# [Workshop] XVM-Mod



## DarkMo (30. März 2013)

*eXtended Visualisation Mod*​


In diesem Thread will ich versuchen, ein wenig Licht  in die Konfiguration dieser "kleinen" Mod zu bringen. Zu aller erst ein  paar allgemeine Informationen:
- Webseite: www.modxvm.com
- Stand: 12.02.2014 - XVM Version 5.1.0

Beim Download-Link gibt es auch ein monatlich aktualisiertes downloadbares Archiv mit Clan-Icons - falls man diese in seiner Config verwendet.


*Inhalt*
Was ist bzw. macht XVM eigentlich und wie "installiere" ich es?
Aller Anfang ist schwer
Grundlagen
Makros und deren Formatierung
@xvm.xc
battle.xc
rating.xc
squad.xc
hotkeys.xc
battleLoading.xc
statisticForm.xc
playersPanel.xc
battleResult.xc
turretMarkers.xc
hitLog.xc
captureBar.xc
minimap...xc
markers...xc
colors.xc
alpha.xc
texts.xc
iconset.xc
vehicleNames.xc
login.xc
hangar.xc
userInfo.xc
elements.xc
Lokalisierung​

*Was ist bzw. macht XVM eigentlich und wie "installiere" ich es?*
Anfangs war es eher die Fortsetzung der beliebten OTM-Mod. OTM steht hierbei für Over Target Markers - also die Markierungen/Anzeigen oberhalb der Ziele/Panzer. Auf deutsch: Eine Modifizierung der Lebensbalken mit zusätzlichem Schnick Schnack. Mittlerweile wächst XVM aber immer weiter zu einer Art Mod-Sammlung heran. So werden Ideen anderer Projekte aufgenommen und in XVM integriert - zuletzt zum Beispiel eine modifizierbare Minimap wie sie Locastan entwickelt hatte. Oder aber auch Modifikationen der Kampfberichte nach der Schlacht. Vorteil: Man hat alles unter einem Hut und zudem ist es meist deutlich besser (bzw. überhaupt) konfigurierbar. Aber soviel konfigurierbarer Content schafft eben auch ein langes Config-File und nicht jeder mag sich hier ranwagen. Meine Motivation ist es also, diesen Schritt zu erleichtern.

Zwischenzeitlich wurde die Mod noch getrennt. Der ursprüngliche Part beinhaltet ja diese ganze Statistik Geschichte. Man startete WoT nicht mehr direkt, sondern über eine "Drittanbieter" (eben XVM) Executable (.exe) russischer Machart - auch für mich ein schwerer Schritt ^^ Warscheinlich haben sie es deswegen auch getrennt, weil das nicht jeder mochte, die Grundzüge der Mod aber dennoch toll fand (so wie ich - mein Einstieg erfolgte, als es eine abgespeckte Light-Version ohne stats.exe gab). Mittlerweile ist sie allerdings wieder zusammengeführt worden - jedoch OHNE eine extra .exe. Dies geschieht nun "ingame" durch WoT-Scripte. Es wird also weder die xvm-stat.exe benötigt, noch die damit verbundene Installation von Dokans Library vorrausgesetzt (damit fällt auch die .NET 3.5 Vorraussetzung flach). Wer also nun XVM installieren möchte, der lädt sich die  xvm-<version>.zip herunter und entpackt sie einfach nach "res_mods\". Die "Kommando"-Dateien (Konfiguration, Dokumentation, Bildchen...) befinden sich dann im "res_mods\xvm"-Ordner und die ganzen geänderten Spiel-Dateien in "...gui\flash" oder "...\gui\scaleform" des entsprechenden Versions-Ordners. Aber wie gesagt, einfach entpacken reicht an und für sich.

top​

*Aller Anfang ist schwer*
Oder vielleicht auch nicht. Ein Config-File wird nicht explizit mitgeliefert, man muss sich also erstmal eines anlegen. Fehlt ein Config-File oder ist dieses fehlerhaft, wird einfach von Default-Werten ausgegangen. "Die" Config wurde mittlerweile in mehrere Dateien aufgeteilt und der "Einstiegspunkt" befindet sich in "res_mods\xvm\configs". Es handelt sich um die "xvm.xc.sample". Am besten kopiert ihr sie und fügt sie gleich wieder ein. Dann umbennen in "xvm.xc" und ihr habts schon fast geschafft. Im selben Ordner findet und kopiert ihr dann den "default"-Ordner und fügt ihn ebenfalls gleich wieder ein. Benennt ihn um und verpasst ihm einen Namen eurer Wahl - "myConfig" zum Beispiel. Oder einfach in euren Nick eventuell, um der Welt zu zeigen - das ist MEINE ^^ Auf jedenfall solltet ihr euch den gewählten Ordner-Namen merken. Weiter gehts, indem wir unsere kopierte und umbenannte "xvm.xc" öffnen. Ich nutze hier das kostenlose Notepad++, da hier der Zeichensatz ganz automatisch beim Speichern beachtet wird. Passiert dies nicht, und man speichert ein UTF-8 Dokument als ANSI oder so ab, kann es dazu komen, dass Sonderzeichen (Umlaute usw.) als sonstwas dargestellt werden - nur nicht mehr als das, was man sich gewünscht hat. Gut, wir sehen ein recht überschaubares Text-File und uns intressiert an sich nur die letzte Zeile:

${"default/@xvm.xc":"."}

Wie ihr seht, wird hier ein Pfad zu einer Datei angegeben. Diesen ändern wir nun einfach so ab, dass er auf "unsere" Config zeigt, die wir eben  angelegt haben (ich sagte ja, ihr sollt euch den Ordner-Namen merken ^^). Wir ändern das also ab in

${"<euer gemerkter Ordner-Name>/@xvm.xc":"."}

(bei mir also ${"DarkMo/@xvm.xc":"."} als Bsp.) und sind mit der "Einrichtung" fertig. Wir haben nun also unsere eigene Kopie einer Konfiguration. Um diese anzupassen, sollten wir also überwechseln in den Ordner "res_mods\xvm\configs\<euer  Ordner>". Für den weiteren Verlauf  empfehle ich, die "macros.txt" aus dem  "res_mods\xvm\doc" Ornder zu  öffnen und in der Hinterhand zu haben, da sie die nutzbaren Makros auflistet. Damit hat man also schon die ganzen Grundlagen geschaffen! Die eigene Config ist geboren *muharhar* Gut, ist noch  kein Unterschied zu vorher, weil  wir haben ja noch nichts verändert ^^ Also, fangen wir an. Dazu öffnen wir also nun die "@xvm.xc", die wir eben ja als "Verweis" in dem anderen File da angegeben hatten (wir sollten gerade hier sein: "res_mods\xvm\configs\<euer Ordner>")...

top​

*Grundlagen*
Wie in vielen Programmiersprachen, verwendet auch dieses File die Kommantar-"Funktionen" // und /* */. // leitet einen einzeiligen Kommentar ein - Alles vor // wird ausgewertet, alles dahinter bis zum Zeilenende ignoriert. /* */ bietet die Möglichkeit Zeilenübergreifender Kommentare - Kommantarblöcke. Alles, was zwischen /* und */ steht,  wird   ignoriert, auch über Zeilenumbrüche hinweg. Der Rest ist dann im Großen und Ganzen in Blöcke und "Variablen" unterteilt. Ein Block besteht aus einer einleitenden { und einer abschließenden } geschwungenen Klammer. Mehrere aufeinanderfolgende Blöcke der selben "Ebene" werden per Komma getrennt. Ein Block (Sub/Kind-Block) innerhalb eines anderen Blocks (Parent/Eltern-Block) teilt sich nicht die selbe Ebene wie der umschließende Block. Klingt erstma kompliziert, isses aber ned ^^ Einrückungen zeigen das auch so ein bischen an. Hier mal ein kleines Bsp:

```
"Block1": {
   "Block2": {
   },
   "Block3": {
   }
 }
```
Block1 ist also die Ebene 1 meinetwegen und Block2 und 3 sind innerhalb dieses ersten Blocks - sie sind damit nicht Teil der Ebene 1 sondern haben ihre eigene. Einfach mal Ebene 2 genannt  Da diese beiden aber sehr wohl auf der selben Ebene sind, müssen sie mittels Komma getrennt werden. Das is wichtig, falls ihr später mal bei einem Update irgendwelche neuen Teile reinkopiert. Fehlt dann plötzlich ein Komma, erzeugt das ganze Ding nen Fehler (wird dann beim Lade-Screen anstelle der Tipps angezeigt) und die Default-Config wird   geladen. Hier im Beispiel sieht man schon den generellen Aufbau: In Gänsefüßchen die Bezeichnung, dann ein Doppelpunkt und danach entweder ein Wert oder ein Block. Sofern das dann nicht der letzte Teil des Blocks ist, muss - wie ja schon erwähnt - ein Komma folgen.

```
"Bezeichnung": <value> oder Block[,]
```
Zudem gibt es auch "Mengen". Ist im Endeffeckt das selbe wie ein Block, nur mit [] Klammern. Naja, ganz das Selbe eben nicht - zwischen diesen eckigen Klammern kann man Blöcke zusammenfassen. Ohne die eckigen Klammern würde jeder Block für sich stehen (im Bsp. von eben sind Block2 und 3 eigenständige Blöcke), so gelten alle zwischen diesen  Klammern als zusammengehörig unter einem Punkt:

```
"Block1": {
  "Array": [
    {
      "name": "Block2";
      ...
    },
    {
      "name": "Block3";
      ...
    }
  ]
}
```
Die Blöcke sind nun unter "Array" zusammengefasst worden.

Neu seit Version 4 sind "Referenzen". Wir haben sie schon kennengelernt. Ihr erinnert euch bestimmt noch an die Zeile "${"configs/@Default/@xvm.xc":"."}".   Das war schon so eine Referenz, oder "Verlinkung, wie ich es eingangs nannte. Eine großartige Sache und der Grund, dass man die Config nun beliebig aufsplitten kann. Was ist so toll daran, statt einer Datei nun nen ganzen Haufen rumfliegen zu haben? Nun, einmal kann man so den gesuchten Code-Abschnitt viel einfacher finden - einfach die Datei öffnen statt ewig in dem laaaangen alten Config-File zu suchen, wo alles untereinander in einer Datei stand. Zum anderen kann man auch innerhalb einer Datei einen speziellen Block "adressieren"/referenzieren. Somit  wird Kapselung (also im Groben) möglich! Das ist ein Konzept aus der objekt orientierten Programmierung (oder kurz OOP) und bringt uns für unsere Config den Vorteil, dass wir "wiederverwendeten Code" "auslagern" können. Aaaalso zum Beispiel haben wir eine Schriftformatierung oder Schattenformatierung mit Farben und sonstewas für Parametern. Nun legen wir uns irgendwo ein paar Blöcke an mit verschiedenen "Designs" und   referenzieren diese nur noch überall. Will man am Design irgendwas ändern, braucht man nur einmalig diese selbst erstellten Blöcke anpassen, und muss ned durch den ganzen Code rammeln. Will man für ein Element ein anderes Design, ändert man nur kurz den referenzierten Block und fertig. Es gibt verschiedene Arten bzw Schreibweisen, die ich im Folgenden einmal aufführen möchte:

```
Variante 1:
${ <relativer Pfad + Datei>:<Block-Zugriffspfad> }
Beispiel: ${ "configs/@Default/@xvm.xc":"." }

Variante 2:
"$ref": { "path": <Block-Zugriffspfad> }
Beispiel: "$ref": { "path": "damageText" }

Variante 3:
"$ref": { "file": <relativer Pfad + Datei>, "path": <Block-Zugriffspfad> }
Beispiel: "$ref": { "file": "hangar.xc", "path": "hangar.pingServers" }
```
Allgemeines: 

"Realtiver Pfad" bedeuted, dass vom "Standort" (innerhalb der Ordnerhierarchie/Struktur) der aufrufenden Datei ausgegangen wird (Relation "ausf. Datei <=>  Standort"). Ein absoluter Pfad wäre davon unabhängig und bezieht sich immer auf ein "Root"/Wurzel-Verzeichnis - also C: oder D: oder so. Da aber nicht jeder seinen Kram an die selbe Position installiert, können absolute demnach nicht immer korrekt sein. Daher verwendet man relative Pfade, da sich diese quasi "dynamisch" "bewegen" ^^ Befindet sich die Zieldatei also im selben Ordner wie die aufrufende Datei (die, wo wir das reinkritzeln), dann steht nur noch der Dateiname dort. Will man in einen Unterordner des "eigenen" Ordners (wie gesagt, die Relation ist die "ausführende Datei"), dann gibt man einfach dessen Namen an gefolgt von der Datei. Also meinetwegen "SubFolder/myConfig.xc". Möchte man in den "Parent/Super"-Folder (also eine Eben höher), so erreicht man dies mittels "../". Beides lässt sich kombinieren: "../ParentSubFolder". Man verlässt also den eigenen Ordner zum übergeordneten (Parent/Super) und  wechselt von dort in einen Unter-Ordner dieses Parent-Ordners. Sinnvollerweise sollte das natürlich ein anderer sein wie der, in dem  man selber steckt (man steckt ja natürlich selber in einem Subordner des Parentordners).
Mit einem "Zugriffspfad" ist ein verschachtelter Aufruf von Unter-Punkten (oder wie man es nennen mag) gemeint. In dieser Config herrschen ja die Blockstrukturen vor, also könnte man wohl Unter-Blöcke sagen. Die einfachste Form wäre einfach ein Block "BlockName" -> Zugriff erfolgt also mit... "BlockName" ^^ Blöcke können nun aber ja wiederrum Blöcke beinhalten (haben wir ja auch in diesem Abschnitt erst gelernt *Lehrerblick  aufsetz*) und der Zugriff auf jene Unterblöcke erfolgt über einen ".".  Da diese "Navigation" mittels Punkten durch die Block-Ebenen einem Pfad gleicht (da sind es halt Slashes statt Punkten), nennt man dies einen Zugriffspfad. "BlockName" enthält nun also zum Bsp einen Block "SubBlock" und dieser wiederrum einen "SchlussJetzt" Block. Der Zugriffspfad sähe also wie folgt aus: "BlockName.SubBlock.SchlussJetzt".

Varianten:


Variante 1 kennen wir ja nun schon zur Genüge. Hier nun also die Struktur dahinter: Es wird eine Pfadangabe verlangt, die schlussendlich den Dateinamen samt Endung beinhaltet sowie ein Block-Zugriffspfad getrennt per Doppelpunkt.
Variante 2 ist neu. Es wird ein Block mit dem (wohl reservierten) Namen $ref (wie Referenz) erstellt mit dem einzigen Parameter "path". Der Wert dieses Parameters ist der Block-Zugriffspfad.
Variante 3 erweitert Variante 2 um den Parameter "file", welcher als Wert nun wieder den relativen Pfad annimt und somit quasi zu einer equivalenten Schreibweise von Variante 1 wird.
Gut, ich denk das sollte reichen mit der grauen Theorie. Wollen wir endlich anfangen...

top​

*Makros und deren Formatierung*
Leider leider nun doch noch etwas mehr Theorie, denn mit der XVM-Version für WoT-Patch 0.9.0 wurden die Makros formatierbar gemacht. Dafür fielen dann Konstruckte ala {{rating:3}} weg. Ersteinmal grundsätzlich: Was ist eigentlich ein Makro? Es ist schlicht ein Platzhalter, der später durch konkrete Werte ersetzt wird -> dies nennt man auch gerne Substitution. Heisst ja nu auch nix andres wie 'ersetzen' ^^ aber will man schlau wirken, muss man mit solchen Fremdwörtern um sich werfen! Ok, wir waren glaube bei Makros... ^^

Nehmen wir als Beispiel das schon genannte rating-Makro. Um ein Makro erkennbar zu machen für XVM, wird es in doppelte geschwungene Klammern gefasst: Besagtes rating-Makro (_rating _wäre hier dann der Makro-Name) muss dann also so geschrieben werden -> {{rating}}. Das _rating _find ich ein etwas unglückliches Makro, da man mittlerweile unter rating eher sowas wie Effiziens oder WNx versteht. Dieses Makro bezieht sich allerdings auf die globale Siegrate (Winrate). Nutzen wir dieses Makro nun beispielsweise im Playerspanel, indem wir etwas wie "Die Siegrate beträgt {{rating}}" schreiben, dann wird für jeden Spieler im Team genau diese Zeile ausgewertet und hingeschrieben. Allerdings wird dann eben {{rating}} durch die jeweilige Siegrate des Spielers (dessen PlayersPanel-Zeile gerade gemalt wird) substituiert *schlau wirk*. Das schaut für Olek dann vllt so aus: "Die Siegrate beträgt 55" - für KillerPlautze aber dann schon wieder so: "Die Siegrate beträgt 43". Ihr seht - selbe Zeile, unterschiedlicher output. im Ordner "res_mods\xv\doc" gibts die macros.txt in der alle verfügbaren Makros aufgeführt sind. Hinter dem Makro sind verschiedene Spalten und ab und an ein X darin. Über der Tabelle steht, welche Spalte für welchen Config-Bereich steht und das X markiert nun eben die Bereiche, in denen man das Makro nutzen und einsetzen kann. Am Schluss steht noch eine kurze Beschreibung des Makros.

So, nun haben wir also ein Makro gemalt, aber irgendwie ist das Ergebnis doof... "Die Siegrate beträgt 55" - ja was? Bratwürste? Eine Lösung wäre es, unsere Config-Zeile abzuändern: "Die Siegrate beträgt {{rating}}*%*" <- ein ProzentZeichen anfügen. Schon sieht das Ganze wie folgt aus: "Die Siegrate beträgt 55%" - toll! Es gibt aber auch andere Makros, die unterschiedlich lang sein können - allen vorran die WN-Makros. "Der hat ne WN8 von {{wn8}}" als Beispiel. Da haste nun eine Tomate mit 134 und nen unicum mit 2876. Die eine Zahl ist 3 Zeichen lang, die nächste 4. Macht allein für sich noch kein Problem, aber das Playerspanel ist hier wieder ein gutes Beispiel: Wenn die dann untereinander stehen, siehst so aus:

```
Der hat ne WN8 von 134
Der hat ne WN8 von 2876
```
Wäre schön, wenn die beiden Werte rechtsbündig untereinander stehen würden. Also das beide beim selben Abstand enden. Das hier geht prinzipiell auch noch, aber nun stellt euch vor, ihr habt da mehrere Werte. erst die WN8, dann die Gefechtszahl... dann ist das irgendwann alles wild durcheinander und nix steht mehr untereinander. Das ist doof, da das Auge sich davon verwirren lässt und man viel länger braucht, um die Information aufzunehmen. Und das is blöde ^^ Sowas muss schnell gehen. Kurzer Seitenblick - aha. Daher ist es gut, wenn man das irgendwie formatiert bekäme. Einerseits gabs genau dafür früher diese geschichten wie {{rating:3}} - also mit diesen :-Zusatz der besagt, dass hier 3 Zeichen für das Makro reserviert werden. Allerdings artet sowas auch schnell aus. Dann hat man für ein Makro plötzlich drei Versionen oder so.

Daher kam nun eben diese Makro-Formatierungs-Neuerung, wie Eingangs erwähnt. Das Ganze präsentierte sich im Changelog wie folgt:

```
XVM-5.3.0:
  [MAJOR UPDATES]
  * new macros formatting (see readme-en.txt)
      {{name[%[flag][width][.prec]type][~suf][|def]}}
      name  - macro name
      flag  - "-" for left align, else right align
              "0" for filling with leading zeros
      width - minimum width
      prec  - maximum width for lines or number of digits after comma for numbers
      type  - type (s - string, d - decimal, f - float, ...)
      suf   - suffix added at the end
      def   - default value, set when value is absent:
    Details: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printf
    For example:
      {{name%-16.16s}}      - cut names longer 10 chars, and fill names shorter 10 chars and align left
      {{kb%4.01f~k|----}}   - width 4 chars, exactly 1 char after comma, align right
                              if kb==null, display "----"
```
Wad will uns der Author nun damit sagen? Hier wird uns gezeigt, aus was so ein Makro maximal alles bestehen kann: *{{name[%[flag][width][.prec]type][~suf][|def]}}*. Wir erkennen schoneinmal bekannte Elemente: *{{name*[%[flag][width][.prec]type][~suf][|def]*}}*. Die doppelten Geschwungenen Klammern sowie den Makro-Namen. Danach folgen viele Sachen in eckigen Klammern. Diese eckigen Klammern bedeuten, dass dies optional angefügt werden kann. Es können optional (wenn man ganz genau hinschaut) also drei Dinge angehängt werden: {{name*[*%[flag][width][.prec]type*][*~suf*][*|def*]*}}. Rot unterstrichen habe ich mal etwas markiert, was allen gleich ist: Ein Zeichen, mit dem sie eingeleitet werden. Daran kann dann XVM erkennen, um welches der drei Optionalen Parameter es sich handelt. Ist es ein ~, so handelt es sich um den Suffix. Ein Suffix ist ein Anhängsel könnte man sagen. Ein solches Anhängsel haben wir eben schon im rating-Makro vermisst: %. Wir haben das erstmal stur einfach mit in den String da gepackt, aber nun können wir es direkt im Makro mit aufnehmen: "Die Siegrate beträgt {{rating~%}}"! Schon wird automatisch das Prozentzeichen mit ausgegeben. Wieso macht das hier mehr Sinn? Nunja, es muss nicht zwingend mehr Sinn ergeben, aber falls man nicht möchte, das im Fehlerfalle (Die Stats konnten nicht geladen werden) das Prozentzeichen mit ausgegeben wird, so ist das bei der Makro-Formatierung gegeben. da wird dann einfach -- ausgegeben zum Bsp. Was hier genau ausgegeben wird, kann man mit def bestimmen. Wird eingeleitet mit | und gibt einen Default - Standard-Wert an. Eben, falls er den Wert nicht laden konnte, dann wird dieser def-Wert ausgegeben: "Die Siegrate beträgt {{rating~%|--}}" -> nun wird einfach -- ausgegeben. Man könnte auch WR da hinschreiben, so dass man weis, was das fürn Wert gewesen wäre oder so. Was man auch beachten sollte: Die Anzahl der Zeichen des Default-Werts. Überall steht eine zweistellige Zahl und das Prozentzeichen - macht also drei stellen. Nur beim Neueinsteiger Franz gibt es noch garkeine Werte, und hier steht ein zweistelliges --. Zerhaut uns dann doch wieder die Formatierung ^^

Gur, kommen wir zum dritten Teil, der eigentlich zuerst kommt (achja: ihr müsst die Reichenfolge beachten. ein |x.X~bla geht zum Bsp nicht ^^): *[%[flag][width][.prec]type]*. Dieser _type_-Teil wird eingeleitet durch ein %-Zeichen. Nutzt man das im rating-Makro, sieht das immer recht verwirrend aus, da dann plötzlich zwei %-Zechen da drin rumgammeln ^^ Jedenfalls gibt der Type an, von welchem Typ das Makro ist: Ein _s_ wie String (eine Zeichenkette -> Wort...), ein _d_ wie Ganzzahl (natürliche Zahl)... äh, ja steht eigentlich für decimal ^^ oder ein _f_ für float, was Komma-Zahl, oder (um bei den schlauen Fremdwörtern zu bleiben) eben eine Reelle Zahl bedeuted. Die Siegrate ist zumindest schonmal eine Zahl. Man kann sie als Ganzzahl ausgeben, oder als relle Zahl, funktioniert beides. Gibt man sie als reelle Zahl an, dann tritt die nächste Besonderheit in Aktion: In diesem optionalen Dingen gibt es wiederrum drei optionale Parameter, die eingefügt werden können. Diesmal wird aber nur der letzte explizit durch ein Zeichen eingeleitet: den Punkt. _flag _ist schlicht und ergreifend ein - oder eine 0. Entweder man nutzt eine Variante, oder man lässt es. Nutzt man den -, so wird die Formatierung linksbündig angewendet. Also bei einer 4-Stellen-Formatierung und einer 3-Stellen Zahl, sähe es dann nicht so aus (_ anstelle eines Leerzeichens): _123, sondern so: 123_. Kann man beim PlayersPanel zum Bsp für das Gegner-Team benutzen, damit die Ausgabe am Ende wie gespiegelt wirkt. Nutzt man hingegen die 0, so wird vorne mit 0-en aufgefüllt. Also statt 123 wird 0123 ausgegeben. Oder statt 34 dann eben 0034. Da wir gerade schon von einer "4-Stellen-Formatierung" sprachen: Dazu ist _width _gedacht. Schreibt man hier eine 4, so werden 4 Zeichen für die Ausgabe reserviert. Das funktioniert auch bei Strings (dem Spielernamen zum Bsp) - hier legt es die minimale Länge des Strings fest. Und schlussendlich folgt noch der _prec_ision-Parameter, eingeleitet mit dem Punkt. Bei rellen Zahlen begrenzt man hier die Nachkommastellen, bei Strings gibt es die maximale Länge an. Wollen wir unser Rating also auf eine Stelle hinter dem Komma genau anzeigen lassen, müsste das finale Makro als so aussehen: {{rating%4.1f~%|error}}. Wenn ich jetzt nich völlig daneben liege, wird das Komma mit in die Zeichenanzahl reingerechnet. Wir haben also die 2-Stellige Siegrate (100% wird wohl keiner auf Dauer packen ), den Punkt (dritte Stelle) und die eine Nachkommastelle -> macht 4 Stellen, die wir reservieren müssen. Hintendran kommt das %-Zeichen und im Fehlerfalle gibt er das 5-Stellige error aus.

Gut, ich hoffe, dass ich das einigermaßen rüberbringen konnte. Und nun viel Spaß mit der eigentlichen Praxis 

top​

*@xvm.xc*
Hier  sind wir also nun in der zuerst referenzierten Datei, welche im Groben auch wieder nur ein Vermittler ist. Zu Beginn werden ein paar allgemeine  Informationen aufgeführt und danach der "Kern" von XVM verlinkt. Also alle benötigten Dateien referenziert. Das Ganze sieht wie folgt aus:[/SIZE]


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Main configuration file (hereinafter - the configuration).
 *
 * Attention! Use \n as newline character instead of <br> tag
 */
{
  // Version of the config. Do not remove or change it unnecessarily.
  "configVersion": "5.1.0",

  // Version of the editor.
  "editorVersion": "0.80",

  // Language used in mod
  // "auto" - automatically detect language from game client,
  // or specify file name located in res_mods/xvm/l10n/ (ex: "en")
  "language": "auto",

  // Game Region
  // "auto" - automatically detect game region from game client,
  // or specify one of: "RU", "EU", "NA", "SG", "VTC", "KR"
  "region": "auto",

  // Common config options. All settings information in the mod not being used.
  "definition": {
    // Config author.
    "author": "XVM team",

    // Config description.
    "description": "Default settings for XVM",

    // Address to config updates.
    "url": "http://www.modxvm.com/",

    // Config last modified.
    "date": "12.05.2014",

    // Supported version of the game.
    "gameVersion": "0.9.0",

    // The minimum required version of the XVM mod.
    "modMinVersion": "5.3.0"
  },

  // Parameters for login screen.
  "login": ${"login.xc":"login"},

  // Parameters for hangar.
  "hangar": ${"hangar.xc":"hangar"},

  // Parameters for userinfo window.
  "userInfo": ${"userInfo.xc":"userInfo"},

  // General parameters for the battle interface.
  "battle": ${"battle.xc":"battle"},

  // Frag counter panel.
  "fragCorrelation": ${"battle.xc":"fragCorrelation"},

  // Ingame crits panel by "expert" skill.
  "expertPanel": ${"battle.xc":"expertPanel"},

  // Options for player statistics.
  "rating": ${"rating.xc":"rating"},

  // Special XVM hotkeys.
  "hotkeys": ${"hotkeys.xc":"hotkeys"},

  // Parameters for squad window.
  "squad": ${"squad.xc":"squad"},

  // Parameters of the Battle Loading screen.
  "battleLoading": ${"battleLoading.xc":"battleLoading"},

  // Parameters of the Battle Statistics form.
  "statisticForm": ${"statisticForm.xc":"statisticForm"},

  // Parameters of the Players Panels ("ears").
  "playersPanel": ${"playersPanel.xc":"playersPanel"},

  // Parameters of the After Battle Screen.
  "battleResults": ${"battleResults.xc":"battleResults"},

  // {{turret}} marker display strings.
  "turretMarkers": ${"turretMarkers.xc":"turretMarkers"},

  // Hit log (my hits calculator).
  "hitLog": ${"hitLog.xc":"hitLog"},

  // Capture bar.
  "captureBar": ${"captureBar.xc":"captureBar"},

  // Minimap.
  "minimap": ${"minimap.xc":"minimap"},

  // Over-target markers.
  "markers": ${"markers.xc":"markers"},

  // Color settings.
  "colors": ${"colors.xc":"colors"},

  // Options for dynamic transparency.
  "alpha": ${"alpha.xc":"alpha"},

  // Text substitutions.
  "texts": ${"texts.xc":"texts"},

  // Icon sets.
  "iconset": ${"iconset.xc":"iconset"},

  // Vehicle names mapping.
  "vehicleNames": ${"vehicleNames.xc":"vehicleNames"}
}
```



Im Grunde ist nur der Teil bis zum ersten Block interessant (und selbst hier muss man kaum etwas anpassen), danach folgen nur noch die Referenzen. Die ersten beiden Werte übernehme ich immer vom aktuellen Default-File. Sprich, wenn ich eine neue XVM-Version ziehe, dann schau ich mir die entsprechenden Default-Files an um Unterschiede/Änderungen zu finden. Stehen hier dann  andere Werte, übernehm ich die einfach. *language *lässt einen explizit festlegen, welche Lokalisierungs-Datei gewählt werden soll, um die Übersetzung zu realisieren. Für eine statisch/feste deutsche Übersetzung als Bsp, müsste hier "de" stehen. Soll die Config allerdings "multilingual" (mehrsprachig) sein, belässt man den Wert auf auto. *region *kann man getrost auf auto lassen. Der *definition*-Block enthält  dann noch ein paar Angaben zum Author usw. Das pass ich halt an mich an. *gameVersion *und *modMinVersion *übernehm ich wieder. Ja, viel is hier nich zu tun ^^

top​

*battle.xc*[/SIZE]


Spoiler





```
/**
 * General parameters for the battle interface.
 */
{
  "battle": {
    // false - Disable tank icon mirroring (good for alternative icons).
    "mirroredVehicleIcons": true,
    // false - Disable pop-up panel at the bottom after death.
    "showPostmortemTips": true,
    // false - disable highlighting of own vehicle icon and squad.
    "highlightVehicleIcon": true,
    // true - enable {{hp*}} macros ability in players panels and minimap. WARNING: performance expensive
    "allowHpInPanelsAndMinimap": false,
    // Format of clock on the Debug Panel (near FPS).
    "clockFormat": "H:N", // TODO: "H:i"
    // Path to clan icons folder relative to res_mods/xvm/res.
    "clanIconsFolder": "clanicons/",
    // GUI elements settings (experts only)
    "elements": ${"elements.xc":"elements"}
  },
  // Frag counter panel at top side of battle windows interface.
  "fragCorrelation": {
    // true - hide textfields "Allies | Enemies".
    "hideTeamTextFields": true
  },
  // Ingame crits panel by "expert" skill.
  "expertPanel": {
    // Delay for panel disappear. Original value was 5.
    "delay": 15,
    // Panel scaling. Original value was 100.
    "scale": 150
  }
}
```





*mirroredVehicleIcons *gibt an, ob die Contour-Icons (das sind diese kleinen Panzerbildchen neben den Spielernamen in den Teamlisten) gespiegelt werden sollen oder nicht.   Bei den Standard-Bildchen von WoT kennt mans ja, dass auf der einen Seite die Panzer aufm Bild nach links schauen und auf der anderen nach rechts - sie sind also gespiegelt. Hat man nun einen Contour-Icon Mod laufen, wo im Bildchen auch Zahlen oder Schrift zu finden ist, dann fetzt das nich so ganz bei den gespiegelten Bildchen ^^ Daher kann man das hier auch ausschalten. Aber vorsicht! Diese Contour Mods enthalten dann meist auch die battle.swf Datei - eben um das Gespiegel abzustellen. Diese dürft ihr dann NICHT verwenden. Die ist quasi nur nützlich für all jene, die kein XVM haben (oder andere Mods, die das eventuell auch mit beeinflussen).
*showPostmortemTips *de/aktiviert diese Hinweise nachm Tod mit der Kamera. Hab ich glaub schon ewig aus, kenns jetz jedenfalls garnich mehr so recht ><
*highlightVehicleIcon *beeinflusst die farbige Hervorhebung im Players-Panel (den Teamlisten links und rechts) vom gerade betrachteten Panzer - also meistens eurer. Wenn ihr mal ausversehen aus strategisch und taktisch schlauen Gründen... äh, also falls ihr mal tot sein solltet und durch die noch Lebenden durchschaltet, um denen bissl zuzuschauen, dann wird eben deren Panzerchen/Zeile hervorgehoben.
*allowHpInPanelsAndMinimap* lässt euch die HP-Makros ({{hp}}, {{hp-ratio}}, {{hp-max}} sowie deren Farb- und Transparenz-Makros) für schon erwähntes Players-Panel freischalten. Somit könntet ihr dort neben dem Spielernamen schriftlich oder gar grafisch den Zustand der Spielerpanzer darstellen lassen. Aber vorsicht! Das ist leider etwas Ressourcenfressend - kann also durchaus zu Rucklern führen.
*clockFormat* bestimmt die Anzeige der Zeit. Im Kommentar darüber steht an sich das wichtigste. Einfach 2 (leere) Gänsefüßchen und man hat keine Uhr. Die wird oben neben den Debug-Infos angezeigt (Ping, FPS...). Manche Mods bauen da selber auch ne Uhr hin und dann hat man so leicht versetzt zwei übereinander im dümmsten Fall. Das sieht nicht nur blöd aus, ist auch noch unleserlich und unbrauchbar. Je nach Bedarf halt setzen.
*useStandardMarkers *belässt die WoT standard Marker und ignoriert die OTM Marker von XVM.
*clanIconsFolder *gibt den Pfad zum clanicons-Ordner an. Man kann mit XVM ja die Clan-Logos mit anzeigen lassen (im Ladebildschirm, den Teamlisten, der TAB-Übersicht oder bei den OTM-Markern). Tut man das, muss man die irgendwo selber noch auf der Platte speichern. "../" bedeuted hierbei (wir erinnern uns) "der übergeordnete Ordner". "../../../clanicons" Bedeuted also 3 Ordner-Ebenen zurück und in den clanicons Ordner rein. Hier müssten dann die Clan-Bilder liegen (kein   weiterer Sub-Ordner). Da er seit der Config-Umstellung mit Version 4 aber nicht mehr von von "res_mods/[GAME VERSION]/gui/flash" ausgeht, sondern von "res_mods/xvm/res", braucht man hier default-mäßig nichts zu ändern. Wöllte man nun bspw. das EXLX Logo einfügen, so müsste dann also hier liegen:  "res_mods/xvm/res/clanicons/EN/clan/EXLX.png"  Joa, falls man das woanders hin haben will, kann man das hier eben ändern.
*elements* verweist auf die Datei elements.xc, hier brauchen wir also nichts zu ändern
Im folgenden *fragCorrelation* block gibt es nur den Eintrag *hideTeamTextFields*, welcher bewirkt, dass die äusserst überflüssige schriftliche Anzeige ganz oben Mittig ("Allies | Enemies") verschwindet, sofern man es auf *true* setzt. Falls ihr aber andere Mods nutzt (zBsp TeamHpPool), die diese verändern, muss das hier natürlich auf true gesetzt bleiben, sonst sieht man nix von der tollen Zusatzmod.
*expertPanel*: Gute Frage nächste Frage  Wenn ich hier schlauer werde, passe ich das an. Anpassung: Ich habs schonma gewusst, aber wieder vergessen 
 
top​

*rating.xc*


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Options for player statistics
 */
{
  "rating": {
    // true - Toggle player statistics on/off. Global setting - without the statistics module, this is always disabled.
    "showPlayersStatistics": false,
    // true - Enable statistics in the user info window.
    "enableUserInfoStatistics": true,
    // true - Enable statistics in the company window.
    "enableCompanyStatistics": true,
    // true - Enable downloading of data on opponents in the "fog of war".
    "loadEnemyStatsInFogOfWar": true,
    // true - Enable saving statistics to "xvm-stat.log" file.
    "enableStatisticsLog": false
  }
}
```





*showPlayersStatistics *ist wohl der generelle an/aus Schalter für die ganze Stats Geschichte. Möchte man also das ehemalige XVM-Light "simulieren", dann sollte man hier ein *false* setzen.
*enableUserInfoStatistics *bezieht sich auf die Spieler-Statistik. Also wenn man bei sich auf den Wehrpass geht oder die Statistiken anderer in der Garage anschaut. Dann  werden hier zusätzliche Daten angezeigt. Ganz nützlich, erschlägt einen Anfangs  aber etwas ^^ Das dürfte die UserInfo.swf betreffen. Hat man die nicht mitkopiert, bringt die Einstellung hier auch nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*enableCompanyStatistics *bezieht sich auf die Spieler-Statistik-Anzeige im Kompanie- oder CW-Fenster. Hier hat man dann eine farbige und wertige Anzeige, wie gut die anwesenden Spieler sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*loadEnemyStatsInFogOfWar *bestimmt, ob auch die anfangs unsichtbaren Gegner-Stats abgefragt werden. Hab das noch nicht ausprobiert und kann nur spekulieren. Eventuell lädt er die dann beim Auftauchen der Gegner nach und man kann damit die "Abfrage-Last" beim Laden des Matches verringern  Aber mir wäre neu, dass er im Match noch was nachlädt. Hat er anfangs Probleme alles zu bekommen, bleibt die Lücke bis zum Ende ^^ Kann aber auch für CW gedacht sein, da hier die Gegner anfangs ja unbekannt sind.
*enableStatisticsLog *legt fest, ob der ganze Krams in ein Log-File geschrieben wird. Wenn er mal Daten nicht vom Server abfragen kann, holt er sie sich dann sicher aus   diesem File (sofern man den betreffenden Kauz schonmal gesehn hatte) und stopft die Lücke mit (eventuell veralteten) Daten ausm Log-File. Hab ich auch noch nich selber probiert ^^

top​

*squad.xc*


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Parameters for squad window.
 */
{
  "squad": {
    // false - Disable display info.
    "enabled": true,
    // false - hide player clan.
    "showClan": true,
    // Format of vehicle info field.
    "formatInfoField": "{{rlevel}}"
  }
}
```



In diesem Abschnitt kann man das Zug-Fenster etwas tunen. Sofern *enabled *true und nicht false ist, wird am rechten Rand noch die Tier-Stufe angezeigt. Mit *showClan *kann man den Clan-Tag hinterm Spielernamen noch ausblenden und mit *formatInfoField *lassen  sich weitere Informationen über folgende Makros (siehe makros.txt) einblenden:


Spoiler





```
[B]In Squad:[/B]
      {{level}}          - vehicle level (Arabic numerals)
      {{rlevel}}         - vehicle level (Roman numerals)
      {{vtype}}          - vehicle class
      {{vtype-l}}         - vehicle class (text substitution from locale)
      {{battletier-min}} - minimal vehicle battle tier
      {{battletier-max}} - maximal vehicle battle tier
```



Mit {{(r)level}} kann  man entscheiden, ob die Tier-Stufe mit römischen  Ziffern (VI, IX usw. -> {{rlevel}})  oder mit unseren herkömmlichen  arabischen (6, 9 usw. -> {{level}})  angegeben werden soll. Und die battletier-Makros wären wohl ein Segen für so manchen Neueinsteiger, der mit seinem 5er Scout seine 5er "Normalo"-Kumpels ins 10er Gefecht zieht :roll: Leider werden wohl genau diese Leute nix hiervon wissen ^^ {{vtype}} lässt einen noch die Panzerklasse ausgeben, also ob TD oder Arty. {{vtype-l}} ist das Selbe in grün, nur dass es eben das Ausgibt, was man in der Lokalisierungs-Datei angegeben hat - die Ausgabe dieses Makros kann man also selbst beeinflussen.

top​

*hotkeys.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Special XVM hotkeys.
 */
{
  "hotkeys": {
    // onHold: false - take action by key click. True - while key is remains pressed.
        
    // The only supported keys are:
    // "Backspace": 8,
    // "Tab": 9,
    // "Ctrl Left": 17,
    // "Ctrl Right": 163,
    // "Shift Right": 161,
    // "Esc": 27,
    // "Insert": 45,
    // "Delete": 46,
    // "Page Up": 33,
    // "Page Down": 34,
    // "A": 65,
    // "C": 67,
    // "V": 86,
    // "X": 88,
    // "F1": 112
    // "Caps Lock": 20
    
    "minimapZoom": { 
      "enabled": true,
      "onHold": true,
      "keyCode": 17 
    }
  }
}
```



*minimapZoom *ist   bislang der einzige Eintrag und bewirkt bei Aktivierung (*enabled *= true), dass die   MiniMap vergößert dargestellt wird (Locastan hatte das  auch so  umgesetzt). Mit *onHold *könnt ihr noch bestimmen, ob dieser Effekt nur Auftreten soll, wenn ihr die angegebene Taste gedrückt haltet (*true*), oder ob ihr ihn mit dieser Taste an und ausschalten könnt - also nicht halten müsst (*false*). Welche Taste es denn nun tatsächlich sein soll, wird per *keyCode *angegeben. Wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, wird hier der Tasten-Code verwendet. Welche es gibt, steht in dem Kommentar darüber. Einfach die Zahl der gewünschten Taste als Wert für keyCode rein tippseln und geschafft.

top​

*battleLoading.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Parameters of the Battle Loading screen.
 */
{
  "battleLoading": {
    // Format of clock on the Battle Loading Screen.
    // http://php.net/date
    "clockFormat": "H:i:s",
    // true - Enable display of "chance to win". Read more: http://www.koreanrandom.com/forum/topic/1663-/
    "showChances": false,
    // true - Enable display of battle tier.
    "showBattleTier": false,
    // true - Disable Platoon icons. This blank space can house, for example, clan logos.
    "removeSquadIcon": false,
    // Display options for Team/Clan logos.
    "clanIcon": {
      // false - Disable Team/Clan logos in Battle Loading Screen.
      "show": true,
      // Position on the X axis, relative to the vehicle icon.
      "x": 0,
      // Position on the Y axis, relative to the vehicle icon.
      "y": 6,
      // Position on the X axis for right side (positive values run to the *inside* of the table).
      "xr": 0,
      // Position on the Y axis for right side.
      "yr": 6,
      // Width of the Team/Clan logo.
      "w": 16,
      // Height of the Team/Clan logo.
      "h": 16,
      // Transparency of the Team/Clan logo.
      "alpha": 90
    },
    // Display format for the left panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatLeftNick": "{{name%.20s~..}}<font alpha='#A0'>{{clan}}</font>",
    // Display format for the right panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatRightNick": "{{name%.20s~..}}<font alpha='#A0'>{{clan}}</font>",
    // Display format for the left panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatLeftVehicle": "{{vehicle}}<font face='Lucida Console' size='12'> <font color='{{c:kb}}'>{{kb%2d~k}}</font> <font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{xwn8}}</font> <font color='{{c:rating}}'>{{rating%2d~%}}</font></font>",
    // Display format for the right panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatRightVehicle": "<font face='Lucida Console' size='12'><font color='{{c:rating}}'>{{rating%2d~%}}</font> <font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{xwn8}}</font> <font color='{{c:kb}}'>{{kb%2d~k}}</font> </font>{{vehicle}}"
  }
}
```



Das hier betrifft die battleloading.swf. Kopiert man die nicht mit, hat das hier auch keine Auswirkung.


 *clockFormat *ist  wieder das selbe wie schon bei  der "battle.xc". Diesmal wird das allerdings  beim Ladebildschirm im  ToolTip-Fensterchen mit angezeigt. Das Format ist an das von PHP angelehnt, siehe Link im Kommentar
 *showChances *de/aktiviert  die Gewinnprognose im Ladescreen. Als mehr als ein grober Indikator ist das aber bitte  nicht zu verstehen. Stehn da 95% ist das immernoch keine Sieg-Garantie  Die Spieler müssen schon noch ihr Bestes geben, mit den Fahrzeugen auf der Map umgehen können und hoffen, das der Gegner nich besser kann, als die Stats vermuten lassen ^^ um zu gewinnen.
*showBattleTier *zeigt die "Match-Stufe" an. Sind Tier-6 Panzer die Toptiers, müsste das hier dann eben eine 6 ausgegeben werden.
 *removeSquadIcon *entfernt   das Schildchen mit der Zug-Nummer. Im Kommentar wird als Idee  angefügt,  dass man statt dessen zum Bsp das Clan-Logo anzeigen könnte.  Ich wöllt  nich drauf verzichten, aber muss ja jeder selber wissen 
 *clanIcon**  - ja, hier gehts halt genau darum ^^ Soll es angezeigt werden und wenn  ja wo und wie. Die Kommentare darüber sollten eigentlich für sich  sprechen *denk*
 *formatLeftNick *und *formatRightNick *sind   zur Ausgabe des Spielernames, *formatLeftVehicle *und *formatRightVehicle *für die Fahrzeugnamen. Also die ersetzen und erweitern   diesen Teil. formatLeft... ist für die eigenen Leute, formatRight... für die   Gegner. Hier kommen erstmals Makros zum Einsatz - welche wir verwenden   können, finden wir in der macros.txt im "xvm\doc" Ordner:



Spoiler



In players panel, *battle loading screen* and statistic form:
      {{nick}}        - player nickname with clan name
      {{name}}        - player nickname without clan name
      {{clan}}        - clan name with brackets (empty if no clan)
      {{clannb}}      - clan name without brackets
      {{vehicle}}     - vehicle name
      {{vehiclename}} - internal vehicle name (usa-M24_Chaffee)
      {{vtype}}       - vehicle type
      {{c:vtype}}     - color depended from vehicle type
{{veh-id}} - vehicle id
{{level}} - vehicle level (Arabic numerals)
{{rlevel}} - vehicle level (Roman numerals)
{{battletier}} - guessed current battle tier
*+ statistics macros (see below)*

             ...

    Statistics macros ('rating/showPlayersStatistics' must be enabled):
      {{avglvl}}      - average level (tier) of tanks
      {{eff}}         - player efficiency: Wot-news - Efficiency rating calculator
{{teff}}, {{e}} - player per-vehicle efficiency: [
      {{wn6}}          - WN6 rating: [WN6, WN7
             {{wn8}}          - WN8 rating
      {{xeff}}        - XVM Scale for efficiency (values 00-99, XX for Tops)
{{xwn6}} - XVM Scale for WN6 (values 00-99, XX for Tops)
{{xwn8}} - XVM Scale for WN8 (values 00-99, XX for Tops)
{{rating}}      - GWR (Global Win Ratio)
      {{battles}}     - total battles count
      {{wins}}        - total wins count
      {{kb}}          - number of kilo-battles (total battles count divided by 1000).
{{t-rating}}    - vehicle win ratio
{{t-battles}}   - total battles count for current vehicle
      {{t-wins}}      - total wins count for current vehicle
      {{t-kb}}        - number of kilo-battles for current vehicle
      {{t-hb}}        - number of hecto-battles for current vehicle (hecto = 100)
{{tdb}} - average damage for current tank - damage/battles
      {{tdv}} - average damage efficiency for tank - damage/(battles*maxHP)
      {{tfb}} - average frags per battle for current tank
      {{tsb}} - average number of spotted enemies per battle for current tank
      {{c:tdb}}, {{c:tdv}}, {{c:tfb}}, {{c:tsb}} - dynamic colors for this macros
      {{c:eff}}       - color depended from player efficiency
      {{c:e}}         - color depended from player per-vehicle efficiency
      {{c:wn6}}        - color depended from WN6 rating
             {{c:wn8}}        - color depended from WN8 rating
      {{c:xeff}}      - color depended from XVM Scale for efficiency
{{c:xwn6}} - color depending on XVM Scale for WN6
{{c:xwn8}} - color depending on XVM Scale for WN8
{{c:rating}}    - color depended from GWR
      {{c:kb}}        - color depended from kilo-battles
      {{c:avglvl}}    - color depended from average level of tanks
      {{c:t-rating}}  - color depended from current vehicle win ratio
      {{c:t-battles}} - color depended from current vehicle battles
      Any color macro you can change to transparency macro ({{a: tdb}}).


Aus  diesem reichen Fundus können wir hier also schöpfen und uns was  Feines  zusammen basteln. Das vorgegebene "{{vehicle}}<font face='Lucida Console' size='12'> <font color='{{c:kb}}'>{{kb%2d~k}}</font> <font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{xwn8}}</font> <font color='{{c:rating}}'>{{rating%2d~%}}</font></font>" (für LeftVehicle - die   Eigenen Fahrzeuge) bedeuted nun also, dass zuerst der Fahrzeugname ({{vehicle}})   gefolgt von der Anzahl der gefahrenen Runden ({{kb}}-Makro mit Formatierung -> kb = kilo   battles, 1000 Kämpfe) sowie abschließend den Werten für das WN8-Rating   ({{xwn8}} - nicht direkt der Wert (das wäre {{wn8}} (oder auch {{wn6}} ginge)), sondern als %-Wert -> der Beste hat 100%, der Schlechteste 0%) und die globale Siegrate ({{rating}} - wieder schön Formatiert). Zusätzlich wird das Ganze noch  farblich hinterlegt. Das macht man ganz simpel mittels HTML   Formatierung -> hier die font-Tags mit color-Parameter. Als  Farb-Wert  wird wieder ein Makro verwendet. Diese kann man auch selber  weiter  unten in der Config an die eigenen Vorlieben  anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top​

*statisticForm.xc*


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Parameters of the Battle Statistics form.
 */
{
  "statisticForm": {
    // true - Enable display of "chance to win"
    "showChances": false,
    // true - Show "chance to win" only for live tanks.
    "showChancesLive": false,
    // true - Enable display of battle tier.
    "showBattleTier": false,
    // true - Disable Platoon icons.
    "removeSquadIcon": false,
    // Display options for Team/Clan logos (see battleLoading.xc).
    "clanIcon": {
      "show": true,
      "x": 0,
      "y": 6,
      "xr": 0,
      "yr": 6,
      "w": 16,
      "h": 16,
      "alpha": 90
    },
    // Display format for the left panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatLeftNick": "{{name%.20s~..}}<font alpha='#A0'>{{clan}}</font>",
    // Display format for the right panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatRightNick": "{{name%.20s~..}}<font alpha='#A0'>{{clan}}</font>",
    // Display format for the left panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatLeftVehicle": "{{vehicle}}<font face='Lucida Console' size='12'> <font color='{{c:kb}}'>{{kb%2d~k}}</font> <font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{xwn8}}</font> <font color='{{c:rating}}'>{{rating%2d~%}}</font></font>",
    // Display format for the right panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatRightVehicle": "<font face='Lucida Console' size='12'><font color='{{c:rating}}'>{{rating%2d~%}}</font> <font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{xwn8}}</font> <font color='{{c:kb}}'>{{kb%2d~k}}</font> </font>{{vehicle}}"
  }
}
```



Das hier betrifft die StatisticForm.swf. Kopiert man die nicht mit, hat das hier auch keine Auswirkung.
Im Endeffekt gilt hier das selbe wie für die battleLoading.xc, daher denk ich  mal, brauche ich darauf nicht nochmal näher einzugehen. Hiermit wird die  TAB-Anzeige im laufenden Match angepasst.

Neuerdings wird nur noch hier die ehemals "experimentelle" (*showChancesExp* -> *showChancesLive*) Siegchance angezeigt - machte woanders ja nur wenig Sinn. Diese bewirk quasi eine "Live"-Berechnung der Siegchancen im Gefecht. Erwischt man einen epischen (stats-technisch ^^) Gegner, verbessern sich natürlich die eigenen Chancen, verliert man selber Leute, verschlechtern sie sich usw usf. Auch das neue *showBattleTier *(ehemals Teil von showChancesExp) hat seinen Weg hier rein gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top​

*playersPanel.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Parameters of the Players Panels ("ears").
 */
{
  "playersPanel": {
    // Opacity percentage of the panels. 0 - transparent, 100 - opaque.
    "alpha": 60,
    // Opacity percentage of icons in the panels. 0 - transparent ... 100 - opaque.
    "iconAlpha": 100,
    // true - Disable Platoon icons.
    "removeSquadIcon": false,
    // true - Remove the Players Panel mode switcher (buttons for changing size).
    "removePanelsModeSwitcher": false,
    // Start panels mode. Possible values: "none", "short", "medium", "medium2", "large".
    "startMode": "large",
    // Display options for Team/Clan logos (see battleLoading.xc).
    "clanIcon": {
      "show": true,
      "x": 0,
      "y": 6,
      "xr": 0,
      "yr": 6,
      "w": 16,
      "h": 16,
      "alpha": 90
    },
    // Enemy spotted status marker at right side panel.
    // This feature depends on enabled XVM minimap mod
    "enemySpottedMarker": {
      // false - Disable.
      "enabled": false,
      // Offset relative to level icon (by X, Y).
      "Xoffset": 15,
      "Yoffset": 0,
[COLOR=dimgray]      "format": {
        // Never seen this enemy.
        "neverSeen": "<font size='20' face='Webdings' color='#AE7D7D'>L</font>",
        // This enemy was seen atleast once.
        "lost": "<font size='16' face='Webdings' color='#FCA9A4'>r</font>",
        // Enemy currently revealed at minimap.
        "revealed": "<font size='18' face='Webdings' color='#C8FFA6'>N</font>",
        // Dead enemy.
        "dead": "<font size='20' face='Wingdings' color='#DF893E'>N</font>",
        // Artillery specific values.
        "artillery": {
          "neverSeen": "<font size='20' face='Webdings' color='#AE7D7D'>L</font>",
          "lost": "<font size='16' face='Webdings' color='#FCA9A4'>r</font>",
          "revealed": "<font size='18' face='Webdings' color='#C8FFA6'>N</font>",
          "dead": "<font size='20' face='Wingdings' color='#DF893E'>N</font>"
        }
      }    },
    // Options for the "none" panels - empty panels.
    "none": {
      // Layout ("vertical" or "horizontal")
      "layout": "vertical",
      // Extra fields.
      "extraFields": {
        "leftPanel": {
          "x": 0, // from left side of screen
          "y": 65,
          "width": 350,
          "height": 25,
          // Set of formats for left panel
          // example:
          // "format": [
          //   // simple format (just a text)
          //   "{{nick}}",
          //   "<img src='xvm://res/img/panel-bg-l-{{alive|dead}}.png' width='318' height='28'>",
          //   // extended format
          //   { "x": 20, "y": 10, "border": 1, "borderColor": "0xFFFFFF", "format": "{{nick}}" },
          //   { "x": 200, "src": "xvm://res/contour/{{vehiclename}}.png" }
          // ]
          //
          // types of formats available for extended format:
          //   - MovieClip (for loading image)
          //   - TextField (for writing text and creating rectangles)
          // if "src" field is present, MovieClip format will be used
          // if "src" field is absent, TextField format will be used
          //
          // fields available for extended format:
          //   "src" - resource path ("xvm://res/contour/{{vehiclename}}.png")
          //   "format" - text format (macros allowed)
          //
          // fields available for both MovieClip and TextField formats:
          //   "x" - x position (macros allowed)
          //   "y" - y position (macros allowed)
          //   "w" - width (macros allowed)
          //   "h" - height (macros allowed)
          //   "alpha" - transparency in percents (0..100) (macros allowed)
          //   "rotation" - rotation in degrees (0..360) (macros allowed)
          //   "align" - horizontal alignment ("left", "center", "right")
          //      for left panel default value is "left"
          //      for right panel default value is "right"
          //
          // fields available for both TextField format only:
          //   "valign" - vertical alignment ("top", "center", "bottom")
          //      default value is "top"
          //   "borderColor" - if set, draw border with specified color (macros allowed)
          //   "bgColor" - if set, draw background with specified color (macros allowed)
          //   "antiAliasType" - anti aliasing mode ("advanced" or "normal")
          //   "shadow": {
          //     "distance" (in pixels)
          //     "angle"    (0.0 .. 360.0)
          //     "color"    "0xXXXXXX"
          //     "alpha"    (0.0 .. 1.0)
          //     "blur"     (0.0 .. 255.0)
          //     "strength" (0.0 .. 255.0)
          //    }
          //
          // * all fields are optional
          //
          "formats": []
        },
        "rightPanel": {
          "x": 0, // from right side of screen
          "y": 65,
          "width": 350,
          "height": 25,
          // Set of formats for right panel (extended format supported, see above)
          "formats": []
        }
      }
    },
    // Options for the "short" panels - panels with frags and vehicle icon.
    "short": {
      // Display format for frags (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "fragsFormatLeft": "{{frags}}",
      "fragsFormatRight": "{{frags}}",
      // Extra fields. Each field have size 350x25. Fields are placed one above the other.
      // Set of formats for left panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsLeft": [],
      // Set of formats for right panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsRight": []
    },
    // Options for the "medium" panels - the first of the medium panels.
    "medium": {
      // Minimum width of the player's name column, 0-250. Default is 46.
      "width": 46,
      // Display format for the left panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "formatLeft": "<font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{nick}}</font>",
      // Display format for the right panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "formatRight": "<font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{nick}}</font>",
      // Display format for frags (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "fragsFormatLeft": "{{frags}}",
      "fragsFormatRight": "{{frags}}",
      // Extra fields. Each field have size 350x25. Fields are placed one above the other.
      // Set of formats for left panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsLeft": [],
      // Set of formats for right panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsRight": []
    },
    // Options for the "medium2" panels - the second of the medium panels.
    "medium2": {
      // Maximum width of the vehicle name column, 0-250. Default is 65.
      "width": 65,
      // Display format for the left panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "formatLeft": "<font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{vehicle}}</font>",
      // Display format for the right panel (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "formatRight": "<font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{vehicle}}</font>",
      // Display format for frags (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "fragsFormatLeft": "{{frags}}",
      "fragsFormatRight": "{{frags}}",
      // Extra fields. Each field have size 350x25. Fields are placed one above the other.
      // Set of formats for left panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsLeft": [],
      // Set of formats for right panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsRight": []
    },
    // Options for the "large" panels - the widest panels.
    "large": {
      // Minimum width of the player's name column, 0-250. Default is 170.
      "width": 170,
      // Display format for player nickname (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "nickFormatLeft": "<font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{xwn8}}</font> {{nick}}",
      "nickFormatRight": "{{nick}} <font color='{{c:xwn8}}'>{{xwn8}}</font>",
      // Display format for vehicle name (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "vehicleFormatLeft": "{{vehicle}}",
      "vehicleFormatRight": "{{vehicle}}",
      // Display format for frags (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "fragsFormatLeft": "{{frags}}",
      "fragsFormatRight": "{{frags}}",
      // Extra fields. Each field have size 350x25. Fields are placed one above the other.
      // Set of formats for left panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsLeft": [],
      // Set of formats for right panel (extended format supported, see above)
      "extraFieldsRight": []
    }
  }
}
```



Das hier betrifft die PlayersPanel.swf. Kopiert man die nicht mit, hat das hier auch keine Auswirkung.
Auch hier wieder im Großen und Ganzen vergleichbar. Hiermit wird die  Team-Anzeige links und rechts im laufenden Match angepasst.


 *alpha *gibt die Transparenz des Hintergrund-Balkens in Prozent an, *iconAlpha *das selbe für das Contour-Icon.
*removeSquadIcon* und *clanIcon* wie gesagt das Übliche.
*removePanelsModeSwitcher *ist für die Buttons über der eigenen Teamliste zuständig, mit denen man die Panel-Größe einstellen kann (STRG gedrückt halten, um den Cursor zum auswählen zu bekommen). Da man aber mit STRG+TAB (lass mich lügen ^^) durchschalten kann, is das hier wohl deaktivierbar.
*startMode *legt fest, welche Panel-Größe beim Countdown genutzt und angezeigt wird.
*enemySpottedMarker *lässt einen bei der gegnerischen Teamliste am rechten Bildrand ein paar Zusatzinfos einblenden. Man beachte den Kommentar darüber: "// This feature depends on enabled XVM minimap mod". *enabled *ist der an/aus Schalter, *Xoffset *und *Yoffset *lassen einen das Ganze beliebig positionieren (in Relation zur Bildmitte des ContourIcons) und mit *format *werden die eigentlichen "Texte" erstellt. Wurde das jeweilige Fahrzeug noch nie gespotted, so wird *neverSeen *angezeigt.  Der format-Code-Schnipsel hier ist aus meiner Config (daher auch farblich etwas anders gestaltet), wo ich das Ganze mal  getestet hab. Das L wird bei der Schriftart Webdings zu einem  Lupen-Symbol. *lost *definiert die Ausgabe für wieder verlorene Ziele, also Ziele, die schoneinmal gespotted waren und nun wieder "verloren" wurden - bei mir ein X-Symbol. *revealed *meint die gerade gespotteten Gegner - ein Augen-Symbol - und *dead*...  nunja, schon aus dem Spiel geschiedene Gegner ^^ Ich hab hier einfach  mal das Totenkopf-Symbol vom HitLog übernommen, aber an und für sich  kann mans auch einfach leer "" lassen - man siehts ja, ob der hinnev ist  oder nicht. Mit *artillery *kann man eben jene Sonderfälle  angeben. Also wenn man die genannten Anzeigen bei einer gespotteten Arty  anders/deutlicher haben möchte oder wie auch immer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *none*,* short*, *medium*, *medium2 *und *large *sind dann die  unterschiedlichen Größen. Man kann ja zwischen den 5 Größen wählen,  standardmäßig ist beim Counddown large zu sehn und im Match medium.  medium2 ist dann nochmal so ein Zwischenschritt und short eine noch kleinere Stufe davor. none wiederrum wäre der deaktivierte zustand - nix zu sehn.
none lässt keine direkte Formatierung zu, da hier ja eigentlich garnichts angezeigt wird. Wir können es mittels *layout *vertikal (von oben nach unten) oder horizontal (von links nach rechts) ausgeben lassen und mit *extraFields *wird uns ein tolles neues Spielzeug in die Hand gelegt. Diese können wir für das *leftPanel *und für das *rightPanel *definieren: Jeweils mit *x *und *y *kann man den Abstand vom linken (x) (bzw rechten bei rightPanel) oberen (y) Bildschirmrand in Pixeln angeben und mit *width *und *height *die Dimension/Größe/Ausmaße des Panels angeben. Mit *formats *wird uns ein Block zur Verfügung gestellt, den wir nun aber nach allen Regeln der Kunst gestalten können. Und die eckigen Klammern zeigen uns, dass wir da mehrere Angeben dürfen. Das Ganze funktioniert dann so, dass alle hier angegebenen Ausgaben hintereinandergelegt werden. Oder untereinander, wie mans nehmen will. Also alle Ausgaben werden dann halt übereinander gepappt und überlagern sich. Im großen Kommentar darüber stehen schon einige Beispiele.
Bei short wird üblicherweise nur der Frags-Count (also wieviele man zerstört hat) angezeigt, daher können wir nun diesen hier mittels *fragsFormatLeft *und *fragsFormatRight *bearbeiten. Auch hier haben wir einen extraFields-Eintrag, allerdings diesmal ohne die ausführlichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie bei _none_. Dies hier entspricht quasi dem _formats _von _none_.
*medium *erweitert dieses Repertoire nun noch um *formatLeft *und *formatRight*, das wir wie gewohnt Formatieren können, sowie um einen *width *Parameter, der die Breite in Pixeln angibt. Aber vorsicht! Wenn ihr bei _formatLeft/Right_ ein unformatiertes {{name}} oder {{nick}} Makro verwendet, dann hat _width _keinerlei Auswirkung, da einfach der volle Spielername - komme was wolle - ausgegeben wird und die Breitenangabe schlicht sprengt.
*medium2 *ist im Grunde das Selbe wie _medium_, nur dass hier das Fahrzeug statt des Spielers angezeigt wird (also standardmäßig - wir könnens ja lustig selber bestimmen  ).
Bei *large *wird der  ausgegebene Text (_formatLeft/Right_) nun nochmals unterteilt in den Namens-Part und den  Fahrzeug-Part. Ansonsten wieder einmal links und einmal rechts mit den  üblichen Formatierungsmöglichkeiten.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top​

*battleResults.xc*
Anmerkung: Dies war ehemals die finalStatistic.


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Parameters of the After Battle Screen.
 */
{
  "battleResults": {
    // Initial page (1, 2, 3)
    "startPage": 1,
    // true - Display net income of credits in first page
    "showNetIncome": true,
    // true - Display shots precision and damage in first page under credits and XP
    "showExtendedInfo": true,
    // true - Show totals for your battle efficiency in first page
    "showTotals": true,
    // true - Enable display of "chance to win"
    "showChances": false,
    // true - Enable display of battle tier.
    "showBattleTier": false
  }
}
```



Das hier betrifft die battleResults.swf. Kopiert man die nicht mit, hat das hier auch keine Auswirkung.
Hiermit verändert man das Kampfberichts-Fentser in der Garage, nachdem  der Kampf vorbei ist. Im ersten Reiter wird zusätzlich die  Trefferquote, Damage und Spoting-Damage angezeigt und der Creditsbetrag auf den Netto-Wert (Brutto (Gesamteinkommen) - Ausgaben (Reperaturen, Munition...)) korrigiert.


 *startPage *lässt einem die Wahl, welche der 3 Reiter man  beim Öffnen des Fenster direkt sehen möchte. Standardmäßig sieht man ja  den ersten Reiter, will man aber zum Beispiel lieber gleich die  Teamliste sehen, müsste man hier die 2 eintragen usw.
 *showNetIncome *behandelt nun eben diese Eingangs schon erwähnt "Netto-Korrektur" des Credit-Wertes im Übersichten-Kopf oben. Setzt hier *true *und es wird nicht mehr Brutto angezeigt.
*showExtendedInfo* fügt bei true dementsprechend auf der ersten Seite noch die Infos ein, wieviel Schaden man ausgeteilt hat und wie gut man getroffen hatte.
*showTotals *lässt einen einstellen, ob man den Netto- oder den Brutto-Credit-Wert angezeigt haben möchte, den man erhalten hat. Brutto wären die puren eingenommen Credits und Netto wäre der Brutto-Wert verrechnet mit den Abzügen für Reperatur, Munition und was es noch so gibt (quasi das, was tatsächlich auf dem Konto gelandet ist).
 *showChances *lässt  oben im Kopf des Fensters nochmal die Siegchances des Gefechts  erstrahlen. Hat man ein 5% Match glorreich gewonnen, kann man sich  freuen 
*showBattleTier *lässt einen auch nach dem Gefecht nochmal das Battle-Tier anzeigen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top​

*turretMarkers.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * {{turret}} marker display strings.
 */
{
  "turretMarkers": {
    // Subject has stock turret and top gun can not be mounted. Subject is highly vulnerable.
    "highVulnerability": "*",
    // Subject has stock turret and top gun can be mounted. Subject is somewhat vulnerable.
    "lowVulnerability": "'"
  }
}
```



Hiermit kann man bei der OTM-Anzeige über den Panzern  anzeigen lassen, ob der jeweilige Panzer einen Stock-Turm hat oder nicht. Wird dies  hier angezeigt, hat er einen Stock-Turm. Kann er mit diesem die Top-Gun  NICHT ausrüsten, erscheint ein * hinterm Namen, kann er sie draufbauen  (es zählt nur die Möglichkeit! Die muss dennoch nicht montiert sein)  wird ein ' angezeigt. Beides kann man mit *highVulnerability *und *lowVulnerability *anpassen. Hab bei mir " -" und " +" gemacht ^^ Auch hier gibts wieder Möglichkeiten mittels Schriftarten "Bildchen" einzufügen.

top​

*hitLog.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Hit log (my hits calculator).
 */
{
  "hitLog": {
    // false - Disable.
    "visible": true,

    // Show enemy HP left by Alt press
    // Destroyed enemies and enemies HP gets updated only when it markers become visible.
    // Markers are visible only inside 1000m side square.
    // Square with 1000 meters side is game engine restriction. Maximum marker show distance.
    // Particular enemy data will not be updated while you cant see this enemy marker or its wreck.
    "hpLeft": {
        // false - Disable.
        "enabled": true,
        // Header - Only localization macros are allowed, see readme-en.txt.
        "header": "<font color='#FFFFFF'>{{l10n:hpLeftTitle}}</font>",
        // Row in HP list (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
        "format": "<textformat leading='-4' tabstops='[50,90,190]'><font color='{{c:hp-ratio}}'>     {{hp}}</font><tab><font color='#FFFFFF'>/ </font>{{hp-max}}<tab><font color='#FFFFFF'>|</font><font color='{{c:vtype}}'>{{vehicle}}</font><tab><font color='#FFFFFF'>|{{nick}}</font></textformat>"
    },

    // X position (negative values - bind to right side of screen).
    "x": 270,
    // Y position (negative values - bind to bottom side of screen).
    "y": 5,
    // Width.
    "w": 500,
    // Height.
    "h": 1000,
    // Number of lines with hits. Old lines will be pushed out.
    "lines": 0,
    // Log direction: up - lines will be added from up to down, down - from down to up.
    "direction": "down",
    // Group hits by players name.
    "groupHitsByPlayer": true,
    // Insert order: begin - insert new values to begin, end - add to end.
    "insertOrder": "end",
    // Substitution for {{dead}} macro when tank is dead.
    "deadMarker": "<img src='xvm://res/icons/dead.png' width='12' height='12'>",
    "blowupMarker": "<img src='xvm://res/icons/blowedup.png' width='12' height='12'>",
    // Default header format (before first hit). Only localization macros are allowed, see readme-en.txt.
    "defaultHeader":  "<font color='#FFFFFF'>{{l10n:Hits}}:</font> <font size='13'>#0</font>",
    // Hits header format, including last hit (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatHeader":  "<font color='#FFFFFF'>{{l10n:Hits}}:</font> <font size='13'>#{{n}}</font> <font color='#FFFFFF'>{{l10n:Total}}: </font><b>{{dmg-total}}</b>  <font color='#FFFFFF'>{{l10n:Last}}:</font> <font color='{{c:dmg-kind}}'><b>{{dmg}}</b> {{dead}}</font>",
    // List of hits format (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "formatHistory": "<textformat leading='-4' tabstops='[20,50,90,190]'><font size='12'>\u00D7{{n-player}}:</font><tab><font color='{{c:dmg-kind}}'>{{dmg}}</font><tab>| {{dmg-player}}<tab>|<font color='{{c:vtype}}'>{{vehicle}} {{dead}}</font><tab><font color='#FFFFFF'>|{{nick}}</font></textformat>",
    // Shadow options.
    "shadow": {
      // Opacity.
      "alpha": 100,
      "color": "0x000000",
      // Offset angle.
      "angle": 45,
      // Offset distance.
      "distance": 0,
      "size": 5,
      // Intensity.
      "strength": 150
    }
  }
}
```



Ich liebe dieses Baby ^^ Das war mein Grund, XVM zu nutzen  Es zeigt einem eine Liste der eigenen schadenverursachenden Treffer an (die sichtbar waren - also keine "Blindshots").


 *enabled *lässt einen das Dingen an und ausschalten. Wers nicht braucht -> false.
Im *hpLeft*-Block kann man die alternative Ansicht bearbeiten. Drückt man im Spiel ALT, so wechselt die HitLog-Ansicht auf dieses Format, in der die verbliebene HP der (für einen irgendwann mal sichtbaren) Gegner vermerkt werden. Aber Achtung: Die Werte spiegeln nur den Stand wieder, den man selber mal irgendwann angezeigt bekam. Als Bsp: Ein 500HP Panzer der gespottet ist und innerhalb der Darstellungsreichweite (also auf dem Schlachtfeld sichtbar) ist, der wird hier mit 500HP aufgenommen. Wird er nun beschossen, so wird auch der Wert in dieser Anzeige aktualisiert. Nun verschwindet er wieder, wird aber dennoch getroffen (vllt. ne Arty-Mumpel, die zu spät zur Party kam) - das wird dann NICHT mehr hier vermerkt. Das selbe bei Panzern, die ausserhalb der eigenen Darstellungsreichweite bekämpft werden. Sieht man sie wieder selber, wird der Wert aber natürlich wieder aktualisiert. Ich nenne es gerne die "ToDo-Liste" ^^ *enabled *wie üblich der "Schalter", im *header *wird die "Überschrift" bearbeitet (hier ein Verweis auf die Lokalisierungs-Datei) und mit *format *jede einzelne Zeile/Eintrag. Der textformat-Tag* ("<textformat leading='-4' tabstops='[50,90,180]'>") bietet einem die Möglichkeit, die Ausgabe ordentlich zu strukturieren, so dass alle Werte tabellenartig untereinander stehen und nicht wild aneinanderklatschen. Der tabstops-Parameter ist hierbei beliebig erweiterbar (einfach weitere Werte per Komma anfügen). Die Werte für tabstop sind Pixel-Angaben und beziehen sich mE. auf den Anfang des Textes. Fügt man also ein erstes <tab> in den Text ein, so wird dieses (und damit der folgende Text) um soviel Pixel nach rechts verschoben (wie gesagt von Text-Anfang, NICHT vom letzten <tab> aus), wie im ersten Wert angegeben. In der Default-Config währen das also 50 Pixel. Der zweite <tab>-Tag würde das ganze nun 90 Pixel vom Anfang nach rechts verschieben - also 40 Pixel (90-50) hinter dem ersten <tab>.
 *x *und *y *geben  die Position auf dem Bildschirm in Pixeln an. Bei ner 1920er auflösung  wäre das Ding bei "x": 960 also genau mittig - achja: mit x und y wird  die linke obere Ecke des Hitlogs gemeint, NICHT die Mitte. Mit "x": 960 würde der linke Rand des HitLogs also genau mittig liegen, nicht aber das ganze HitLog (also die mitte des HitLogs bla). Nutzt man  negative Werte bezieht sich die Angabe auf den rechten bzw unteren  Bildschirmrand, positive Werte auf links/oben. Standardmäßig befindet sich das HitLog oben Links neben den Debuginfos/der Uhr.
 *w *und *h *beschreiben die Breite und Höhe des HitLog-Bereichs. Ist der zu klein gewählt, wird der Rest vom Text einfach abgeschnitten.
 *lines *lässt  einen festlegen, wieviele Einzelzeilen angezeigt werden sollen. Das  HitLog unterteilt sich in einen Gesamt/Kopf-Teil und einen  Einzel-Aufschlüsselungs-Teil, oder wie mans nennen möchte ^^ Dieser  Kopf-Teil zeigt den Gesamtschaden (wie oben beschrieben - Thema Blindshots usw...) an  mit einer Treffer-Anzahl und was man noch möchte. Die lines (auf 0 gesetzt  sieht man nur den Zusammenfassungs-Teil) sind dann eine Aufschlüselung  einzelner Treffer oder getroffener Spieler:
 *groupHitsByPlayer **kurz  vorgreif* bestimmt genau das. Ist das hier true, wird für jeden Spieler  den man erwischt eine "line" erstellt, bei false für jeden einzelnen  Treffer. Hat man also 2mal diesen ollen T-28 da getroffen, hat man 2  Zeilen generiert. Bei true wäre es nur eine gewesen.
 *direction *und *insertOrder *lassen  die Richtung noch ändern. Also soll das Hitlog von oben nach unten  aufgebaut sein oder andersrum - und sollen neue Zeilen oben oder unten  angefügt werden. Falls man das Ganze am unteren Bildschirmrand  positioniert, könnte das nen optischen Mehrwert bedeuten.
 *deadMarker *und *blowupMarker *legen  fest, was das {{dead}}-Makro auf den Bildschirm kritzelt. Hier in der  Vorlage wird ein N und ein M geschrieben - allerdings in der Schriftart  Windings -> das Ganze wird bei einem Kill also zu einem Totenkopf und  bei einem Ammorack-Treffer zu einer Bombe.
 *defaultHeader *gibt  die Kopfzeile im Urzustand an. Also der Teil, wo der Zusammengefasste  Schaden usw steht - und zwar, bevor man irgendwas getroffen/beschädigt  hat. Makros sind hier NICHT erlaubt. Wiederrum ein Verweis zur Lokalisierungs-Datei.
 *formatHeader *ist  das gleiche, nur eben für den Fall, dass man schon Schaden gemacht hat.  Hier sind wiederrum Makros erlaubt, welche verrät die macros.txt:



Spoiler



In Hits Log:
      {{nick}} - player nickname with clan name
{{name}} - player nickname without clan name
{{clan}} - clan name with brackets (empty if no clan)
{{clannb}} - clan name without brackets
{{vehicle}} - vehicle name
{{vehiclename}} - vehicle system name (usa-M24_Chaffee)
{{vtype}} - vehicle type (text substitution from config)
{{c:vtype}} - color depending on vehicle type
{{veh-id}} - vehicle id
{{level}} - vehicle level (Arabic numerals)
{{rlevel}} - vehicle level (Roman numerals)
{{battletier}} - guessed current battle tier
{{squad}} - value 'sq' for own squad, empty for others
{{squad-num}} - number of squad (1,2,...), empty if not in squad

{{n}} - total number of hits
{{n-player}} - number of hits for each player
{{dmg}} - damage health points / last hit value
{{dmg-kind}} - damage kind (attack, fire, ramming, ...)
{{c:dmg-kind}} - color depending on damage kind
{{dmg-total}} - total sum of hits
{{dmg-avg}} - average damage during the battle
{{dmg-player}} - sum of hits for each player
{{dead}} - tank's death marker

{{l10n:Hits}} - localizated text "Hits"
{{l10n:Total}} - localizated text "Total"
{{l10n:Last}} - localizated text "Last"

{{hp}} - current health points
{{hp-ratio}} - current health ratio (without '%' sign)
{{hp-max}} - maximum health points
{{c:hp}} - color depending on current health points (only in vehicle markers)
{{c:hp-ratio}} - color depending on current health ratio (only in vehicle markers)
{{a:hp}} - transparency depending on current health points (only in vehicle markers)
{{a:hp-ratio}} - transparency depending on current health ratio (only in vehicle markers)
{{alive}} - 'alive' for alive, '' for dead


Die beiden c:... Makros (4. und 5. von unten) stellen Farbwerte dar, müssten also in einem font Tag mit color Parameter verwendet werden.


 *formatHistory *bildet dann die einzelnen "lines". Hat man  das ganze Gruppiert nach Spielern, so macht es Sinn, wenn man einmal  den Gesamt-Schaden am Spieler und nochmal den letzten Schaden ausgeben  lässt - bei Treffer-für-Treffer Anzeige wäre das aber Quatsch. Hier muss  man das Ganze also ein wenig aufeinander abstimmen. Mit dem textformat-Tag lässt sich die Ausgabe wieder ordentlich strukturieren.
 *shadow *lässt  einen noch den Schattenwurf der Schrift anpassen. Mit Schatten wird  Schrift immer besser lesbar, da sie sich besser vom Hintergrund abhebt. * angle* beschreibt den Winkel, in der "die Sonne" quasi auf die Schrift  scheint ^^ und *distance *simuliert den Effekt von schwebender Schrift.  Gibt im Endeffekt halt an, wie weit der Schatten von der Schrift weg  gemalt wird - angle die Richtung.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top​

*captureBar.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Capture bar.
 */
{
  "captureBar": {
    // false - Disable.
    "enabled": true,
    // Upper textfield offset in case of big font size.
    "primaryTitleOffset": 7,
    // Append plus to three capturers. Cant calculate more than three.
    "appendPlus" : true,
    // Capture format (macros allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "enemy": { // Вражеской.
      // Upper textfield.
      "primaryTitleFormat":   "<font size='15' color='#FFFFFF'>{{l10n:enemyBaseCapture}} {{extra}}</font>",
      // Lower textfield.
      "secondaryTitleFormat": "<font size='15' color='#FFFFFF'>{{points}}</font>",
      // Full capture text.
      "captureDoneFormat":    "<font size='17' color='#FFCC66'>{{l10n:enemyBaseCaptured}}</font>",
      // Extra text available after necessary calculations.
      "extra": "{{l10n:Capturers}}: <b><font color='#FFCC66'>{{tanks}}</font></b> {{l10n:Timeleft}}: <b><font color='#FFCC66'>{{time}}</font><b>",
      // Fields shadow
      "shadow": {
        "color": "0x000000",
        // Opacity 0-100.
        "alpha": 50,
        // Blur 0-255; 6 is recommended.
        "blur": 6,
        // Intensity 0-255; 3 is recommended.
        "strength": 3
      }
    },
    "ally": {
      "primaryTitleFormat":   "<font size='15' color='#FFFFFF'>{{l10n:allyBaseCapture}} {{extra}}</font>",
      "secondaryTitleFormat": "<font size='15' color='#FFFFFF'>{{points}}</font>",
      "captureDoneFormat":    "<font size='17' color='#FFCC66'>{{l10n:allyBaseCaptured}}</font>",
      "extra": "{{l10n:Capturers}}: <b><font color='#FFCC66'>{{tanks}}</font></b> {{l10n:Timeleft}}: <b><font color='#FFCC66'>{{time}}</font><b>",
      "shadow": {
        "color": "0x000000",
        "alpha": 50,
        "blur": 6,
        "strength": 3
      }
    }
  }
}
```



Hiermit kann man diesen Balken anpassen, der beim Einnehmen von Flaggen  erscheint. Die Anzahl der Fahrzeuge im Cap sowie die verbleibende  Restzeit wird mit angezeigt.


 *enabled *-> joa, wieder an/aus Schalter
 *primaryTitleOffset*...  hierzu möchte ich gerne einen langen ausschweifenden und nichtssagenden  Vortrag halten *räusper* ääh, keine Ahnung so recht was das macht ^^  Eventuell kann man hiermit die Höhe bestimmen, in der der Text dann über dem Balken schwebt.
 *appendPlus *-  stehen 3 oder mehr im Cap, hat das keine Auswirkung mehr auf die  Cap-Geschwindigkeit, daher kann XVM auch nicht feststellen, wieviele da  nu wirklich drin sind. Ist das hier true, wird an die 3 ein + angehängt.
 Danach kann man einmal *enemy *und *ally *konfigurieren - der rote und der grüne Balken.
 *primaryTitleFormat *und *secondaryTitleFormat *beinhalten den Text über bzw. unter dem Balken. Wieder hüsch formatierbar und auch Verweise aufs Lokalisierungs-Dingenskirchen dürfen nicht fehlen.
*captureDoneFormat* ist für den Text zuständig, wenn das Cappen beendet wurde. Wiedermal ein Verweis aufs Lokalisierungs-File.
 Mit *extra *kann man anpassen, was das {{extra}}-Makro (verwendet in primaryTitleFormat) macht.
 *shadow *lässt einen wieder einen Schatten bauen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top​

*minimap...xc*Die MiniMap-Konfiguration wurde in mehrere Dateien gesplittet. minimap.xc ist der "Einstiegspunkt" der auf die weiteren Dateien verweist.

minimap.xc:


Spoiler





```
/**
 * General parameters for minimap.
 */
{
  "minimap": {
    // false - Disable.
    "enabled": true,
    // Map image transparency.
    "mapBackgroundImageAlpha": 100,
    // Self icon transparency. White pointing arrow.
    "selfIconAlpha": 100,
    // Camera transparency and its attached geometry (green triangle).
    "cameraAlpha": 100,
    // Vehicles icon size. Does not affect attached geometry and textfields. Floating point allowed: 0.7, 1.4.
    "iconScale": 1,
    // Map zoom by key pressing. Key is defined at file "hotkeys.xc".
    "zoom": {
      // Number of pixels to get back from maximum size (screen height-minimap height).
      "pixelsBack": 160,
      // false - does not set zoomed minimap at display center.
      "centered": true
    },
    // Minimap labels.
    "labels": ${"minimapLabels.xc":"labels"},
    // Minimap circles.
    "circles": ${"minimapCircles.xc":"circles"},
    // Minimap lines.
    "lines": ${"minimapLines.xc":"lines"},
    // Square of the maximum units appearance (1000 m).
    "square" : {
      "enabled": false,
      // Show square if using artillery\SPG vehicle.
      "artilleryEnabled": false,
      "thickness": 0.7,
      "alpha": 40,
      "color": "0xFFFFFF"
    }
  }
}
```





 *enabled** - der obligatorische Schalter
 *mapBackgroundImageAlpha *legt die Transparenz in Prozent des Kartenhintergrundbildes fest (also die Map als Bild halt ^^).
 *selfIconAlpha *legt die Transparenz des eigenen Markers fest - dieses weisse Dreieck, was einen auf der Map selbst darstellt).
 *cameraAlpha *legt die Transparenz des "Kamera-Bildes" fest (also das grüne "dreieckige" etwas, was die Blickrichtung darstellt).
 *iconScale *legt  die Größe der Panzer-Icons auf der Karte fest - ist ein Gleitkomma  (Floating Point) Wert -> 0.8 oder 1.74 geht also auch.
 *zoom**  ist für den Karten-Zoom zuständig. In der hotkeys.xc-Datei hat  man dafür ja die Taste festgelegt. Wurde da enabled auf true gesetzt,  wird dies hier wirksam. Mit *centered *legt man dann fest, ob die  Karte "aus ihrer Ecke heraus" vergrößert wird (*false*), oder ob sie  zentriert angezeigt und dort vergrößert wird (*true*). Dieses *pixelsBack *gibt an, um wieviel Pixel die vergrößerte Map verkleinert wird. Klingt irgendwie doof, also nochmal genauer: Die maximale Darstellungshöhe der Minimap wäre die Bildschirmhöhe. Bei Full-HD mit 1920x1080 Pixeln wäre das also eine Höhe von 1080 Pixeln. Davon wird nun der hier angegebene Wert abgezogen und in der daraus resultierenden Größe gemalt. In unserem Full-HD-Beispiel wäre die vergrößerte Minimap also 1080-160=920 Pixel hoch.
*labels*, *circles *und *lines *verweisen auf die Jeweiligen (Unter-)Dateien und den entsprechenden Block.
 *square**bildet  hier den Abschluss und erzeugt ein Rechteck um das Fahrzeug herum, das  die Darstellungsentfernung für Gegner darstellen soll. Ihr seht einen auf der  Minimap, aber nicht auf dem Bildschirm? Wenn er ausserhalb dieses  Rechtecks auf der Minimap zu sehen ist, wisst ihr von nun an wieso ^^ * enabled*... sparen wir uns die Worte, *artilleryEnabled *aktiviert  das Ganze auch, wenn man in einer Arty sitzt (da man in der  Vogelperspektive nicht daran gebunden ist, kann es mancher hier als  überflüssig betrachten, zudem wird es wohl um die Kamera-Position herum gemalt, was den Sinn nochmals Schmälert) und abschließend wieder die Formatierungen für  die Dicke, Transparenz und Farbe.


minimapLabels.xc:


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Minimap labels. Basic HTML/CSS supported.
 */
{
  "labels": {
      // {{vehicle-class}} macro substitutions.
      "vehicleclassmacro": {
        // LT / ЛT ♦.
        "light": "\u2022",
        // MT / СТ.
        "medium": "\u2022",
        // HT / ТТ.
        "heavy": "\u2022",
        // TD / ПТ ▼.
        "td": "\u2022",
        // Artillery / Арта. ■
        "spg": "\u25AA",
        // HeavyTank10 by gui_settings.xml.
        "superh": "\u2022"
        // Special symbols website
        // http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/25a0/index.htm
        // Great symbolic font by Andrey_Hard for {{vehicle-class}}:
        // http://goo.gl/d2KIj
      },
      // Textfields for tanks on minimap.
      "units": {
        // Textfields switch for revealed units.
        "revealedEnabled": true,
        // Textfields switch for lost enemy units. Show last seen position.
        "lostEnemyEnabled": true,
        "format": {
          "ally":           "<span class='mm_a'>{{vehicle}}</span>",
          "teamkiller":     "<span class='mm_t'>{{vehicle}}</span>",
          "enemy":          "<span class='mm_e'>{{vehicle}}</span>",
          "squad":          "<textformat leading='-2'><span class='mm_s'><i>{{nick%.5s}}</i>\n{{vehicle}}</span><textformat>",
          // Own marker or spectated subject.
          "oneself":        "",
          // Out of radio range ally
          "lostally":       "<span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_la'><i>{{vehicle}}</i></span>",
          // Out of radio range teamkiller
          "lostteamkiller": "<span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_lt'><i>{{vehicle}}</i></span>",
          // Lost enemy units.
          "lost":           "<span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_l'><i>{{vehicle}}</i></span>",
          // Out of radio range squadman
          "lostsquad":      "<textformat leading='-4'><span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_ls'><i>{{nick%.5s}}</i>\n   {{vehicle}}</span><textformat>",
          "deadally":       "<span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_da'></span>",
          "deadteamkiller": "<span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_dt'></span>",
          "deadenemy":      "<span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_de'></span>",
          "deadsquad":      "<span class='mm_dot'>{{vehicle-class}}</span><span class='mm_ds'><i>{{nick%.5s}}</i></span>"
        },
        // CSS style (fonts and colors option)
        "css": {
          "ally":            ".mm_a{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#C8FFA6;}",
          "teamkiller":      ".mm_t{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#A6F8FF;}",
          "enemy":           ".mm_e{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FCA9A4;}",
          "squad":           ".mm_s{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FFD099;}",
          "oneself":         ".mm_o{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FFFFFF;}",
          "lostally":       ".mm_la{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#C8FFA6;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#B4E595;}",
          "lostteamkiller": ".mm_lt{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#A6F8FF;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#00D2E5;}",
          "lost":            ".mm_l{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FCA9A4;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#E59995;}",
          "lostsquad":      ".mm_ls{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FFD099;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#E5BB8A;}",
          "deadally":       ".mm_da{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#6E8C5B;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#004D00;}",
          "deadteamkiller": ".mm_dt{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#5B898C;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#043A40;}",
          "deadenemy":      ".mm_de{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#996763;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#4D0300;}",
          "deadsquad":      ".mm_ds{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#997C5C;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#663800;}"
        },
        // Fields shadow.
        "shadow": {
          "ally":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 4 },
          "teamkiller":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 4 },
          "enemy":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 4 },
          "squad":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 4 },
          "oneself":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 4 },
          "lostally":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 6, "strength": 4 },
          "lostteamkiller":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 6, "strength": 4 },
          "lost":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 6, "strength": 4 },
          "lostsquad":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 6, "strength": 4 },
          "deadally":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 3 },
          "deadteamkiller":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 3 },
          "deadenemy":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 3 },
          "deadsquad":
           { "enabled": true, "color": "0x000000", "distance": 0, "angle": 45, "alpha": 80, "blur": 3, "strength": 3 }
        },
        // Field offset relative to current icon (except lost - relative to enemy last seen position).
        "offset": {
          "ally":           {"x": 3, "y": -1},
          "teamkiller":     {"x": 3, "y": -1},
          "enemy":          {"x": 3, "y": -1},
          "squad":          {"x": 3, "y": -2},
          "oneself":        {"x": 0, "y": 0},
          "lostally":       {"x": -5, "y": -11},
          "lostteamkiller": {"x": -5, "y": -11},
          "lost":           {"x": -5, "y": -11},
          "lostsquad":      {"x": -5, "y": -11},
          "deadally":       {"x": -5, "y": -11},
          "deadteamkiller": {"x": -5, "y": -11},
          "deadenemy":      {"x": -5, "y": -11},
          "deadsquad":      {"x": -5, "y": -11}
        },
        "alpha" : {
          "ally": 100,
          "teamkiller": 100,
          "enemy": 100,
          "squad": 100,
          "oneself": 100,
          "lostally": 70,
          "lostteamkiller": 70,
          "lost": 70,
          "lostsquad": 70,
          "deadally": 50,
          "deadteamkiller": 50,
          "deadenemy": 0,
          "deadsquad": 50
        }
      },
      // Textfield for map side size. 1000m, 700m, 600m.
      "mapSize": {
        "enabled": true,
        "format": "<b>{{cellsize}}0 m</b>",
        "css": "font-size:10px; color:#FFCC66;",
        "alpha": 80,
        "offsetX": 0,
        "offsetY": 0,
        "shadow": { // Тень.
          "enabled": true,
          "color": "0x000000",
          "distance": 0,
          "angle": 0,
          "alpha": 80,
          "blur": 2,
          "strength": 3
        },
        // Decrease sizes in case of map image weird shrinking while map resize.
        // Increase sizes in case of field being partially cut off.
        "width": 100,
        "height": 30
      }
    }
}
```





das *vehicleclassmacro *legt  das aussehen der  Symbole für verschwundene Gegner fest, welches mit  dem  {{vehicle-class}}-Makro platziert werden kann. Wird ein Gegner  gespottet  und verschwindet wieder, bleibt an der zuletzt gesichteten  Position  dann das hier angegebene Zeichen auf der Map. Hier kann man  auch wieder  mit sowas wie Windings experimentieren wenn man mag und  andere Symbole  suchen ^^ Oder man zieht sich das Font (Schriftart) von  diesem  Andrey_Hard, was im Kommentar erwähnt wird und steckt es in  seinen  Windows-Font-Ordner - sieht top aus  Verwendung prinzipiell ebenfalls wieder wie mit dem Windings-Font. Bildchen gehen mittels "<img src='xvmres://icons/MM_bar/m{{c:hp-ratio}}.png'>" als Beispiel natürlich auch. Das Bild müsste dann im Ordner "res_mods\xvm\res\icons\MM_bar" hinterlegt sein. Und wie man Am Beispiel auch sieht: Makros kann man hier auch sehr geschickt nutzen - für Lebensbalken meinetwegen. Also nicht zwingend bei den vehicle-class Teilen, aber weiter unten dann).
 in *units *kann man mittels *revealedEnabled *und *lostEnemyEnabled *entscheiden,   ob man die Textfelder auf der Map mit ausgeben will (einmal für   aufgedeckte Gegner und nochmal für die wieder verlorenen). Setzt man das   hier false, sieht man wie gewohnt nur die Symbole. Mit *format *kann   man dann die einzelnen Texte an sich bearbeiten. Hier wird mit CSS   (cascading style sheets) gearbeitet (der Text selbst ist im   CSS-formatierten (class-Parameter) span-Tag untergebracht), was man   nachfolgend auch gleich anpassen kann. Hier sieht man auch, dass   standardmäßig nur bei den Squad-Membern der Nick (per Makro-Formatierung auf 5 Zeichen begrenzt) mit ausgegeben   wird. Kann man ja aber hier selbst nach Belieben ändern 
Wie angesprochen, kann man im *css *Teil   die CSS-Klassen bearbeiten. Dem Punkt folgt der Klassen-Name (hier zum   bsp mm_a), welcher dann im span-Tag benutzt werden kann, und daraufhin   in geschwungenen Klammern die eigentliche Formatierung.
 *shadow *dürfte mittlerweile klar sein denk ich mal ^^, mit *offset *kann man den Text in Relation zum Icon noch anpassen. *x *von links nach rechts und *y *von oben nach unten - kann bei Bildchen oder Symbolen helfen, die nicht exakt dort angezeigt werden, wo sie hinsollen. Und abschließend ist *alpha *noch mal für einzelnen Transparenzen der Icons zuständig.
 Mit *mapSize *bearbeitet   man dann noch das kleine Textfeld oben links in der Karte, welche die   Map-Größe ausgibt (600m Kantenlänge meinetwegen). *enabled *wieder der an/aus Schalter, *format* stellt die eigentliche Ausgabe dar, *css *wieder die Formatierung und *alpha *sowie *offsets *und *shadow *sollten klar sein, denk ich mal. Was *width *und *height *da am Ende noch machen erschließt sich mir auf die Schnelle auch nicht ^^
In formats (im units-Block) lassen sich auch wieder Makros verwenden. Welche, wird wieder in der "macros.txt" ("res_mods\xvm\doc") ersichtlich:


Spoiler





```
In Minimap:
{{nick}} - player nickname with clan name
{{name}} - player nickname without clan name
{{clan}} - clan name with brackets (empty if no clan)
{{clannb}} - clan name without brackets
{{vehicle}} - vehicle name
{{vehiclename}} - vehicle system name (usa-M24_Chaffee)
{{vtype}} - vehicle type (text substitution from config)
{{c:vtype}} - color depending on vehicle type
{{veh-id}} - vehicle id
{{level}} - vehicle level (Arabic numerals)
{{rlevel}} - vehicle level (Roman numerals)
{{battletier}} - guessed current battle tier
{{squad}} - value 'sq' for own squad, empty for others
{{squad-num}} - number of squad (1,2,...), empty if not in squad
{{alive}} - 'alive' for alive, '' for dead
{{frags}} - current frags
{{c:system}} - system color
{{vehicle-class}} - places special symbol depending on subject vehicle class
{{cellsize}} - minimap cell side size
{{vehicle-short}} - shortened vehicle name

// nur mit aktiviertem allowHpInPanelsAndMinimap aus der [al=a5]battle.xc[/al]
{{hp}} - current health points
{{hp-ratio}} - current health ratio (without '%' sign)
{{hp-max}} - maximum health points
{{c:hp}} - color depending on current health points (only in vehicle markers)
{{c:hp-ratio}} - color depending on current health ratio (only in vehicle markers)
{{a:hp}} - transparency depending on current health points (only in vehicle markers)
{{a:hp-ratio}} - transparency depending on current health ratio (only in vehicle markers)
```



{{vehicle-short}} lässt sich in der vehicleNames.xc anpassen.



minimapCircles.xc:


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Minimap circles. Only real map meters. Only for own unit.
 */
{
    "circles": {
        "enabled": true,
        // TODO: better description and translation
        // View distance
        // Parameters:
        //   "enabled": false - disable
        //   "distance" - radius around own tank on minimap
        //   "scale" - scaling-factor for distance (not required)
        //   "thickness" - thickness of circle-line
        //   "alpha" - transparency
        //   "color" - color
        //   "state" - the state of the tank: 1-standing, 2-moving (not required) 
        // Available values for parameter distance:
        //   N - number in meters, static circle drawn
        //   "blindarea" - real limit to the blind zone of the tank (50 <= X <= 445)
        //   "dynamic"   - real sight range coverage worth considering tank standing / moving
        //   "standing"  - real sight range for standing tanks
        //   "motion"    - real sight range of the review of the tank in motion 
        // Source:
        //   http://www.koreanrandom.com/forum/topic/15467-/page-5#entry187139
        //   http://www.koreanrandom.com/forum/topic/15467-/page-4#entry186794
        "view": [
            // Main circles:
            { "enabled":  true, "distance": "blindarea", "scale": 1, "thickness": 0.75, "alpha": 80, "color": "0x3EB5F1" },
            { "enabled":  true, "distance": 445,         "scale": 1, "thickness":  1.1, "alpha": 45, "color": "0xFFCC66" },
            // Additional circles:
            { "enabled": false, "distance": 50,          "scale": 1, "thickness": 0.75, "alpha": 60, "color": "0xFFFFFF" },
            { "enabled": false, "distance": "standing",  "scale": 1, "thickness":  1.0, "alpha": 60, "color": "0xFF0000" },
            { "enabled": false, "distance": "motion",    "scale": 1, "thickness":  1.0, "alpha": 60, "color": "0x0000FF" },
            { "enabled": false, "distance": "dynamic",   "scale": 1, "thickness":  1.0, "alpha": 60, "color": "0x3EB5F1" }
        ],
        // Maximum range of fire for artillery
        // Artillery gun fire range may differ depending on vehicle angle relative to ground
        // and vehicle height positioning relative to target. These factors are not considered.
        // See pics at http://goo.gl/ZqlPa
        "artillery": { "enabled": true, "alpha": 55, "color": "0xFF6666", "thickness": 0.5 },
        // Maximum range of shooting for machine gun
        // Максимальная дальность полета снаряда для пулеметных танков
        "shell":     { "enabled": true, "alpha": 55, "color": "0xFF6666", "thickness": 0.5 },
        // Special circles dependent on vehicle type.
        // Many configuration lines for the same vehicle make many circles.
        // See other vehicle types at (replace : symbol with -):
        // http://code.google.com/p/wot-xvm/source/browse/trunk/src/xpm/xvmstat/vehinfo_short.py
        "special": [
          // Example: Artillery gun fire range circle
          // "enabled": false - выключен; "thickness" - толщина; "alpha" - прозрачность; "color" - цвет.
          //{ "ussr-SU-18": { "enabled": true, "thickness": 1, "alpha": 60, "color": "0xEE4444", "distance": 500 } },
        ]
    }
}
```



Hiermit  kann man Kreise angeben, die  dann um die eigene Position herum  gezeichnet werden (natürlich auch nur  fürs eigene Fahrzeug gültig).


*enabled* de/aktiviert das ganze wieder
im *view*-Array gibt man beliebig viele "Haupt-Kreise" an, wohingegen man mit dem *special-Array *Fahrzeugbezogene   Kreise anlegen kann. Hier beispielsweise mit den Arty Reichweiten   gemacht. Aber auch zum Bsp. Funkreichweiten der Panzer sind so realisierbar. Mit *artillery *kann man einen Kreis zeichnen lassen, der die Schussweite der eigenen Arty anzeigt und mit *shell *wird ebenfalls ein Schussweiten-Kreis gezeichnet - diesmal allerdings für normale Panzer, bei denen die Reichweite begrenzt ist (Bsp: T1-Cunningham mit der MG-Wumme da).
Jeden   Kreis kann man mittels *enable* einzeln de/aktivieren, den Radius in Metern* angeben   (*distance*), die Kreis-Linien-Dicke bestimmen (*thickness*) sowie die Transparenz (*alpha*) und   Farbe (*color*) festlegen. *scale *ist optional und ich hab noch nicht herausgefunden, wozu das gut sein soll  Ebenfalls optional ist *state*, dessen Sinn erschließt sich jedoch recht fix: Ist state *1*, so wird der betreffende Kreis nur angezeigt, wenn der Panzer steht. Ist es *2*, dann gilt das nur, wenn er fährt. Bei der Farbe kann man das 0x ignorieren, die hinteren 6   Zeichen stellen als Hexadezimalwerte die Farbkomponenten Rot, Grün und   Blau (in der Reihenfolge) dar. Für jede Komponente kann man Werte von  00  (dezimal 0 -> nicht vergeben) bis FF (dezimal 255 -> voll   vergeben). FF0000 wäre dann bspw. ein kräftiges Rot (voller Rot-Anteil   und keinerlei Grün- oder Blau-Anteile). Zum selber suchen, kann diese   Seite eventuell erwähnt werden: Hex-Farbcode-Tabelle   . Bei special muss der Fahrzeug-Name in Gänsefüßchen noch davor.   Mehrere Kreise für ein Fahrzeug? Einfach mehrere Kreis-Zeilen mit dem   selben Fahrzeug-Namen erstellen.
* nochmal zu den Metern: Im *view*-Array kann man hier auch die Sonderwerte *blindarea*, *dynamic*, *standing *und *motion *eintragen. _blindarea _bewirkt hierbei einen dynamischen Kreis, der jedoch von den Kreisen 50m-Proxy-Spot und 445m-Max-Spot (egal ob angezeigt oder nicht) begrenzt wird - er kann also diese Grenzen nich unter- oder überschreiten. Das dynamische dabei ist, dass sich der Kreis erweitert, sobald ein verbautes Scherenfernrohr aktiv wird und auch verbaute Optiken werden berücksichtigt. Crewskills aber glaube ich nicht. _dynamic _ist quasi das selbe, nur das es nicht begrenzt ist. _standing _zeigt IMMER den erweiterten "Scherenfernrohr-Kreis" an - ob man nun son ding verbaut hat oder nicht -.- _motion _hingegen den Standard-Sichtweiten-Kreis (also ohne alles). Ich habe für mich zwei dynamic-Kreise mit state-Parameter konfiguriert, so dass der im stehen dann etwas deutlicher sichtbar ist.
 

minimapLines.xc:


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Minimap lines. Only for owned vehicle.
 */
{
  "lines": {
       "enabled": true,
       // "inmeters": true  - make line size to be in real map meters.
       // "inmeters": false - make line size to be in minimap interface clip points. Minimap interface clip side is 210 points.
       // Distance between farthest corners at 1km map is somewhat more than 1400 meters.
       // Sections can contain any number of lines.
       // To set a point try setting line with length of one and large thickness.
       // You can leave one line for simplicity. Remember comma positioning rules.
       //---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
       // Own vehicle direction.
       "vehicle": [
         { "enabled": false, "from": 20,  "to": 300, "inmeters": false, "thickness": 0.4, "alpha": 35, "color": "0xFFCC66"}
       ],
       // Camera direction.
       "camera": [
         { "enabled": false, "from": 50,  "to": 100, "inmeters": true, "thickness": 2,   "alpha": 60, "color": "0xEE0044"},
         { "enabled": false, "from": 200, "to": 300, "inmeters": true, "thickness": 1.5, "alpha": 45, "color": "0xEE0044"},
         { "enabled": false, "from": 350, "to": 445, "inmeters": true, "thickness": 1,   "alpha": 30, "color": "0xEE0044"}
       ],
       // Gun traverse angles may differ depending on vehicle angle relative to ground. See pics at http://goo.gl/ZqlPa
       //---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
       // Horizontal gun traverse angle lines.
       "traverseAngle": [
         { "enabled": true, "from": 20,  "to": 300, "inmeters": false, "thickness": 0.4, "alpha": 35, "color": "0xFFCC66"}
       ]
    }
}
```



Hiermit werden - wie unschwer zu erraten - Linien auf der Map erzeugt.


Der obligatorische an/aus Schalter wurde auch hier in Form von *enabled *nicht vergessen. *vehicle*, *camera *und *traverseAngle*   arbeiten im Grunde alle gleich: Man setzt sich EINE Linie aus mehrere   Teil-Linien zusammen - oder eben nur eine einzige Linie, wenn einem das   reicht. Mehrere Zeilen bedeuten hier also nicht, dass man mehrere  Linien  (in verschiedenen Richtungen) erzeugt, sondern dass man sich  eine Linie  zusammenbasteln kann. Meinetwegen im Biene-Maja Stil in  abwechselndem  Schwarz und Gelb  *vehicle *gibt hierbei die Ausrichtung des eigenen Fahrzeugs an, *camera *die eigene Blickrichtung und *traversAngel *baut   bei Fahrzeugen ohne Turm, die nur einen begrenzten Richtbereich haben,   je eine Linie als linken und eine als rechten Begrenzer. "Punkte"  können  auch realisiert werden, indem man unheimlich kurze, aber dafür   unheimlich dicke... *hust* äh, Linien-Segmente anlegt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
top​

*markers...xc*Das ist der größte Abschnitt der Config und bezieht sich auf die Lebensbalken über den Panzern (ehemals als OTM - OverTargetMarkers bekannt). Der Grundaufbau lässt sich in der markers.xc gut erkennen und gestaltet sich folgendermaßen:


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Over-target markers. All settings moved to separate files.
 */
{
  "markers": {
    "ally": {
      "alive": {
        "normal": ${"markersAliveNormal.xc":"ally"},
        "extended": ${"markersAliveExtended.xc":"ally"}
      },
      "dead": {
        "normal": ${"markersDeadNormal.xc":"ally"},
        "extended": ${"markersDeadExtended.xc":"ally"}
      }
    },
    "enemy": {
      "alive": {
        "normal": ${"markersAliveNormal.xc":"enemy"},
        "extended": ${"markersAliveExtended.xc":"enemy"}
      },
      "dead": {
        "normal": ${"markersDeadNormal.xc":"enemy"},
        "extended": ${"markersDeadExtended.xc":"enemy"}
      }
    }
  }
}
```



   Man erkennt, das die Grundätzliche Unterteilung in die zwei großen Abschnitte für *ally *(die eigenen) und *enemy *(die pösen Gegner) unterteilt wurde und diese wiederrum jeweils in *alive *und *dead *- also was wird angezeigt, wenn der entsprechende Panzer zerstört  ist (dead) oder eben nicht (alive). Da es ja jedesmal noch den  alternativen Anzeigemodus gibt (wenn man Alt ingame drückt), wird dies jeweils nochmals unterteilt in *normal *und *extended *(die Ansicht, während man Alt drückt). Und eben jene "untersten Ebenen" referenzieren dann die einzelnen detaillierten .xc Dateien (markersAliveNormal.xc, markersDeadNormal.xc, markersAliveExtended.xc und markersDeadExtended.xc).

Diese enthalten dann jeweils in etwa den folgenden Code zwei mal - einmal für die eigenen und einmal für die gegner. Die selben Dateien werden hier also zweimal referenziert - nur mit dem jeweils entsprechenden Block als Angabe (${"markersAliveNormal.xc":"*ally*"} bzw. ${"markersAliveNormal.xc":"*enemy*"}). Los gehts mit einem frei definierten *damageText*-Block:


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Options for alive without Alt markers.
 */
{
  // Floating damage values.
  "damageText": {
    // false - disable
    "visible": true,
    // Axis field coordinates
    "x": 0,
    "y": -67,
    // Opacity (dynamic transparency allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "alpha": 100,
    // Color (dynamic colors allowed, see readme-en.txt).
    "color": null,
    "font": {
      "name": "$FieldFont",           // Font name
      "size": 18,                     // Font size
      "align": "center",              // Text alignment (left, center, right)
      "bold": false,                  // True - bold
      "italic": false                 // True - italic
    },
    "shadow": {
      "alpha": 100,                   // Opacity
      "color": "0x000000",
      "angle": 45,                    // Offset angle
      "distance": 0,                  // Offset distance
      "size": 6,
      "strength": 200                 // Intensity
    },
    // Rising speed of displayed damage (float up speed).
    "speed": 2,
    // Maximimum distance of target for which damage rises.
    "maxRange": 40,
    // Text for normal damage (see description of macros in the readme-en.txt).
    "damageMessage": "{{dmg}}",
    // Text for ammo rack explosion (see description of macros in the readme-en.txt).
    "blowupMessage": "{{l10n:blownUp}}"
  },
```





*visible *ist der an/aus Schalter und *x *und *y *wieder die Startposition (mittig des Textes/des Schadens). *alpha* und *color*... ne  und mit *font *kontrolliert man noch die Schriftart. $FieldFont ist einfach die von WoT verwendete Schriftart. *align *ist   die Textausrichtung - center bedeuted eben zentriert (daher ist x und y   auch mittig - ändert man das align, ändert sich auch das Verhalten mit   der Positionierung). *bold *und *italic *sind Regler für *fette* oder _kursive_ Schrift. *schadow *das Übliche. *speed *gibt die Geschwindigkeit an, mit der der Text nach oben huscht und *maxRange *wie weit nach oben. Bei *damageMessage *wird   angegeben, was denn überhaupt dort durch die Gegend huscht - hier wird   sinnigerweise das {{dmg}}-Makro genutzt. Was man weiter nutzen kann,   entnimmt man wie üblich der readme-en.txt (siehe am Ende dieses Abschnitts). Bspw. könnte man einen weiteren Block damageTextAlt erstellen (den hier kopieren, einfügen und umbenennen), der dann hier statt "{{dmg}}" "{{dmg-ratio}}\u0025" nutzt. Damit würde angezeigt werden, wieviel Prozent des Lebens der Treffer abgezogen hat und das \u0025 stellt einen Code (Unicode Character 'PERCENT SIGN' (U+0025)) für das %-Zeichen dar. Die *blowupMessage *lässt   einen die Textausgabe für einen Ammorack-Hit (Munitionslager)  anpassen (normalerweise "BlowUp").  Hier sind der Fantasie natürlich keine Grenzen gesetzt ^^
Weiter geths mit dem eigentlichen Part. Ich habe hier nur einmal den *ally*-Block herausgegriffen, da sich der enemy-Block vom Grundaufbau nicht unterscheidet:




Spoiler





```
"ally": {
    // Type of vehicle icon (HT/MT/LT/TD/Arty).
    "vehicleIcon": {
      // false - disable
      "visible": true,
      // true - show speaker even if visible=false
      "showSpeaker": false,
      // Axis field coordinates
      "x": 0,
      "y": -16,
      // Opacity.
      "alpha": 100,
      // Color (currently not in use).
      "color": null,
      // Maximum scale (default is 100).
      "maxScale": 100,
      // Offset along the X axis (?)
      "scaleX": 0,
      // Offset along the Y axis (?)
      "scaleY": 16,
      "shadow": {
        "alpha": 100,                   // Opacity
        "color": "0x000000",
        "angle": 45,                    // Offset angle
        "distance": 0,                  // Offset distance
        "size": 6,
        "strength": 200                 // Intensity
      }
    },
    "healthBar": {
      "visible": true,
      "x": -41,
      "y": -33,
      "alpha": 100,
      "color": null,
      "lcolor": null,
      "width": 80,
      "height": 12,
      "border": {
        "alpha": 30,
        "color": "0x000000",
        "size": 1
      },
      "fill": {
        "alpha": 30
      },
      "damage": {
        "alpha": 80,
        "color": null,
        "fade": 1
      }
    },
    // Floating damage values for ally, player, squadman.
    "damageText": {
      "$ref": { "path":"damageText" }
    },
    "damageTextPlayer": {
      "$ref": { "path":"damageText" }
    },
    "damageTextSquadman": {
      "$ref": { "path":"damageText" }
    },
    // Vehicle contour icon.
    "contourIcon": {
      // false - disable
      "visible": false,
      // Axis field coordinates.
      "x": 6,
      "y": -65,
      // Opacity (dynamic transparency allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "alpha": 100,
      // Color (dynamic colors allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "color": null,
      // Color intensity from 0 to 100. The default is 0 (off).
      "amount": 0
    },
    // Player or clan icon.
    "clanIcon": {
      "visible": false,  // false - disable
      "x": 0,            // Position on the X axis
      "y": -67,          // Position on the Y axis
      "w": 16,           // Width
      "h": 16,           // Height
      // Opacity (dynamic transparency allowed, see readme-en.txt).
      "alpha": 100
    },
    // Vehicle tier.
    "levelIcon": {
      "visible": false,  // false - disable
      "x": 0,            // Position on the X axis
      "y": -21,          // Position on the Y axis
      "alpha": 100       // Opacity
    },
    // Markers "Help!" and "Attack!".
    "actionMarker": {
      "visible": true,   // false - disable
      "x": 0,            // Position on the X axis
      "y": -67,          // Position on the Y axis
      "alpha": 100       // Opacity
    },
    // Block of text fields.
    "textFields": [
      // Text field with the name of the tank.
      {
        "name": "Tank name",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 0,
        "y": -36,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font": {
          "name": "$FieldFont",
          "size": 13,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": false,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": {
          "alpha": 100,
          "color": "0x000000",
          "angle": 45,
          "distance": 0,
          "size": 6,
          "strength": 200
        },
        "format": "{{vehicle}}{{turret}}"
      },
      // Text field with the remaining / maximum health.
      {
        "name": "Tank HP",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 0,
        "y": -20,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": "0xFCFCFC",
        "font": {
          "name": "$FieldFont",
          "size": 11,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": {
          "alpha": 100,
          "color": "0x000000",
          "angle": 45,
          "distance": 0,
          "size": 4,
          "strength": 100
        },
        "format": "{{hp}} / {{hp-max}}"
      }
    ]
  }
```





 *vehicleIcon *stellt eben das Icon für den Fahrzeugtyp dar. Ist es eine Arty oder ein Heavy usw. Mit *visible *kann man die Anzeige des Icon aus- oder einschalten, *showSpeaker *könnte für VoIP sein - kenn ich selber jetzt garnicht - und *x *und *y *sind  wieder für die Ausrichtung zuständig. Ausgegangen wird von der Mitte  des Markers, will man das Teil also etwas höher setzen, müsste man x  verringern -> negative Werte. Das selbe für y wenn man es zum  Beispiel links neben den Lebensbalken setzen möchte. *alpha *ist wieder die Transparenz, *color *bisher ohne Nutzen. Mit *maxScale* kann man beeinflussen, wie groß das Icon wird (weiter entfernte Panzer haben ein kleineres Symbol). *scaleX *und *scaleY *lassen  einen noch beeinflussen, in welche Richtung diese Skalierung gehen soll  - beides genullt bewirkt aber leider nicht, das es garnicht skaliert,  dann wirds nur von der mitte heraus skaliert. Der obligatorische  Schatten darf mit *shadow *natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
 Die *healthBar *ist  natürlich der Lebensbalken. Hier wird etwas genauer als im WoT-Original  angezeigt, welcher Schaden verursacht wurde. So werden zwei  aufeinanderfolgende Schüsse auch als eben das angezeigt, und nicht etwa wie im Originalen zusammengefasst. Auch hier kann man wieder mit *visible *das Element an- und ausschalten und mit *x *und *y *positionieren. *alpha *kennen wir mittlerweile und von den beiden *(l)color *Werten würde ich Abstand nehmen - das sieht total grottig aus, wenn man hier Werte einsetzt >< *width *und *height *lassen einen noch die Breite und Höhe in Pixeln angeben und *border *ist für den Rahmen des Lebensbalkens zuständig. Mit *fill *kann man die Transparenz der Restlebens-Anzeige bestimmen - die füllt ja nicht immer den ganzen Lebensbalken aus und mit *damage *die Schadens-Malus-Anzeige konfigurieren - die Anzeige im Lebensbalken, wieviel Schaden abgezogen wird. *alpha *bestimmt mal wieder die Transparenz, *color *ist die Farbe und *fade *bestimmt  die Zeit in Sekunden, wie lange das Spektakel im Balken sichtbar  bleiben soll. Je größer der Wert hier, desto länger sieht man den  angerichteten Schaden als Balken-Abschnitt.
 Mit *damageText*, *damageTextPlayer *und *damageTextSquadman *kann man die nach oben gleitenden Schadens-Zahlen beeinflussen. Hier wird jeweils auf den selben Abschnitt "verlinkt" (per Referenz an den Anfang des Config-Files), auf welchen ich eingangs zu sprechen kam. Wer Lust dazu hat, kann hier für alle drei damageText-Optionen eigene Blöcke entwerfen und diese so individualisieren.
 Mit *contourIcon *kann  man ggf. nochmals direkt auf dem Schlachtfeld über dem Panzer das  Contour-Icon (was in den Teamlisten links und rechts auch zu sehen ist)  ausgeben lassen. Das meiste sollte mittlerweile selbsterklärend sein und mit  *amount* kann man angeben, wieviel Prozent (0-100 als Wert) der Originalfarbe erhalten bleiben soll. Bei 0 wird das ContourIcon dann szs. monochrom (einfarbig) dargestellt, bei 100 voll eingefärbt (normales aussehen).
 Für *clanIcon**  (wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, kann man hiermit das Icon/Bildchen  des Clans mit anzeigen lassen, dazu wird der clanicons-Ordner  benötigt - erhältlich im monatlichen Update über den Download-Mirror-Link gaaaanz oben), *levelIcon *(die Tierstufe -> IV oder IX oder oder) und *actionMarker *(Hilferufe, Reload...) gilt das Gleiche wie bei den contourIcons. *w* und *h* (bei clanIcon) steht für die Breite und Höhe des Icons.
 *textFields** ist ein Array und lässt  einen beliebig viele und verschiedenste Text-Felder anlegen und positionieren. Für ein  neues Text-Feld einfach einen weiteren Block mittels {} anlegen  (innerhalb der eckigen [] Array-Klammern) - das Komma vorm ehemals letzten  Block nicht vergessen! Am besten einfach einen vorhandenen Block  kopieren und anpassen. Das Meiste sollte eigentlich bekannt sein. Für die Textformatierung (global für dieses textField) kann man sich im *font*-Abschnitt austoben. Als *name *bspw. "Arial" genommen und man hat diese Schriftart ausgewählt. Auch die Farbe kann hier geändert werden. Der  eigentliche Text wird in *format *angegeben und kann auch hier (lokal) nochmal formatiert werden - dazu braucht man dann aber den font-Tag aus HTML Will man also nun im rosa gefärbten Arial-Text *urgs* ^^ grüne Verdana-Schrift platzieren, so könnte man zum Bsp. folgendes Konstrukt mit font-Tag nutzen: "Hallo <font face='Verdana' color='green'>Bsp-Schrift</font> Welt". Würde dann in etwa sowas bei rauskommen: Hallo Bsp-Schrift Welt  . Alles ausserhalb des font-Tags wird durch font formatiert und alles innerhalb eben durch den font-Tag. Mit {{c:rating}} als color-Wert (<font color='{{c:rating}}'>) könnte man beispielsweise den  Namen  nach der Efficiency einfärben. Für markersAliveNormal.ally stehen hier nur die beiden Makros {{vehicle}}{{turret}} drin - es  wird also am Ende sowas wie IS-2* dastehen. Wenn man den  Turret-Marker weiter oben verändert, ändert sich hier dann  eben auch die Ausgabe. Ich hatte bei mir ja statt des "*" nen " +"  gemacht, damit ein Leerzeichen noch hinter dem Namen steht. ich hätte es  auch bei "+" belassen können und hier bei format einfach zwischen die  beiden Makros ein Leerzeichen hauen können ^^ viele Wege führen nach  Rom. Hier nochmal der   readme-en.txt-Ausschnitt:



Spoiler





```
In tank markers:
      {{nick}}        - player nickname with clan name
      {{name}}        - player nickname without clan name
      {{clan}}        - clan name with brackets (empty if no clan)
      {{clannb}}      - clan name without brackets
      {{squad}}       - value '1' for own squad, empty for others
      {{vehicle}}     - vehicle name
      {{vehiclename}} - internal vehicle name (usa-M24_Chaffee)
      {{vtype}}       - vehicle type
      {{level}}       - vehicle level (Arabic numerals)
      {{rlevel}}      - vehicle level (Roman numerals)
      {{turret}}      - stock turret marker:
                          "*" symbol - stock turret, cannot mount top gun
                          "'" symbol - stock turret, top gun is possible
                          empty - top turret
      {{hp}}          - current health points
      {{hp-ratio}}    - current health ratio (without '%' sign)
      {{hp-max}}      - maximum health points
      {{dmg}}         - damage health points
      {{dmg-ratio}}   - damage health ratio (without '%' sign)
      {{dmg-kind}}    - damage kind (attack, fire, ramming, ...)
      {{c:hp}}        - color depended from current health points (only in vehicle markers)
      {{c:hp-ratio}}  - color depended from current health ratio (only in vehicle markers)
      {{c:dmg}}       - color depended from damage source
      {{c:dmg-kind}}  - color depended from damage kind
      {{c:vtype}}     - color depended from vehicle type
      {{c:system}}    - system color (disable override color)
      {{a:hp}}        - transparency depended from current health points (only in vehicle markers)
      {{a:hp-ratio}}  - transparency depended from current health ratio (only in vehicle markers)
      {{l10n:blownUp}}  - localizated text "Blown-up!", only in "blowupMessage"
      [B]+ statistics macros (see below)[/B]

      ...

        Statistics macros ('rating/showPlayersStatistics' must be anabled):
      {{avglvl}}      - average level (tier) of tanks
      {{eff}}         - player efficiency: http://wot-news.com/index.php/stat/calc/en/
      {{eff:4}}       - player efficiency aligned from left to 4 chars
      {{teff}}, {{e}} - player per-vehicle efficiency: http://www.koreanrandom.com/forum/topic/1643-
      {{wn}}          - WN6 rating: http://www.koreanrandom.com/forum/topic/2575-
      {{xeff}}        - XVM Scale for efficiency (values 00-99, XX for Tops)
      {{xwn}}         - XVM Scale for WN6 (values 00-99, XX for Tops)
      {{rating}}      - GWR (Global Win Ratio)
      {{rating:3}}    - GWR aligned from left to 3 chars
      {{battles}}     - total battles count
      {{wins}}        - total wins count
      {{kb}}          - number of kilo-battles (total battles count divided by 1000).
      {{kb:3}}        - number of kilo-battles aligned from left to 3 chars
      {{t-rating}}    - vehicle win ratio
      {{t-rating:3}}  - vehicle win ratio aligned from left to 3 chars
      {{t-battles}}   - total battles count for current vehicle
      {{t-battles:4}} - number of battles for current vehicle aligned from left to 4 chars
      {{t-wins}}      - total wins count for current vehicle
      {{t-kb}}        - number of kilo-battles for current vehicle
      {{t-kb-0}}      - number of kilo-battles for current vehicle with leading zero
      {{t-kb:4}}      - number of kilo-battles for current vehicle aligned from left to 4 chars
      {{t-hb}}        - number of hecto-battles for current vehicle (hecto = 100)
      {{t-hb:3}}      - number of hecto-battles for current vehicle aligned from left to 3 chars
      {{tdb}}, {{tdb:4}} - average damage for current tank - damage/battles
      {{tdv}} - average damage efficiency for tank - damage/(battles*maxHP)
      {{tfb}} - average frags per battle for current tank
      {{tsb}} - average number of spotted enemies per battle for current tank
      {{c:tdb}}, {{c:tdv}}, {{c:tfb}}, {{c:tsb}} - dynamic colors for this macros
      {{c:eff}}       - color depended from player efficiency
      {{c:e}}         - color depended from player per-vehicle efficiency
      {{c:wn}}        - color depended from WN6 rating
      {{c:xeff}}      - color depended from XVM Scale for efficiency
      {{c:xwn}}       - color depended from XVM Scale for WN6
      {{c:rating}}    - color depended from GWR
      {{c:kb}}        - color depended from kilo-battles
      {{c:avglvl}}    - color depended from average level of tanks
      {{c:t-rating}}  - color depended from current vehicle win ratio
      {{c:t-battles}} - color depended from current vehicle battles
      Any color macro you can change to transparency macro ({{a: tdb}}).
```







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
top​ 

*colors.xc*Dieser Komplex befasst sich mit der Konfiguration all unserer verfügbaren Farb-Makros: {{c:...}}. Da er auch ein wenig größer ist, werde ich ihn nicht  komplett verewigen. Hier kann man jedenfalls alle möglichen Farben  (nochmals der dezente Hinweis auf Seiten wie bspw. Hex-Farbcode-Tabelle  ) ändern und den eigenen Vorlieben anpassen. So habe ich zum Beispiel  fürs Hitlog die Fahrzeug-Klassen-Farben an Pogs Countour-Mod angepasst.  Oder diese "WoW Configs", wo die Ratings nicht von Rot über Orange/Gelb  zu Grün gehen, sondern die "epischen" Leute eben Lila sind usw. Nun gut,  im ersten Part werden ein paar Grundlegende Farben definiert. Der Block heisst dementsprechend "def":


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Color settings.
 */
{
  // Color values for substitutions.
  "def": {
    "al": "0x96FF00", // ally
    "sq": "0xFFB964", // squadman
    "tk": "0x00EAFF", // teamKiller
    "en": "0xF50800", // enemy
    "pl": "0xFFDD33", // player
    // Dynamic color by various statistical parameters.
    "colorRating": {
      "very_bad":     "0xFE0E00",   // very bad
      "bad":          "0xFE7903",   // bad
      "normal":       "0xF8F400",   // normal
      "good":         "0x60FF00",   // good
      "very_good":    "0x02C9B3",   // very good
      "unique":       "0xD042F3"    // unique
    },
    // Dynamic color by remaining health points.
    "colorHP": {
      "very_low":         "0xFF0000",   // very low
      "low":              "0xDD4444",   // low
      "average":          "0xFFCC22",   // average
      "above_average":    "0xFCFCFC"    // above-average
    }
  },
```



Dieser Bereich ist szs völlig frei definierbar. Man kann fröhlich Zeugs hinzufügen oder umbennen (wenn man lieber "ally" statt "al" haben möchte - ausdruckskräftige Variablen-Namen ^^). Beim Umbenennen ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten! Werden diese Parameter im folgenden Code referenziert, dann müssen hier auch alle Referenzen angepasst werden (aus ${"def.al"} müsste dann dementsprechend ${"def.ally"} werden - überall). Man sollte es sich also gut überlegen, ob man sich das antun will (bzw bei selbst erstellten Parametern/Variablen vorher überlegen, wie man diese benennen mag). Vorteil des Ganzen habe ich ja schon öfters aufgegriffen (Kapselungs-Gefasel). Ein und die selben Farbwerte werden gerade hier öfters aufgegriffen (WN- oder EFF-Ratings werden in selben Farben dargestellt, genauso die Siegchancen usw) und können so allesamt mit einem Streich angepasst werden. Zusätzlicher Vorteil (sofern man die mitgebrachten Parameter wie "al" nicht umbenannt hat): Werden weitere "Ratings" und dergleichen hinzugefügt, nehmen die gleich ohne jegliche Zusatzkonfiguration die selbst getüdelten Werte an. Zum Bsp. kam erst kürzlich das Durchschnitts-Tier mit dem {{avglvl}}-Makro neu dazu. Da hier dann auch wieder die selben Parameter referenziert werden, wie bei vergleichbaren Makros (${"def.colorRating.normal"} meinetwegen), übernehmen die neuen Elemente gleich die alten Einstellungen.

Nun gehts quasi richtig los. Im folgenden Abschnitt kann man die "Grundfarben" einstellen:


Spoiler





```
"colors": {
    // System colors.
    "system": {
      // Format: object_state
      // Object:      ally, squadman, teamKiller, enemy
      // State:       alive, dead, blowedup
      "ally_alive":          ${"def.al"},
      "ally_dead":           "0x009900",
      "ally_blowedup":       "0x007700",
      "squadman_alive":      ${"def.sq"},
      "squadman_dead":       "0xCA7000",
      "squadman_blowedup":   "0xA45A00",
      "teamKiller_alive":    ${"def.tk"},
      "teamKiller_dead":     "0x097783",
      "teamKiller_blowedup": "0x096A75",
      "enemy_alive":         ${"def.en"},
      "enemy_dead":          "0x840500",
      "enemy_blowedup":      "0x5A0401"
    },
```



Die Parameter werden aus ally (Eigene), enemy (Gegner), squad (Zug) und Teamkiller (Schlumpf   ) für die erste Position und alive und dead sowie blowedup (also  Munilager-Tod) für die zweite Position kombiniert (<Posi1>_<Posi2>). Die Farbe für einen toten Feind gibt man also mit enemy_dead an. Ist man sadistisch veranlagt, kann man das eigene Team also auch rosa färben, wenn man mag xD Ja, hier werden - wie man sieht - erste zaghafte Verweise auf Farben aus dem "def"-Block genutzt.

*dmg_kind* (nicht Kind... englisch für Art ^^ nein nein nein, nicht Art(englisch) wie Kunst(dt), ihr macht mich fertig...) und *vtype *sind vorsätzlich für das Hitlog von Bedeutung, eventuell aber auch anderso noch nutzbar. dmg_kind lässt einen das {{c:dmg_kind}}-Makro anpassen, welches eben jenen hier gesetzten Farbwert zurückliefert (je nach Schadens-Art (wobei Schadens-Kunst auch gut klingt  ) eben) und vtype liefert Werte für das {{c:vtype}}-Makro. Je nach Panzer-Typ, wird der entsprechende Farbwert zurückgegeben. Für Premium-Panzer kann man auch nochmal eine  extra Farbe angeben und mit *usePremiumColor *festlegen, ob das genutzt werden soll oder ob die auch nach der Klasse gefärbt werden sollen. Hier hab ich zum Bsp. die Farben an "meinen" (also meinen favorisierten) Contour-Mod angepasst. Ein T-28 (Medium) als Beispiel wäre dann im Hitlog in nem hellen Ocker/Beige-Ton  eingefärbt.  Mich hat das tierisch genervt, da beim Contour-Mod  Mediums grün  gefärbt sind und ich so daran gewöhnt war, dass ich das  nicht intuitiv  lesen konnte - also hab ich hier die Mediums eben grün gefärbt ^^ (und dem  Rest selbstverständlich dann auch  noch die jeweiligen Farben verpasst).

Den nächsten Teil find ich sehr interessant:


Spoiler





```
// Color settings for damage.
    "damage": {
      // Format: src_dst_type.
      // Src:  ally, squadman, enemy, unknown, player.
      // Dst:  ally, squadman, allytk, enemytk, enemy.
      // Type: hit, kill, blowup.
      "ally_ally_hit":        ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_ally_kill":        ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_ally_blowup":    ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_squadman_hit":    ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_squadman_kill":    ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_squadman_blowup":    ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_enemy_hit":        ${"def.en"},
      "ally_enemy_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "ally_enemy_blowup":    ${"def.en"},
      "ally_allytk_hit":    ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_allytk_kill":    ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_allytk_blowup":    ${"def.tk"},
      "ally_enemytk_hit":    ${"def.en"},
      "ally_enemytk_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "ally_enemytk_blowup":    ${"def.en"},
      "squadman_ally_hit":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_ally_kill":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_ally_blowup":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_squadman_hit":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_squadman_kill":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_squadman_blowup":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_enemy_hit":    ${"def.en"},
      "squadman_enemy_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "squadman_enemy_blowup":    ${"def.en"},
      "squadman_allytk_hit":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_allytk_kill":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_allytk_blowup":    ${"def.tk"},
      "squadman_enemytk_hit":    ${"def.en"},
      "squadman_enemytk_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "squadman_enemytk_blowup":${"def.en"},
      "enemy_ally_hit":        ${"def.al"},
      "enemy_ally_kill":    ${"def.al"},
      "enemy_ally_blowup":    ${"def.al"},
      "enemy_squadman_hit":    ${"def.sq"},
      "enemy_squadman_kill":    ${"def.sq"},
      "enemy_squadman_blowup":    ${"def.sq"},
      "enemy_enemy_hit":    ${"def.en"},
      "enemy_enemy_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "enemy_enemy_blowup":    ${"def.en"},
      "enemy_allytk_hit":    ${"def.al"},
      "enemy_allytk_kill":    ${"def.al"},
      "enemy_allytk_blowup":    ${"def.al"},
      "enemy_enemytk_hit":    ${"def.en"},
      "enemy_enemytk_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "enemy_enemytk_blowup":    ${"def.en"},
      "unknown_ally_hit":    ${"def.al"},
      "unknown_ally_kill":    ${"def.al"},
      "unknown_ally_blowup":    ${"def.al"},
      "unknown_squadman_hit":    ${"def.sq"},
      "unknown_squadman_kill":    ${"def.sq"},
      "unknown_squadman_blowup":${"def.sq"},
      "unknown_enemy_hit":    ${"def.en"},
      "unknown_enemy_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "unknown_enemy_blowup":    ${"def.en"},
      "unknown_allytk_hit":    ${"def.al"},
      "unknown_allytk_kill":    ${"def.al"},
      "unknown_allytk_blowup":    ${"def.al"},
      "unknown_enemytk_hit":    ${"def.en"},
      "unknown_enemytk_kill":    ${"def.en"},
      "unknown_enemytk_blowup":    ${"def.en"},
      "player_ally_hit":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_ally_kill":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_ally_blowup":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_squadman_hit":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_squadman_kill":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_squadman_blowup":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_enemy_hit":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_enemy_kill":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_enemy_blowup":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_allytk_hit":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_allytk_kill":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_allytk_blowup":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_enemytk_hit":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_enemytk_kill":    ${"def.pl"},
      "player_enemytk_blowup":    ${"def.pl"}
    },
```



Hier kann man Farben für den Schaden, der über den Markern aufsteigt angeben. Zum Beispiel kann man *squadman_enemy_hit* so einfärben, dass man gleich sieht, wenn einer aus dem eigenen Zug Schaden gemacht hat. Kann man schön fokusieren usw  Genereller Namens-Aufbau ist wer_wen_was. Bei _wen_ gibt es scheinbar auch die Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit für Normalos und Teamkiller.

Die nächsten vielen Blöcke sind immer nach dem selben Muster aufgebaut - ein Array voll mit Werten und Farben in dieser Form:


> { "value": 17,  "color": <Farbwert> }
> // wobei <Farbwert> entweder als Hex-Zahl ("0xFE0E00") oder als Referenz (${"def...."}) genutzt wird


Der Wert (*value*) stellt quasi immer ein Maximum dar und die Farbe des Wertes (*color*)  gilt immer für den Bereich des letzten Wertes (oder 0, falls es der  Erste ist) bis zu diesem (neuen maximal) Wert. Man muss also aufpassen,  dass die Werte aufsteigend sind. Meistens steht in den Kommentaren ja  aber auch nochmal genaueres dazu. Wenn ihr neue Werte hinzufügt, denkt  an die Kommas! ^^


 *hp *beeinflusst die Farbe nach Lebenspunkten - find ich  selber etwas sinnfrei ^^ Wenn man von 2000 für Grün ausgeht, dann hätten  alle T1 Panzer usw ja selbst mit vollen HP schon tiefrote Werte  >< -> Makro {{c:hp}}
 *hp_ratio* ist hier der  (mMn) sinnvollere Wert -> geht nach den Prozenten der HP. also bei  1000/2000 hat man 50% bla blubb. Ich hab mir hier noch einen 75% Wert  eingefügt als Bsp. -> Makro {{c:hp-ratio}}
 *x* ist für  die Ranglisten-Position von XVM gut. Also gehört man zu den oberen 20%  oder eher zu den unteren 10? In Bezug auf Efficiency oder WN6 -> Makros {{c:xeff}} und  {{c:xwn}}
 *eff *ist die Efficiency-Wertung eines Spielers -> Makro {{c:eff}}
 Das *wn*-Makro ist nicht mehr und wurde durch wn6 und wn8 ersetzt und bezieht sich logischerweise auf das entsprechende WN-Rating -> Makros {{c:wn6}} und {{c:wn8}}
 *e *soll  glaube ich das selbe wie eff sein, nur aufs benutzte Panzerchen  bezogen, funktioniert aber nicht, da das kein global gespeicherter Wert ist. kA  wieso die das da mit aufgenommen haben -> Makro  {{c:e}}
 *rating *ist ein wohlgewählter Name  Damit wird die globale Siegrate in Prozent bezeichnet -> Makro {{c:rating}}
 *t-rating *hingegen  ist wie rating - nur wieder aufs Fahrzeug bezogen. Hier funktioniert  das ganze scheinbar, auch wenn die Werte wohl ned stimmen. Kumpel  meinte, er hat nur 30% irgendwas Siegrate mit dem Panzer und angezeigt  wurden knapp 50 oO -> Makro {{c:t-rating}} - seltsamerweise ist es nach Umbennung in t-rating (früher twr) nicht mehr in der readme, aber funktioniert noch ^^
 *kb *sind  die Kilo Battles - also 1000 gespielte Runden. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ergibt sich der wert aus round(Gefechte/1000) - also aufrunden ab x,5 -> Makro  {{c:kb}}
 *t_battles* wiederrum kb nur aufs Fahrzeug bezogen (ungetestet) -> Makro {{c:t-battles}}
*avglvl *gibt das Durchschnittstier des Spielers an. Ich _glaube_ es berechnet sich aus der Gefechtszahl aller Panzer und ihrer Stufen (Summe über alle Panzer[PanzerTier*PanzerGefechte]/GesamtGefechte) -> Makro {{c:avglvl}}
 *tdb* bezeichnet den Durchschnittsschaden (avg _*T*_ank-_*D*_amage per _*B*_attle) auf diesem Fahrzeug -> Makro {{c:tdb}}
*tdv* wiederrum dreht sich um durchschnittliche Schadens-Effiziens (loggisch, wa?  ) -> Makro {{c:tdv}}
*tfb *kümmert sich um die Durchschnitts-Kills (avg _*T*_ank-_*K*_ills per _*B*_attle) -> Makro {{c:tkb}}
und *tsb *schlussendlich behandelt die Werte fürs Durchschnitts-Spotting  (avg _*T*_ank-_*S*_pots per _*B*_attle) -> Makro {{c:tsb}}
 
top​

*alpha.xc*
Im Grunde genau das Gleiche wie bei den Farben, nur eben diesmal für dynamische Transparenz. Statt "c:" vorweg, nun ein "a:". Das Makro für hp_ratio wäre nun dementsprechend {{a:hp-ratio}} (man beachte, dass im Makro ein Bindestrich "-" und kein Unterstrich "_" verwendet wird). Seltsamerweise find ich in der readme-en.txt nur was über die ersten beiden 

Auch wie in colors.xc fällt das wn-Makro weg ({{a:wn}}) und wird durch die zwei neuen Makros {{a:wn6}} und {{a:wn8}} ersetzt.

top​

*texts.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Text substitutions.
 */
{
  "texts": {
    // Text for {{vtype}} macro.
    "vtype": {
      // Text for light tanks
      "LT":  "LT",
      // Text for medium tanks
      "MT":  "MT",
      // Text for heavy tanks
      "HT":  "HT",
      // Text for arty
      "SPG": "SPG",
      // Text for tank destroyers
      "TD":  "TD"
    }
  }
}
```



An und für sich nichts Wildes. Nutzt man das {{vtype}} (eventuell gilt es auch für das {{vehicle-type}} aus der minimap.xc) -Makro (verwendet in playersPanel.xc, battleLoading.xc, statisticForm.xc, markers...xc and hitlog.xc), wird je  nach Fahrzeug-Klasse/Typ der hier verewigte Text angezeigt. Falls man  also lieber Light als LT ließt... here we go.

top​

*iconset.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Icon sets. Path relative res_mods/xvm/res.
 */
{
  "iconset": {
    // Folder containing the icon set for Battle Loading Screen.
    "battleLoadingAlly": "contour/",
    "battleLoadingEnemy": "contour/",
    // Folder containing the icon set for Battle Statistics Form (pressing "Tab").
    "statisticFormAlly": "contour/",
    "statisticFormEnemy": "contour/",
    // Folder containing the icon set for the Players Panels.
    "playersPanelAlly":  "contour/",
    "playersPanelEnemy":  "contour/",
    // Folder containing the icon set for the Over-target markers.
    "vehicleMarkerAlly": "contour/",
    "vehicleMarkerEnemy": "contour/"
  }
}
```



Hier kann man für die verschiedenen Anzeige-Orte für Countour-Icons  verschiedene Pfade angeben - falls man Überall was anderes sehen möchte. NEW Das ganze ist dann noch getrennt für Verbündete oder Feinde.

top​

*vehicleNames.xc*Hier  kann man den verschiedenen Panzern im Spiel eigene kreative Namen  verleihen! Der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Den 5er TD der  franzosen ingame als Badewanne oder Damenschuh wiederfinden? Kein  Problem  Das allgemeine Schema ist auch sehr simpel:


Spoiler



"germany_Ltraktor": {"name": null, "short": null}


Zeurst kommt der WoT-System-Name gefolgt von seiner Ersetzungs-Variante in Form des *name*-Parameters. Mit *short* kann man noch eine kürzere Variante erstellen, welche man für die Minimap nutzen kann.  Will man den Standard-Namen, lässt man hier einfach das *null *stehen.

top​

*login.xc*

Spoiler





```
/**
 * Parameters for login screen
 */
{
  "login": {
    // Skip intro movie
    "skipIntro": true,
    // Auto enter to the game
    "autologin": false,
    // Auto confirm old replays playing
    "confirmOldReplays": true,
    // Ping servers
    "pingServers": {
      "$ref": { "file": "hangar.xc", "path": "hangar.pingServers" },
      // true - Show ping to the servers
      "enabled": false,
      // Axis field coordinates
      "x": 5,
      "y": 30
    }
  }
}
```



Hier lässt sich der Login-Screen konfigurieren. Dazu zählen mittlerweile auch ein paar Kompfort-Funktionen.


*skipIntro *lässt einen mit true das Intro-Video ausschalten und macht somit extra "Intro-Killer"-Mods überflüssig.
Mit *autologin *ist  der Name programm: Er verbindet sofort, ohne das man noch was klicken  muss. Eine Server-Wahl fällt dann allerdings auch flach und oftmals wird  aus Sicherheitsgründen ja vor sowas gewarnt.
mit *confirmOldReplays *kann man die Sicherheitsabfrage beim Abspielen von Replays aus älteren WoT-Versionen umgehen. Er nimmt dann automatisch an, dass das gehen soll. Kann aber natürlich zu Problemen führen (ab und an werden Panzer geändert (demnächst der KV-1S, oder Damals der alte KV oder oder) und wer weis, wie das Dingen da dann verträgt ^^).
Schlussendlich kann man im *pingServers*-Block  noch Einstellungen treffen, um die Pings zu allen Servern auszugeben.  Spielt man auf einem Server-Cluster, kann man nun anhand der Pings einen  Vorentsheid treffen, zu welchem Server des Clusters man sich besser  verbindet. Mit gesetztem autologin fällt das natürlich flach und er  connected zum letzt gewählten. Gut, der Hauptteil wurde ausgelagert in  die hangar.xc, was bleibt ist der übliche *enabled*-Schalter sowie eine Positionierungsmöglichkeit mittels *x* und *y*.
 
top​

*hangar.xc*


Spoiler





```
/**
 * Parameters for hangar
 */
{
  "hangar": {
    // true - Disable display of tutorial icon
    "hideTutorial": false,
    // true - Show XWN instead of XEFF in company windows
    "xwnInCompany": true,
    // true - Show mastery mark in tank carousel
    "masteryMarkInTankCarousel": true,
    // true - Show mastery mark in tech tree
    "masteryMarkInTechTree": true,
    // true - Hide price button in tech tree
    "hidePricesInTechTree": false,
    // true - Enable widgets
    "widgetsEnabled": false,
    // Ping servers
    "pingServers": {
      // true - Enable display of ping to the servers
      "enabled": false,
      // Update interval, in ms
      "updateInterval": 10000,
      // Axis field coordinates
      "x": 170,
      "y": 35,
      // Transparecy
      "alpha": 80,
      // Server to responce time text delimiter
      "delimiter": ": ",
      // Maximum number of column rows
      "maxRows": 4,
      // Gap between columns
      "columnGap": 10,
      // Text style
      "fontStyle": {
        // Font name
        "name": "$FieldFont",
        "size": 12,
        "bold": false,
        "italic": false,
        // Different colors depending on server responce time
        "color": {
          "great": "0xFFCC66",
          "good": "0xE5E4E1",
          "poor": "0x96948F",
          "bad": "0xD64D4D"
        }
      },
      // Threshold values defining responce quality
      "threshold": {
        // Below this value responce is great
        "great": 35,
        // Below this value responce is good
        "good": 60,
        // Below this value responce is poor
        "poor": 100
        // Values above define bad responce
      },
      "shadow": {
        "enabled": true,
        "color": "0x000000",
        "distance": 0,
        "angle": 0,
        "alpha": 70,
        "blur": 4,
        "strength": 2
      }
    }
  }
}
```



Hierin kann man nun diverse Einstellungen innerhalb der Garage  vornehmen. Der ehemals externe Teil der UserInfo wurde hier mit  eingegliedert.


Mit *hideTutorial *lässt sich der Button oben Links zum Starten des Tutorials ausblenden (true).
*xwnInCompany*  gibt an, ob im Kompaniefenster der XWN oder der XEFF Wert ausgegeben  werden soll. Beide stellen nicht den Wert an sich dar, sondern nur eine  Positionierung in Prozent aller Spieler - ist mit zweistelligen Zahlen  statt bis zu vierstelligen aber eben kompakter.
*masteryMarkInTankCarousel *lässt einen einstellen, ob das Überlegenheitsabzeichen (das Mastery Mark) im Hangar unten bei den Panzerbildchen mit angezeigt werden soll (*true*), oder eben nicht (*false*).
*masteryMarkInTechTree *ist quasi das selbe in grün, nur eben für die Bildchen im Forschungsbaum.
*showExtraDataInProfile* ist mittlerweile in die userInfo.xc gewandert.
*hidePricesInTechTree *soll das Knöppken im TechTree (Forschungsbaum zu Neudeutsch ^^) verschwinden lassen (*true*), welches einen Module direkt aus dem TechTree heraus kaufen lässt.
*widgetsEnabled *ist  wohl ein zukünftiges Element. Damit lassen sich kleine "Helferlein"  aktivieren. Als Beispiele wurde eine Garagen-Uhr benannt, man könnte  sich auch einen Crew-Switcher oder einen Taschenrechner vorstellen. Wer  weis, was da noch kommen mag...
*pingServers*: Hier haben wir eben von der login.xc drauf zugegriffen. Hier können wir alles Rund um die Pings einstellen. *enabled*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, *updateInterval *legt  fest, wie oft der Ping ermittelt werden soll (soll ja nich die ganze  Bandbreite nutzen und testen testen testen). Hier auf "alle 10 Sekunden"  gestellt. Mit *x *und *y *lässt sich das Ganze wieder Positionieren (in der login.xc haben wir das durch deren Angaben quasi überschrieben) und *alpha *sollte mittlerweile selbsterklärend sein. *delimiter *lässt einen ein Trennungszeichen bestimmen. Im Bsp unterstrichen: "EU1: 35". *maxRows *ist  für uns EU'ler eher unbedeutend, da unser Cluster gerademal aus zwei  Servern besteht. Jedenfalls kann man hier angeben, wieviele Server  untereinander aufgeführt werden sollen, ehe sie rechts daneben in einer  neuen Spalte fortgeführt werden (wie in einer Tabelle szs). Mit welchem  (Pixel-)Abstand diese Spalte angefügt werden soll, steht in *columnGap*. Wie die Schrift aussehen soll, legt man mittels *fontStyle *fest - die Elemente sollten bekannt sein. Einzig *color *unterscheidet sich zur üblichen Angabe: Hier kann man Farben für verschiedene "Qualitäten" angeben. Mittels *threshold *kann man für eben jene "Qualitäts-Klassen" die Abgrenzungen angeben: Von 0 bis *great *gilt der Ping als great und bekommt die entsprechende Farbgebung, von great bis *good *zählt er als good, von good bis *poor* dann eben als poor und alles darüber wird als *bad *gewertet. Die *shadow*s bilden den Abschluss - nichts Neues für uns.
Schlussendlich fand noch die *userInfo *(der  Wehrpass) ihren Weg hier hinein und kann konfiguriert werden. Dank neu  gestaltetem Wehrpass mit 8.8 ist hier wohl noch mit "etwas" Bewegung zu  rechnen, dennoch die bisher eingetragenen Elemente: *startPage *lässt  einen wählen, welche Ansicht im Wehrpass einen beim aufrufen  entgegenspringen soll. Viele nervt am neuen Wehrpass, dass sie nicht  mehr gleich die alte Gefechts-Panzer-Liste da sehen - das könnte man  hiermit wieder ändern. In eben jener Ansicht lies sich mittels XVM diese  ellenlange Liste (sie wird ja nicht kürzer, je länger man spielt)  Filtern (zum Bsp nur Fahrzeuge in der Garage anzeigen, oder  Nation/Stufe...). Ob diese Filterung möglich/aktiv ist, wird mittels *showFilters *geregelt. true und man kann fröhlich filtern. *filterFocused*...  es gab noch ein kleines Textfeld, in das man einen Panzernamen  eintippeln konnte (wenn ich mich recht erinner) - ist dieser Parameter  auf true gesetzt, so wird dieses Textfeld "gefokust" - es ist also  ausgewählt und wenn man etwas eintippt, wird das dort hineingeschrieben.  Hätte das Textfeld keinen Fokus, würden Texteingaben hier nichts  bringen und man müsste erst mit der Maus reinklicken (damit erteilt man  dem Dingen quasi händisch den Fokus). *inHangarFilterEnabled*...  puh. Noch ein Filter ^^ Ohne das jetzt testen zu können schwer zu sagen.  Ich würde fast vermuten, dass das sowas wie bei locastans  2rowedCaroussel ist, wo man zusätzliche Filtermöglichkeiten für die  Panzerchens unten hatte. Kann ich aber gerade nur vermuten. *defaultFilterValue*  lässt uns einen vordefinierten Filter-Text im Filter-Textfeld anzeigen  (also wonach man gern und häufig filtert). Welche Spalte zur Sortierung  (also die Standard-Sortierung, ehe man selbst eine Sortierungsart  auswählt) benutzt wird, kann man schlussendlich mittels *sortColumn *bestimmen (siehe Kommentar darüber).
 
top​

*userInfo.xc*


Spoiler





```
/**
 * UserInfo window.
 */
{
  "userInfo": {
    // Initial page (1, 2, 3, 4).
    "startPage": 1,
    // number of column for sorting by default. Sort order: >0 - default, <0 - reverse
    // 1 - Nation
    // 2 - Type
    // 3 - Level
    // 4 - Name
    // 5 - Fights
    // 6 - Wins
    // 7 - Average XP
    // 8 - Class mark
    "sortColumn": 5,
    // true - Show extra data in profile (experimental)
    "showExtraDataInProfile": false,
    // true - Enable filter tanks in hangar by default.
    "inHangarFilterEnabled": false,
    // true - Show filters on tanks.
    "showFilters": true,
    // true - Set the default focus to the filter text input
    "filterFocused": true,
    // TODO: description of the substitutions (+all, -premium, ...)
    // default value of the filter
    "defaultFilterValue": ""
  }
}
```



Diese Datei ist für den eigenen Wehrpass oder eben das Informationsfenster über andere Spieler zuständig. Hier können zusätzliche Statistiken eingeblendet werden usw usf.


*startPage *lässt  einen wählen, welche Ansicht im Wehrpass einen beim Aufrufen  entgegenspringen soll. Viele nervt am neuen Wehrpass, dass sie nicht  mehr gleich die alte Gefechts-Panzer-Liste da sehen - das könnte man  hiermit wieder ändern.
*showExtraDataInProfile *ist noch experimentell und soll wohl im Wehrpass zusätzliche statistische Werte anzeigen lassen.
Welche Spalte in eben jener Liste zur Sortierung  (also die Standard-Sortierung, ehe man selbst eine Sortierungsart  auswählt) benutzt wird, kann man mittels *sortColumn *bestimmen. Welche Zahl für welche Spalte steht, kann man dem Kommentar darüber entnehmen.
*inHangarFilterEnabled*...  puh. Noch ein Filter ^^ Ohne das jetzt testen zu können schwer zu sagen.  Ich würde fast vermuten, dass das sowas wie bei locastans  2rowedTankCaroussel ist, wo man zusätzliche Filtermöglichkeiten für die  Panzerchens unten hatte.
Für die Panzer-Listen-Ansicht lies sich mittels XVM diese  ellenlange Liste (sie wird ja nicht kürzer, je länger man spielt)  Filtern (zum Bsp nur Fahrzeuge in der Garage anzeigen, oder  Nation/Stufe...). Ob diese Filterung möglich/aktiv ist, wird mittels *showFilters *geregelt. true und man kann fröhlich filtern.
*filterFocused*...  es gab noch ein kleines Textfeld, in das man einen Panzernamen  eintippeln konnte (wenn ich mich recht erinner) - ist dieser Parameter  auf true gesetzt, so wird dieses Textfeld "gefokust" - es ist also  ausgewählt und wenn man etwas eintippt, wird das dort hineingeschrieben.  Hätte das Textfeld keinen Fokus, würden Texteingaben hier nichts  bringen und man müsste erst mit der Maus reinklicken (damit erteilt man  dem Dingen quasi händisch den Fokus). Kann ich aber gerade nur vermuten.
*defaultFilterValue*  lässt uns einen vordefinierten Filter-Text im Filter-Textfeld anzeigen  (also wonach man gern und häufig filtert).
 
top​

*elements.xc*



Spoiler





```
[SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=2][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=2][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][SIZE=2]/**
 * GUI elements settings (experts only)
 *
 * TODO: documentation
 * Do I need to describe:
 * 1. General principles (the root begins with _root)
 * 2. Commands ("@ log":% level%, "@ textFormat": {}, "% var%": "@ log")
 * 3. Mathematical expressions ("y": "HEIGHT / 2 + sin (_x)")
 * 4. Execution contexts:  *      { WIDTH:width, HEIGHT:height }, // globals
 *      obj,                            // current object
 *      _root,                          // _root
 *      Config.s_config,                // config
 *      Defines                         // global defines
 */
{
  "elements": [
    //${"snippet-1.xc"},
    //${"snippet-2.xc"}
  ]
}[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
```



Hier gibts nur den Block *elements *und der Inhalt ist auskommentiert - also bisher noch eine Baustelle *vermut*

top​

*Lokalisierung*
Im Ordner "res_mods\xvm\l10n" befinden sich weitere .xc Dateien, welche als Namen einen Ländercode tragen. Hierrüber lassen sich mittels Makros Übersetzungen abrufen. Je nach eingestelltem oder ermitteltem Land (und damit Ländercode) wird die jeweilige Datei (sofern vorhanden) geöffnet und das Makro greift hierraus nun auf seinen Block zu. Das Makro {{l10n:hpLeftTitle}} würde bei einem deutschen Client also de.xc aufrufen und sich selbst entsprechend dem Eintrag _"hpLeftTitle": "Verbleibende Trefferpunkte:"_ durch "Verbleibende Trefferpunkte:" ersetzen. In einem englischen Client würde dementsprechend en.xc aufgerufen werden und durch den dortigen Eintrag für hpLeftTitle ersetzt, welcher dann "Hitpoints left:" lautet. Man sieht: Ein Makro, verschiedenste Ausgaben.

Wenn ihr eine solche Datei anpasst, könnt ihr euch dann unter XVM_translator verewigen oder euren Namen dazuschreiben. Ist ja an und für sich Wurst, aber manche brauchen ja den Ruhm! ^^ Inwiefern sich so eine Datei selbst anpassen lässt (über die Werte-Änderung vorhandener Parameter hinaus, also selber Parameter anlegen -> "meinEintrag": "test", Zugriff über {{l10n:meinEintrag}} möglich?), habe ich noch nicht getestet.
Vorteil: Man könnte eventuell noch nicht übersetzte Stellen der Config mit übersetzen.
Nachteil: Anderen müsste man seiner Config die l10n-Dateien mitgeben, da sie ohne diese nur unvollständig funktioniert (wenn es nicht gar zu Fehlern käme). Sofern es die eigene Sprache betrifft sicher kein Problem, englisch wird auch noch gehen, aber danach wirds für die meisten schwer. Eine solche angepasste Lokalisierung wäre also nicht mehr wirklich multilingual bzw nur noch (sehr) eingeschränkt.

top​


----------



## FkAh (7. April 2013)

Klasse Tut! Hatte bisher gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du es online gestellt hast. 
Werd wohl mit ein paar Funktionen noch ein bisschen rumtüfteln, aber alles nachem Abi.


----------



## Deni (7. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Anleitung, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mit Sicherheit einsetzen!


----------



## AmplitudenKnut (8. April 2013)

Sehr nettes Tutorial, weiter so!

Allerdings hat sich in der Sektion Minimap ein Fehler eingeschlichen:
Statt "{{vehicle}}" sollte "{{vehicle-type}}" stehen.
Sonst siehts so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (8. April 2013)

- Das war natürlich nur ein Kunskniff, das soll so sein!
- Das war nur, um eure Aufmerksamkeit zu testen!
- Das war nur... ähm ^^

Ich versuchs mal zu ändern ^^ Wenn ihr eigene Configs habt, könnt ihr die ja in nem Posting vorstellen (vllt mit Bilderchen) und ich kann die Direktlinks dazu oben mit sammeln oder so?


----------



## Danger23 (13. April 2013)

Wirklich ein guter Workshop. Werd es mal austesten. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja doch noch mit dem XVM anfreunden


----------



## DarkMo (29. April 2013)

soa, hab mal "fix" die neuerungen reingetüdelt. hoff ich hab nix vergessen ^^

edit: falls wer mal möchte, hier meine komplette config im anhang. ist für xvm version 3.5.0


----------



## ElGeuso (3. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Tut. Ich werde trotzdem bei der Config bleiben die in dem XVM Paket dabei ist. Um mich da einzuarbeiten bin ich zu faul.


----------



## böhser onkel (6. Mai 2013)

Die funzt bei mir net


----------



## FkAh (15. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie bin ich grade zu doof für die Minimapconfig.

Ich will nur Fahrzeugnamen haben, also sowohl bei den Gegnern als auch bei den Verbündteten und nur wenn sie leben. Mehr will ich nicht. Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht. Kann mir das grade wer posten?


----------



## DarkMo (15. Mai 2013)

Du meinst sichtbar statt leben? weil tote werden garnich angezeigt ^^

und wenn mich ned alles täuscht musst du nur bei labels-units-format-lost das zeug löschen. also aus
"lost":  "<span class='mm_dot'>\u2022</span><span class='mm_l'><i>{{vehicle-type}}</i></span>",
"lost":  "",
machen.


----------



## FkAh (15. Mai 2013)

Also hatte das eben bei meiner Konfig soweit hinbekommen, dass er mir die Namen auf der Map anzeigt, ABER dann hattee ich aufeinmal auch Kreis, die Markierungen über den Panzern waren auf einmal auch verändert und dann stanbd oben unter der puntekstand anzeige noch mein team - gegenerisches Team.
Ich raff das nicht. 
Die Minimap war dann auch eufienmal kleiern als sonst. -.-

Wenn ich hier meine Config anhänge, kann das dann einer für mich ändern?


----------



## DarkMo (15. Mai 2013)

es kann sein, dass er dann die default config lädt. schau einfach mal beim ladescreen der runde unten zum tooltip, da haste nen kleinen debugmonitor szs (also nur im fehlerfalle). wenn man bspw nen , oder ; oder so vergisst oder sonstwelche fehler rein mehrt, dann geht die ganze config ned mehr.

kannst deine ruhig mal anhängen, aber heute wird das nix mehr. wohl erst morgen abend.


----------



## FkAh (16. Mai 2013)

Sodele hab die mal angehängt. 
Hoffe das klappt.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Mai 2013)

was is denn das für ne config xD da wird man ja blöde im kopf he. da is ja alles querbeet durcheinander gewürfelt und die formatierung zum gruseln *buha*

also du wolltest dass bei den fritzen, die wieder verschwunden sind, keine namen/texte dabei stehen. sollte ja an und für sich so funtzen. mal bei mir testen, ob er fehler anzeigt *test* ok, nen fehler gibts ned, aber der zeigt ja überhaupt nix an. nichmal bei den eigenen oder sichtbaren feinden. hää?


----------



## FkAh (16. Mai 2013)

Weiß nicht, hab mir das mal so zusammengewurschelt aus vorhandenen Mods, das ging nicht so richtig und dann hab ich es mit dem Tool auf der XVM-Seite gemacht.

Genau ich möchte den Panzernamen bei meinem Team und bei den Gegner, sofern die auf der Map aufgedeckt sind. Wenn die Gegner verschwunden sind soll da auch nichts mehr stehen, genauso bei toten Panzern. Der Rest soll so bleiben. Und, dass ich die Minimap noch größere machen kann, also zoomen.

Na weil das bei mir gestern nicht wollte, hab ich dir jetzt die "normale" von mri geschickt, wo jetzt das mit der Map noch hinzu soll.


----------



## FkAh (19. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt eben nochmal rumpriobiert bei mri und irgendwie klappt das hinten und vorne nicht. -.-

Vllt. setz ich meine Konfig einfach nochmal neu auf.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Mai 2013)

hab schon überlegt, ob du mir "einfach" mal sagst, was du alles drin haben möchtest ^^ weil mit dieser verwurschtelten config komm ich garnich klar


----------



## FkAh (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab drin:
Hitlog
Capanzeige
Stats

Mehr hab ich meine ich nicht. Der Rest müsste alles normal sein. 
Das Problem bei meiner Config ist ja dieser ganze Map murks, weil iwi kann ich das nicht richtig aktivieren, aber löschen geht auch nicht, weil dann iwi ich dann auch andere Spielerindikatoren habe... ganz merkwürdig. 

Bzw. kann ich ja einfach ne neue Konfig machen, die das Minimap zeugs hat, also nur aufgedeckte Fahrzeuge mit Bzeiechnung und Zoom. Die füge ich dann mit dem Onlinebearbeitungsdingens zusammen.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Mai 2013)

nimm dir doch einfach die default-config her und bastel da drin rum, was du brauchst. das anspruchsvollste is noch das OTM gerödel, weil das so extrem aufgefächert is. danach die farben und dann positionierung ^^ so mein empfinden.


----------



## FkAh (19. Mai 2013)

Denke ich werd damit bis zum Testserver warten. Wenn es da nicht so ist, wie ich es will, kann ich das Game einfahc zu machen und gut ist.  
Aufem richtigen Server verhaue ich mri dann u.U. das gesamte Interface.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Mai 2013)

das dolle is, man muss das game ned laufend neu starten. vieles geht sogar on the fly im gefecht (also nichmal gefechts-wechsel nötig).


----------



## FkAh (20. Mai 2013)

Naja aber on teh fly im Gefecht, bringt auch nicht sionderlich viel. Weil ich nen Gefecht nur verlasse, wenn ich tot bin und das passiert meistens eher zum Ende des Gefechts.
Aber schauen wa mal. So schwer kann das ja nicht sien mti der Minimap 


Kann ich denn eig. die Erklärungsteste aus der "leeren" Kofnig drin lassen?


----------



## DarkMo (20. Mai 2013)

äh na klar, das sind doch kommentare >< also kommentare erfüllen genau diese funktion: man kann irgendwas in den code schreiben, was nicht mit ausgewertet wird (geh ich ls programmierer hier von dingen aus, die anderen nix sagen? xD).

und ich hab zum testen immer mit diesem 2er weihnachtspremium "gezockt". gerade bei der positionierung von irgendwas will ich zum testen ned warten wie blöde ^^ da lässt sich ein gefecht auch mal verschmerzen.


----------



## FkAh (20. Mai 2013)

Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus. 

Ja, aber mein T18 hat 60% Winrate, das will ich nicht dadurch versauen. 
Aber mri ist grade eingefallen, dass ich ja die Tage nen Acc gemacht hatte um was mit Teamkill zu testen, da sind mri dei Stats wumpe.


----------



## MG42 (24. Mai 2013)

Könnte man per Config auch den zugefügten Schaden und beschädigten/zerstörten Module am eigenen Fahrzeug auflisten wie den ausgeteilten Schaden?


----------



## DarkMo (24. Mai 2013)

also bisher isses noch nich mit dabei. das waren im moment die dameg-panel mods, die das integriert haben. da haste dann unten links neben dem panzerbildchen mit modulen und crew (damage-panel eben) ne liste mit den erhaltenen schadenswerten.

wot.der-jero.de - wäre eine version mit timern für die modulreperatur und eben dem erlittenen schaden
[0.8.5] Damagepanel with angleindicator - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum - 2 alternativen: Eine puristische (kein HitLog, kein RepairTimer) und eine vergleichbare  (wenn nicht völlig gleiche) mit dem Zusatz eines Alarm Sounds bei Feuer.


----------



## b0s (25. Mai 2013)

Hab mir grad mal die Mühe gemacht meine Config neu zu bauen um sie in schöner Formatierung zu haben und dabei ein paar Dinge zu ändern und die neusten XVM Features zu nutzen.

Problem: Erscheint sie nicht zu benutzen oder sogar noch meine alte.

Das hatte ich schonmal, weiß aber nichtmehr wie ichs hinbekommen habe. Trotz ganz klar vom Default abweichender EInstellungen (insbesondere Hitlog) sieht mein Interface anders aus. Auch auf der Minimap werden keine Kreise gezeichnet und und und.

Grad ne Idee für mich?

Ich hatte grad eine: Dass ich was bei der Syntax falsch gemacht hab und irgendwo Zeichen vergessen. Habe dann folgendes am Anfang der Datei eingefügt
{
  "configVersion": "1.5.0", // Version of the config. Do not remove or change it unnecessarily.
  "editorVersion": "0.36",  // Version of the editor.

sowie ganz am Ende eine
}

Das hat es aber auch nicht behoben. Beim bauen der Config war ich sehr genau und vorsichtig, dass ich keine Zeichen vergesse oder falsch mitnehme. Gibts irgendne Möglichkeit das ganze noch zu prüfen?

Hab auch geguckt ob ich irgendwo /* offen gelassen hab - negativ.

Habe auch alle Hauptsektionen mit }, abgeschlossen.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2013)

hast du denn auch xvm stat und die xvm files /flash ordner) mit aktualisiert? das stats liefert gewisse daten (ein altes stats kann zum bsp nix von wn6 wissen, ergo fehlen diese daten usw usf) und die flash-files setzen diese visuell um. hat man alte, die nix von nem minimap-change wissen, dann kann das (trotz gelieferter daten von nem aktuellen stats als bsp) halt auch nicht umgesetzt werden. hoffe, du weist, was ich meine ^^ klingt irgendwie konfus.

falls alles aktuell is... hmmm. wenn du in deiner config irgendwelche fehler hast (vergessenes ; oder sowas), dann wird die default config geladen (also, als hättest du kein eigenes config file im ordner) und beim laden des matches unten beim tipp ne debug info angezeigt (anstelle des tipps). am besten gleich fraps mitlaufen lassen und schnell nen screen schießen, weil selbst mit lahmarschigem hdd load liest man nich so flink ^^ mit ssd wirds ganz und gar schlimm denk ich mal ^^


----------



## b0s (25. Mai 2013)

Habs gefunden!

Ich hatte im Hitlog (hab ich aus meiner alten Config übernommen....) in der letzten Zeile auch ein Komma am Ende, obwohl danach keine Werte mehr kamen...... 

Ich bin übrigens durch das XVM-stat Konsolenfenster darauf gekommen, da dort bei Fehlern die Stelle im Quellcode angegeben wird wo das Problem vorliegt.


Besten Dank trotzdem für die Mühe!


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2013)

aaaah siehste, das war mir noch neu  mal für die zukunft merken.


----------



## FkAh (28. Mai 2013)

Bin schon wieder zu doof.
Probierne grade auf dem Fake-Acc rum mit der Minimap. 
Also ich hab ständig so nen schwarzen Kreis drin, hab jetzt sogar die ganze circles Sektion gelöscht.
Ebenso wenig funktioniert das zoomen. 
Hilfe. 



Spoiler



// Minimap
  "minimap": {
    // Hint: minimap size can be changed by "o" and "l" keyboard buttons.
    // Fields can load images from disk by HTML:
    //   "format": { "ally": "<img src='img://../icons/bzz.png' width='8' height='8'>"}, ...
    //   While file is at WoT\res_mods\icons\bzz.png
    // On\off minimap mod switch as a whole.
    // Turned off by default.
    "enabled": true,
    "mapBackgroundImageAlpha": 100, // Map image transparency.
    "selfIconAlpha": 100,           // Self icon transparency. White pointing arrow.
    "cameraAlpha": 100,             // Camera transparency and its attached geometry. Green triangle.
    "iconScale": 1,                 // Vehicles icon size.
                                    // Does not affect attached geometry and textfields.
                                    // Floating point allowed: 0.7 1.4.
    "zoom": { // Map zoom by key pressing. Keys are defined at "keys" upper level section
      "pixelsBack": 160,  // Number of pixels to get back from maximum size
      "centered": true // Center zoomed minimap at display center
    },
    "labels": {                     // textfields. Basic HTML\CSS supported.
      "nickShrink": 5,              // Maximum nickname size for {{short-nick}} macro.
      "vehicleclassmacro": {        // {{vehicle-class}} macro substitutions by vehicle class.
        "light": "", // ♦
        "medium": "",
        "heavy": "",
        "td": "",    // ▼
        "spg": "■",  // Artillery
        "superh": "" // superHeavyTank extra class by gui_settings.xml
        // Special symbols website:
        //   Unicode Character 'BLACK SQUARE' (U+25A0)
        // Great symbolic font by Andrey_Hard for {{vehicle-class}}:
        //   [
      },
      "units": { // Textfields for tanks on minimap.
        "revealedEnabled":  true, // Textfields switch for revealed units.
        "lostEnemyEnabled": false, // Textfields switch for lost enemy units. Show last seen position.
        "format": { // Формат поля.
          "ally":  "<span class='mm_a'>{{vehicle-type}}</span>", // Ally
          "enemy": "<span class='mm_e'>{{vehicle-type}}</span>", // Enemy
          "squad": "<textformat leading='-1'><span class='mm_s'><i>{{short-nick}}</i>\n{{vehicle-type}}</span><textformat>", // Squadmates
          // Lost enemy units
          "lost":  "<span class='mm_dot'>\u2022</span><span class='mm_l'><i>{{vehicle-type}}</i></span>",
          // For your own marker or spectated subject.
          "oneself": ""
        },
        "css": { // CSS style.
          "ally":  ".mm_a{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#C8FFA6;}",
          "enemy": ".mm_e{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FCA9A4;}",
          "squad": ".mm_s{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FFC099;}",
          "lost":  ".mm_l{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FCA9A4;} .mm_dot{font-family:Arial; font-size:17px; color:#FCA9A4;}",
          "oneself": ".mm_o{font-family:$FieldFont; font-size:8px; color:#FFFFFF;}"
        },
        "shadow": { // Fields shadow.
          "ally": {
            "enabled": false,
            "color": "0x000000",
            "distance": 0,
            "angle": 0,
            "alpha": 80,
            "blur": 3,
            "strength": 4
          },
          "enemy": {
            "enabled": false,
            "color": "0x000000",
            "distance": 0,
            "angle": 0,
            "alpha": 80,
            "blur": 3,
            "strength": 4
          },
          "squad": {
            "enabled": false,
            "color": "0x000000",
            "distance": 0,
            "angle": 0,
            "alpha": 80,
            "blur": 3,
            "strength": 4
          },
          "lost": {
            "enabled": false,
            "color": "0x000000",
            "distance": 0,
            "angle": 0,
            "alpha": 80,
            "blur": 6,
            "strength": 4
          },
          "oneself": {
            "enabled": false,
            "color": "0x000000",
            "distance": 0,
            "angle": 0,
            "alpha": 80,
            "blur": 3,
            "strength": 4
          }
        },
        "offset": {
          "ally":  {"x": 3, "y": -1},   // Field offset ralative to current icon.
          "enemy": {"x": 3, "y": -1},   // Field offset ralative to current icon.
          "squad": {"x": 3, "y": -2},   // Field offset ralative to current icon.
          "lost":  {"x": -6, "y": -10}, // Field offset ralative to enemy last seen position.
          "oneself": {"x": 0, "y": 0}   // Field offset ralative to current icon.
        },
        "alpha" : { // Transparency
          "ally":  100,
          "enemy": 100,
          "squad": 100,
          "lost":  70,
          "oneself": 100
        }
      },
      "mapSize": { // Textfield for map side size. 1000m, 700m, 600m.
        // Works only with xvm-stat.exe if locale is not RU, EN or CH
        "enabled": true,
        "format": "<b>{{cellsize}}0 m</b>",
        "css": "font-size:10px; color:#FFCC66;",
        "alpha": 80,
        "offsetX": 0,
        "offsetY": 0,
        "shadow": {
          "enabled": true,
          "color": "0x000000",
          "distance": 0,
          "angle": 0,
          "alpha": 80,
          "blur": 2,
          "strength": 3
        },
        // Decrease sizes in case of map image weird shrinking while map resize.
        // Increase sizes in case of field being partially cut off.
        "width": 100,
        "height": 30
      }
    },
  },


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2013)

erstmal noch ne andre frage: hast du andere mods noch aktiv? ich hab bei mir als bsp meltys pro tractor mod (oder so) mit drin, da musste ich in dessen config erstmal alles minimap gedönse ausstellen, da das sonst reingepfuscht hatte. meine vermutung is halt, dass du irgend ne andre mod noch laufen hast, die ihren krams da reinpinselt ^^

zum zoom: es gibt doch noch das hotkeys-dingens weiter oben (default config layout), da muss enabled: true rein, das könnte eventudel auf false stehen. am besten nochma im startpost genauer nachlesen, irgendwas ging da zu enablen ^^


----------



## FkAh (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch nen "No Intro"-Mod und eben dieses Damage Indicator Teil, was letztes im Diskussionsthread rumflog.
Wenn ich mit meiner anderen XVM-Konfig spiele, hab ich so nen Kreis ja auch nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2013)

hmm, vllt macht er nen default kreis, wenn die sektion an sich fehlt. lösch mal nich die sektion circles, sondern nur deren inhalt und schau mal, was passiert.


----------



## FkAh (28. Mai 2013)

sodele hab das nochmal versucht. funktioniert jetzt von der minimap her.

allerdings wird die jetzt riesig, wenn ich Strg drücke und zoomen mit + bzw. = klappt immer noch nicht. -
Kann man irgendwie auf "c" oder so legen?`Weil Strg benutz ich doch gegelegtnlich mal.

Edit:
Übernehme jetzt Stück für Stück meine alte Config in die von dir gepostete. 

Edit2:
Das mti c hab ich jetzt honbekommen, ist Keycode 67. Mal gucken, ob das Parixstauglich ist.


----------



## b0s (28. Mai 2013)

Das hab ich bisher auch noch nicht besser hingekommen . 
Ich hätte den zoom gerne weniger brachial (fast der halbe bildschirm) und die zoom in und out tasten sind wirkungslos.

Wegen der taste: schau in die hotkey Sektion, da kannst du den keycode ändern


----------



## FkAh (28. Mai 2013)

Konfig Übertragung ist fertig. 
Hat alles funktioniert, nachher dann mal mit meinen richtigen Panzern testen. Der T14 ist jetzt nicht garde so doll. 

Allerdings nach wie vor zwei probleme:
1. Die Schrift, wenn gecappt wird, schaut anders aus, obwohl ich dieselben Werte übernommen habe.
2. Der Map-Zoom, funktioniert nicht, wie auch b0s schon gesagt hat. Halt nur so in übertrieben fett.

EDIT:
Die Panzersymbole beim gegern sind falschherum, wie ändere ich das?
gefunden


----------



## b0s (2. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die Funktionsweise des (XVM) Map zoom herausgefunden!

1. Die Tasten für den Minimap-Zoom (im englischen Layout - und = ) entsprechen auf der deutschen Tastatur dem ß und der Taste rechts daneben ´ - mit diesen Tasten lässt sich während des Matches die Größe der Minimap anpassen. Die eingestellte Größe bleibt außerdem nach dem Ende der Partie gespeichert.

Tipp an dieser Stelle von mir: unbedingt größer machen - Je nach Bildschirmgröße & -auflösung und Geschmack locker zwei, drei, vier Schritte größer machen: es erhöht die Übersicht über das Spielgeschehen enorm! (Insbesondere dann wenn man die Vehikelbeschriftung von XVM nutzt, da diese dann besser lesbar wird)


2. Die Größe der Map, wenn man die Taste zur Vergrößerung (/Zentrierung) benutzt orientiert sich an der (mit den oben genannten Tasten erreichbaren) möglichen Maximalgröße der "Minimap" (sie kann ganz schön riesig werden).
Der Eintrag "pixelsBack" bedeutet wieviele Pixel die Karte kleiner sein soll, als die maximale Größe (ich vermute dies bezieht sich auf die Kantenlänge).



Spoiler





```
// Minimap
  "minimap": {
[...]
    "zoom": { // Map zoom by key pressing. Keys are defined at "keys" upper level section
      "pixelsBack": 500,  // Number of pixels to get back from maximum size
      "centered": false // Center zoomed minimap at display center
    },
[...]
}
```




Ich habe diesen Wert nach etwas ausprobieren auf 500 Pixel gesetzt (1920x1080, 23"). Damit wird die Karte bei mir deutlich größer, ohne den gesamten Bildschirm zu verdecken.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Juni 2013)

ach ihr habt die tasten an sich ned gefunden? löl ^^ ich dachte die gehen einfach nich bei euch ^^ und wegen pixels back - aaaah ^^ xvm 4.0 wird eh nochmal ein größerer sprung  davor gruselts mich ein wenig xD


----------



## FkAh (2. Juni 2013)

So jetzt ist die Minimap unten perfekt groß und das zoomen per C ist überflüssig. 

Was soll denn mit 4.0 anders werden?


----------



## DarkMo (2. Juni 2013)

weis jetz garnich mehr alles. glaube sie haben irgendwie ne eigene ordner struktur angelegt und das config file endet jetzt mit .xc - hoffe es lässt sich immernoch ganz simpel mim texteditor öffnen ^^ is atm noch im beta status, vllt isses wieder mit dem patch dann als release version verfügbar. bis dahin faule ich glaube noch rum xD hab atm eh mehr als wenig zeit :/


----------



## Sturmhai (4. Juni 2013)

Ich als "XVM-Neuling" möchte gerne die Statistiken vor dem Spiel haben, alles andere soll erstmal so bleiben.
Was benötige ich alles hierfür?


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juni 2013)

die normalen xvm dateien (flash ordner) - wird gern auch als xvm light bezeichnet - dann xvm stats und die dokans library. an config stuff: an und für sich nur was beim battleloading ändern (das ist dann eben der ladebildschirm des gefechts, bevor du dich aufm feld stehen siehst und dem countdown zuschaust ^^). jetz weis ich aber nich, was da defaultmäßig sonst noch eingestellt is (tab-menu (statisticForm), teamleisten (playersPanel), otm (markers)). hier könnte es sein, dass du da noch was deaktivieren musst. Generel -Rating könnte _eventuell _auch noch intressant sein.


----------



## Sturmhai (14. Juni 2013)

Noch eine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit (evtl auch ohne xvm, mit anderen mods) sich nach dem Gefecht in der
Übersicht des Gefechtes anzeigen zu lassen, welche Module man bei den Gegnern zerstört hat?


----------



## FkAh (16. Juni 2013)

Die Infos bekommt man meien ich gar nicht vom Sever, insofern kann der das doch auch gar nicht anzeigen?
Oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch?


----------



## Sturmhai (16. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß nicht. In der Übersicht nach dem Gefecht (in der Garage) sieht man doch, wenn man bei Gegnern Module
zerstört hat, bzw. wie viele man zerstört hat. Kann man sich das auch im Klartext anzeigen lassen, also statt z.B.:

Module zerstört: 2

so:

Module zerstört: Motor, Kanone


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juni 2013)

Sturmhai schrieb:


> *bzw. wie vi[e]le man zertört hat.*


 das meinte doch wolker. selbst wot gibt nur vor, WIEVIEL aber nicht WAS zerstört wurde. eine mod kann nur gelieferte daten anzeigen (zum bsp andere aufbereitung von daten oder sichtbarmachung unsichtbarer (aber eben vorhandener) daten), alles andere müsste sie ja raten ^^ und ob das zweckdienlich is?


----------



## Sturmhai (17. Juni 2013)

Dann ist das ja geklärt. Danke für die Aufklärung. Ob es zweckdienlich wäre? Der Zweck wäre,
einfach nur meine Neugier zu befriedigen. Von daher: Ja. Während des Spiels wäre es mir
relativ egal, aber so nach dem Spiel, um zu sehen, was man kaputt gemacht hat...

Aber egal, ist ja technisch nicht machbar.

(Kam da nach einem Spiel drauf, als ich mit meinem KV-1S einen französischen Heavy T7 oder T8,
keine Ahnung mehr welchen genau, zweimal getroffen hatte und dabei 7 Module zerstört hatte...)


----------



## FkAh (17. Juni 2013)

Dann hat er aber wahrscheinlich gebrannt?


----------



## Sturmhai (17. Juni 2013)

Ist möglich und wahrscheinlich, ich weiß es aber nicht mehr.
Ich glaube nicht, das ich mit 2 Treffern genug DMG mache, um einen T7 oder T8 Heavy aus dem Spiel zu nehmen. 
Auch wenn es ein Franzose war...


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juni 2013)

naja, ob das intressant is oder nich brauchste mir nich sagen - sowas wünsch ich mir selbst seit einführung ^^ aber da muss wg selber erstmal dran tüfteln und die daten liefern


----------



## FkAh (19. Juni 2013)

XVM 4.0.0 und das stat Modul mit 1.5.0 sind jetzt draußen.

Die alte Konfig kann man einfach im Editor laden und dann im neuen Format abspeichern. Muss man dann in den entsprechenden Speicherort packen.


----------



## b0s (19. Juni 2013)

Während der Testphase des neuen XVMs hat auch meine alte Config noch funktioniert, scheint also legacy Support zu geben. Also keinen STress mit der neuen Config 

Kann der Editor die Config denn mittlerweile in einer schönen Formatierung ausgeben oder wirft der weiterhin alles unlesbar durcheinander?


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2013)

Wie formatieren? Ich steh da grad etwas aufm Schlauch ^^


----------



## b0s (19. Juni 2013)

Habs gerade getestet und er machts wie ich es gehofft habe.

Vorher war es so, dass eine Cnofig die man sich mit dem Editor gebastelt hat vollkommen unleserlich und durcheinandergeworfen geschrieben wurde. Die Maschine interessiert das natürlich nicht, die findet anhand der Syntax was sie sucht, aber als Mensch mal hier oder da ne kleine Änderung machen geht bei ner sauber strukturierten Config um Welten besser.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2013)

Danke, aber das meinte ich gar nicht ^^

Wie kann ich die XVMCONF-Datei so formatieren, dass mein WoT sie erkennt?


----------



## b0s (19. Juni 2013)

1. Es gibt weiterhin support für das alte Config Format, also einfach wieder in \gui\flash legen

2.





Wolker schrieb:


> Die alte Konfig kann man einfach im Editor laden und dann im neuen Format abspeichern. Muss man dann in den entsprechenden Speicherort packen.


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2013)

Anscheinend verträgt sich der WoW mod jetzt nicht mehr mit meiner Arty  Mit der Hellcat siehts aus wie vorher, aber mit der Arty nicht.

Außerdem müsste es eben ein Gefecht ohn Kampf hätte geben müssen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FkAh (19. Juni 2013)

Hat einer ne Idee, wie man dieses komische Filter und Such dingens im Wehrpass wegbekommt? Finde es recht nervig.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juni 2013)

was für nen editor meinst du denn reach? der tag des bammels ist gekommen. jetz muss ich echt das neue xvm anguggen? xD


----------



## b0s (20. Juni 2013)

Den altbekannten, der wurde auch endlich geupdatet:
XVM: Online-Editor für Config-Datei XVM.xvmconf

Und wi8e gesagt er bringt jetzt tatsächlich ne lesbare Config raus.

Ach übrigens: Effektiv scheint sich einfach nur der Configname und der Configort geändert zu haben, denn in der neuen Config steht dasselbe drin und es kann auch immernoch alles in einer Datei sein. Man kann wohl nun optional die einzelnen Teile auslagern, sprich die Config ist modularer geworden.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (20. Juni 2013)

b0s schrieb:


> Den altbekannten, der wurde auch endlich geupdatet:
> XVM: Online-Editor für Config-Datei XVM.xvmconf
> 
> Und wi8e gesagt er bringt jetzt tatsächlich ne lesbare Config raus.
> ...



Also bei mit hat der Editor meine alte .config total unlesbar (unübersichtlich) als .xc rausgeworfen.
Funktioniert zwar einwandfrei wie vorher, aber ist halt komplett am Stück geschrieben und nicht mehr sauber durch Absätze getrennt.
Ein Grund, warum ich den Editor eigentlich nicht mochte und nur einmal getestet hatte. 
Danach hab ich doch lieber alles von Hand geändert.
Naja, so lang es funktioniert macht es mir nichts, zur Not hab ich ja noch meine Urfassung, falls doch mal etwas geändert werden muss, was ich in der neuen Datei, in dem Zustand bestimmt nie finden werde


----------



## b0s (20. Juni 2013)

Hm, also wenn ich den Editor öffne und dann eine Hand voll Einstellungen vornehme und anschließend die full config speichere ist diese gut sortiert, habs gerade extra nochmal getestet.
Sie ist nicht ganz so optimal lesbar wie die bei XVM mitgeliferte all-defaults-config, weil letztere auch noch kommentiert ist. Das fehlt in der Editor-Config.

Interessant finde ich aber auch die Möglichkeit nun entweder die volle Config zu speichern (mit allen Einstellungen auf Default außer denen, die man geändert hat) oder eine "kompakte" Config wo dann nur die geänderten Werte drinstehen.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juni 2013)

b0s schrieb:


> Den *altbekannten*, der wurde auch endlich geupdatet:
> XVM: Online-Editor für Config-Datei XVM.xvmconf


 altbekannt, so so ^^ in der documentation (die readme's) stand was von koreanrandom drin als link, ging auch ganz gut. mit dem editor brauch man dann allerdings nich mehr ankommen - alles schön hintereinander weg, da er die zeilenumbrüche als sonderzeichen ansieht, also halt schlicht ned erkennt -.- im wordpad gings aber wenigstens noch. werd mich dann noch mal reinfuchsen müssen.

was ich also die tage hier ändern muss:
- nur partielle änderungen nötig
- modularisierbarkeit (muss ich noch rausfinden wie ^^)
- neue features

das wirdn spaß ^^


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2013)

Also irgendwie macht mein xvm mod nicht das, was er soll -.- 

Wenn ich keine Lösung finde, frag ich euch nochmal


----------



## FkAh (20. Juni 2013)

Bei mir hat alles funktioniert soweit.

@Mo was gibts denn für neue Features?


----------



## b0s (20. Juni 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> altbekannt, so so ^^ in der documentation (die readme's) stand was von koreanrandom drin als link


Ja, musste mir ned glauben ist aber so 
Die webseite scheint zwar relativ jung zu sein, aber der dort verlinkte editor ist dieselbe Flash-Applikation die auch in dem koreanrandom Forum verlinkt war.

Nur dass der Editor zwischenzeitlich auf einen neuen Stand gebracht wurde .


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2013)

Ich krieg die WoW Konfig einfach nicht zum laufen  

Wenn jemand so nett wäre und sie für mich passend machen würde, wäre es super


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juni 2013)

Wolker schrieb:


> @Mo was gibts denn für neue Features?


 das muss ich ja selber noch rausfinden ^^ hab heute meinen freien tag ausgiebig genutzt - für mal wieder ausschlafen >< ergo: ich kam heute zu eigentlich garnix. morgen nachmittag gehts weiter, kann also noch dauern ^^ was ich bisher rausfand is das mit diesem hit-log alt-gedrücke. jeder gespottete tank der schaden frisst wird da mit den rest-hp aufgeführt - irgendwie so. ich brauchs jetz nich so zwingend ^^ zudem isses scheinbar nich konfigurierbar -> ätzend  aber gut, dadurch dass ned alles in der config drin stehn muss, kann auch die hälfte fehlen  hab mir vorhin mal die default config zur brust genommen, da ich dieses modulare auch im sinn hatte und es da ganz gut gelöst war. nur das alles händisch umbasteln, mit all den referenzen und und und... gibt dadurch echt schöne möglichkeiten, aber für nen anfänger wirds nich leichter xD


----------



## mayo (21. Juni 2013)

Gibt´s eigentlich schon eine deutsche Übersetzung? Ich habe immo nur so eine nervige halb "englisch/russische" xvm config..


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juni 2013)

gabs jemals ne deutsche? oO ^^ früher gabs ne rein russische (entwicklersprache) und ne rein englische (für alle halt) und das wars. und jetzt sind se halt zusammengefasst. wenn ich mit meiner durch bin (mach gleich weiter) werd ich versuchen, den startpost wieder zu aktualisieren. größtes thema werden eh die referenzierungen sein denk ich mal ><


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juni 2013)

Oh mein Gott... ich hab jetz mal bei den kreisen die artie-view ranges geadded. das is ja ne abartige arbeit xD ich glaub, bis ich das fertig hab (alle panzer checken, fehlende adden, das ganze mit funkreichweiten...), geht noch ne menge zeit ins land. naja, erstmal testen, was ich bisher hab.


----------



## Rupert (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo.

Ich brauche bitte einmal euren Experten-Rat:
Ich möchte gerne bei XVM den Standard Dmg-Text des Speils haben, als z.B.das einfache "-280" anstatt der nach oben huschenden DMG-Zahlen.
Zwar kann man ja Einstellen, das nicht die XVM-eigenen Markers genutzt werden, aber dann habe ich auch keine Option eigene OTM per XVM zu gestalten.
Ich möchte ja nur den Standard-DMG Text. Weiß jemand, ob man den in XVM irgndwie "nachbauen" kann? 
Danke


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/268515-workshop-xvm-mod.html#a16 (direktlink zu den markern), da der 2. spoiler etwas runterscrollen. beim abschnitt damageText gibts die option (parameter) maxRange - setz den mal versuchsweise auf 0


----------



## Rupert (22. Juni 2013)

Das war es!
Danach noch "damageMessage": "-{{dmg}}"
und einen Offset eingeben.
Schon gleicht es dem Standard.

Danke dir


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2013)

soa, hab meine config endlich soweit fertig, dass ich erstmal zufrieden war. ich hoffe der anhang klappt, beim letzten mal hörte ich, er ließe sich ned öffnen >< naja, bei problemen sagt bescheid  hab mich extra an den modularen aufbau der default-config gehalten in der hoffnung, dass das mehrere tun und man somit auch nutzen aus der modularisierung ziehen kann.

edit: anhang gelöscht und alternative siehe 3 4 posts weiter (nächste seite).


----------



## coroc (22. Juni 2013)

Ich kann sie nicht öffnen


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2013)

oke, kannst du das in .rar umbennen und gehts dann? weil ich baus immer als rar und benenns in zip um, damits das forum frisst. mein winrar hat damit irgendwie keine probs ><


----------



## b0s (22. Juni 2013)

omg. 

packs halt als zip, das kann winrar auch.

oder besser: benutzt 7zip, das ist kostenlos, 7z ist das bessere format und es wird sogar vom Forum hier zugelassen.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juni 2013)

wenn ich wüsste wie ^^ rechtsklick auf den krempel und man kann nur rar auswählen *duck* und 7zip kenn ich nur vom hörensagen, dachte immer, das wär irgendwas abnormes was kein schwein nutzt


----------



## Xasser (1. August 2013)

Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder zu müde (vielleicht auch beides) 
Ich habe nun den XVM-4.1.0.zip (Den XVM_Ordner, aber nur die Daten und alle die im flash waren) in den Ordner …\res_mods\0.8.7\gui\flash entpackt.
Anschliessend die xvm-stat-1.6.1 in den WoT Hauptordner entpackt.
zum Schluss noch Dokans Libary installiert.
 
Wen ich die xvm-stat exe starte, startet das Spiel, doch habe ich im Gefecht nichts anders als bis zuvor.
Was mache ich falsch


----------



## DarkMo (1. August 2013)

du musst die ordnerstruktur schon richtig kopieren - ALLES in den flash ordner packen ist falsch ^^

im archiv haste den res_mods ordner und darin den 087 und xvm ordner. das muss so sein - der xvm ordner gehört (mittlerweile) ausserhalb der versionsordner (also eben direkt in res_mods). und was in gui... is, gehört dann in den flash ordner.

solltest du dir configs fertige von anderen laden, kannst du die (musst nich, kannste auch woanders hinpacken, aber so wärs gleich "aufgeräumt") im res_mods/xvm ordner mit verstauen. da gibts den ordner "configs" (da is die default drin) mit einem unterordner "user configs" (da sind auch schon paar drin). wenn du das hast, gehste einfach zurück in den xvm ordner und benennst die xvm.xc.sample in xvm.xc um und öffnest sie mit nem texteditor (wordpad am besten). aus der letzten zeile (${"configs/xvm.xc":"."}) machste dann einfach ein ${"configs/user configs/DarkMo/@xvm.xc":"."} als bsp. DarkMo wäre dann der ordnername der config dateien in "user configs". hast du von Wolker die config (^^), die er dir im Wolker-Ordner anbietet, den du dann in den "user configs" ordner gepackt hast, müsste halt Wolker statt DarkMo da stehn.

hoff es kommt rüber, was ich meine ^^


----------



## Xasser (1. August 2013)

Danke vielmal. 
Das Ding macht Spass, Nerve mich schon viel weniger wen wir verlieren aber ich sehe das alle rot waren 
War wie du beschrieben hast, den xvm Ordner nicht in die Versionsordner, sondern res_mods und schon funktionierte es.
Nur mein Mod J1mB0_s_Crosshair funktioniert nun nicht mehr.
Schaue mal auf der Startseite ob ich was dazu finde.


----------



## DarkMo (1. August 2013)

im odsammelbecken thread hab ich glaube den link zur aktuellen version - funzt bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## DarkMo (5. August 2013)

so, hab mal fix meine config versandfertig geschnürt -> siehe anhang (bei bedarf).

edit: jetzt auch mit den fonts *voll verjessen he ^^*


----------



## freakfish (6. August 2013)

Kannst du mal Screenshots hier noch reinpacken ?

Kaufe ungerne die Katze im Sack^^


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2013)

also an und für sich sind die pics im startpost meine config, allerdings haben sich kleinigkeiten (hauptsächlich 2 3 weitere fonts und damit hier und da die optik) geändert. kann ja mal schauen, ob ich was in den replays finde um was zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. August 2013)

soho, ich hoff, ich hab nix vergessen. hier mal versucht alles in einem bild unterzubringen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1: playerspanel mit wn7 als names-einfärbung. im größeren ist der name wieder wn7 und der fahrzeugname in eff eingefärbt (also wn7 immer als primär behandelt). ok, nach nem check isses hier genau andersrum, hat sich wohl nen dreher reingeschlichen >< also fahrzeug wn7 und nick eff ^^ zudem ist neben dem contour icon (hier pogs by oxmaster) das clanicon zu sehen (wer das nutzen will, muss sich halt den clanicons ordner noch ziehn, rund 150mb).

2: bei den gegnern gibts diese lustige zusätzliche anzeige. eine lupe sind alle gegner, die noch nie gesichtet wurden, ein auge bekommen alle, die gerade jetzt im moment und überhaupt zu sehen sind. nen x gibts für die cheater lappen, die wieder verschwunden sind  und der totenkopf gebührt meinen lieblingsfeinden - den toten ^^

3: diese sinnfreie textanzeige Freund|Feind ist ausgeblendet.

4: eingedeutschte und eingefärbte cap-balken. siehste gleich, das du am orsch bist ^^

5: schadensanzeige in stimmiger optik (flammen-font ^^) mit %-wert in klein und klammer dahinter. eigenes feuer gelb, squad so leicht lindgrün oder so (kann man sehn, wenn die anderen im ts zusammengeschissen werden müssen, falls die den kill stehlen ! ) und andere rot. FF is glaube blau.

6: statt blowup ein sexy BÄM! - leider mit A, da es bei dem font kein Ä gibt >< aber die flammen sehen ja fast aus wie pünktchens  bei freunden heisst dann "Cheater! oO" ^^

7: son kleiner einblick in die marker. verschiedene ratings und die einfärbung, die schrift des lebensbalkens wird immer roter, je weniger hp der kerl noch hat und bei alt-mode wird statt wn7 die eff angezeigt. äh und glaube global und tank winrate (auch wenn letztere irgendwie fürn huf zu sein scheint) - und tierstufe.

8: HITLOG! mein kleiner liebling ^^ gesamtschaden, durchschnittsschaden und letzter dmg ganz oben, drunter für jedes fahrzeug einzeln aufgeführt (also nich jeder schuss einzeln, sondern zu fahrzeugen gruppiert). dank neuster version endlich die schadensarten auch auf deutsch  und die panzertypen sind an meinen pogsmod angepasst. also mediums grün, heavies braun, td's blau, arties rot und lights beige.

9: die cheatermap ^^
a) 50m radius. du bist dir sicher, du hast nen dreckig hässlich hohen tarnwert? lass den scout einfach in ruh, wenn er den kreis ned penetriert und schleich weiter 
b) aktuelle sichtweite des fahrzeugs. leider nicht alles enthalten :/ ich find einfach keine ordentlich liste. bei manchen neuen panzern passt meine vermutung (alecto), bei anderen nich (at2...).
c) dieser ominöse 425m ring.
d) das 500m rechteck (gibt auch nen 500m ring, alles sehr dezent gehalten), in dem man fahrzeuge auf seinem schirm sieht.
e) der richtbereich des fahrzeugs (alles ohne turm)
f) kamera ausrichtung (gelb mit punkten/verdickungen alle 100m glaube) und fahrzeug ausrichtung (grün)
g) ein verschwundener gegner. typ-symbol und fahrzeugname werden an der zuletzt registrierten position vermerkt. generell fahrzeugnamen - kann man sehn, ob die andre flanke am po is oder ned ^^

also gerade die marker und die generelle anzeige der ratings will ich nochmal überarbeiten - irgendwie ^^


----------



## MG42 (10. September 2013)

Wie heißt denn der korrekte Eintrag für die Vehicle Efficiency (xvm Stat) ?


----------



## DarkMo (10. September 2013)

der wert müsste {{eff}} und die farbe {{c:eff}} sein.


----------



## MG42 (10. September 2013)

Danke, wollt mir noch die Fahrzeugeffizienz anzeigen lassen, dauerhaft (also die markersAliveNormal), die Farbcodes von der diclovit mod gefällt mir irgendwie am besten... nur kann auch einer eheer niedrigen win6 etwas das im Langzeitrating nicht berücksichtigt wird... .

Mit der Platzierung ist das etwas knifflig...


> (...)
> {
> "name": "Tank Rating",
> "visible": true,
> ...


oder einfach
"name": "Tank Rating", "eff",

wenn ichs in ner neuen Zeile direkt darunter haben möchte, müsste ich wohl die ganze Formatierung und "x": 33, "y": -7,  -> y= -9...


----------



## DarkMo (10. September 2013)

also wie du das im code anordnest is völlig latte. die vielen zeilen hier dienen rein der optisch besseren übersicht für dich. dem programm is das völlig wurst ^^

2zeiler gibts nicht. einfache lösung: das ganze kopieren ^^ name ist im übrigen nur eine "interne" geschichte, wird nirgends angezeigt. kA wieso die das da drin haben. nen kommentar hätts auch getan. gut, so isses quasi ein erzwungener kommentar ^^

ok, als bsp (aus der default alive-normal):


Spoiler





```
// Block of text fields.
    // Блок текстовых полей.
    "textFields": [
      // Text field with the name of the tank.
      // Текстовое поле с названием танка.
      {
        "name": "Tank name",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 0,
        "y": -36,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font": {
          "name": "$FieldFont",
          "size": 13,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": false,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": {
          "alpha": 100,
          "color": "0x000000",
          "angle": 45,
          "distance": 0,
          "size": 6,
          "strength": 200
        },
        "format": "{{vehicle}}{{turret}}"
      },
      // Text field with the remaining / maximum health.
      // Текстовое поле с оставшимся / максимальным здоровьем
      {
        "name": "Tank HP",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 0,
        "y": -20,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": "0xFCFCFC",
        "font": {
          "name": "$FieldFont",
          "size": 11,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": {
          "alpha": 100,
          "color": "0x000000",
          "angle": 45,
          "distance": 0,
          "size": 4,
          "strength": 100
        },
        "format": "{{hp}} / {{hp-max}}"
      }
    ]
```



das is der gesamte teil mit den texten. sieht erstmal viel aus und durcheinander. aber reduzieren wir das mal ohne die "innereien", dann sehen wir nur noch:


Spoiler





```
// Block of text fields.
    // Блок текстовых полей.
    "textFields": [
      {
        "name": "Tank name",
        ...
      },
      {
        "name": "Tank HP",
        ...
      }
    ]
```



wie du siehst, kann man hier beliebig viele textfields (oder auch labels) per komma getrennt anführen. einfach sonen bloch kopieren und hinten dran basteln (nur darauf achten, dass da immer ein komma is, bis auf den letzten, da darf keins mehr sein, da er sonst einen weiteren erwartet), lustig editieren (positionieren) und go. hmm, du könntest rein theoretisch auch mal den <br>-tag probieren, vllt klappt das ja auch. glaubs aber irgendwie eher nich ^^ jedenfalls sieht das dann in etwa so aus:


Spoiler





```
// Block of text fields.
    // Блок текстовых полей.
    "textFields": [
      { "name": "Tank name", ... },
      { "name": "Tank HP", ... },
      { "name": "Player Efficiency", ... },
      { "name": "Player Lebenslauf xD", ... }
    ]
```





edit: gehen da doch bildchen in den markern? wenn ja: wie?! also diese beiden striche und das panzerturm symbol da. oder sind das wieder nur spezielle fonts?


----------



## MG42 (10. September 2013)

https://diclovit.wordpress.com/author/diclovit/
Ich schätze mal zu 99% sind das fonts du meist die webdings also diese 2 nebeneinander farbigen Minirechtecke? 

Hab das darurch total verhunzt.
Manchmal ging das doch auch in grauer Erinnerung als ich mich mit etwas Java beschäftigt habe  int a= 4 ; int b= 5; usw usf... einfach ein int a=4, b=5; aber das ist was anderes ... Denkfehler... da 2 verschiedene Objekte... in einem String/Text...

Naja, jetzt... aus der markersAliveNormal.xc


Spoiler





```
/* Options for alive withOUT Alt markers.*/
{
  "ally": {
    "vehicleIcon": {
      "visible": true,
      "showSpeaker": false,
      "x": 0,
      "y": -16,
      "alpha": 100,
      "color": null,
      "maxScale": 80,
      "scaleX": 0,
      "scaleY": 16,
      "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal" }
    },
    "healthBar": {
      "visible": true,
      "x": -41,
      "y": -32,
      "alpha": 100,
      "color": null,
      "lcolor": null,
      "width": 80,
      "height": 10,
      "border": {
        "alpha": 30,
        "color": "0x000000",
        "size": 2
      },
      "fill": {
        "alpha": 50
      },
      "damage": {
        "alpha": 60,
        "color": "{{c:dmg}}",
        "fade": 1
      }
    },
    "damageText": ${"common.xc":"damageTextNormal"},
    "damageTextPlayer": ${"common.xc":"damageTextNormal"},
    "damageTextSquadman": ${"common.xc":"damageTextNormal"},
    "contourIcon": {
      "visible": false,
      "x": 0,
      "y": -59,
      "alpha": 100,
      "color": null,
      "amount": 0
    },
    "clanIcon": {
      "visible": false,
      "x": 0,
      "y": -81,
      "w": 16,
      "h": 16,
      "alpha": 80
    },
    "levelIcon": {
      "visible": true,
      "x": 0,
      "y": -21,
      "alpha": 100
    },
    "actionMarker": {
      "visible": true,
      "x": 0,
      "y": -67,
      "alpha": 100
    },
    "textFields": [
      {
        "name": "Vehicle",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 0,
        "y": -35,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font": {
          "name": "$FieldFont",
          "size": 14,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": false,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "{{vehicle}}"
      },
      {
        "name": "Vehicle Tier",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 0,
        "y": -46,
        "alpha": 80,
        "color": null,
        "font": {
          "name": "$FieldFont",
          "size": 11,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "{{rlevel}}"
      },
      {
        "name": "Health",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 0,
        "y": -19,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": "0xFFFFFF",
        "font": {
          "name": "$FieldFont",
          "size": 11,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "{{hp}}"
      },
      {
        "name": "WN6 Rating",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 28,
        "y": -7,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font":
	{
        "name": "Webdings",
        "size": 8,
        "align": "center",
        "bold": true,
	"italic": false
       	},
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:wn}}'>/</font></font>"
      },
      {
        "name": "Tank Rating",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 33,
        "y": -7,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font":
        {
        "name": "Webdings",
        "size": 8,
        "align": "center",
        "bold": true,
        "italic": false
        },

        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:t-rating}}'>/</font></font>"
      },
[COLOR="red"]*      {
        "name": "Turretmarker",
        "visible": true,
        "x": -30,
        "y": -4,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": "0xFFFF00",
        "font": {
          "name": "XVMSymbol",
          "size": 14,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "{{turret}}"
      },
    ]
  },
  "enemy": {
    "vehicleIcon": ${"ally.vehicleIcon"},
    "healthBar": ${"ally.healthBar"},
    "damageText": ${"common.xc":"damageTextNormal"},
    "damageTextPlayer": ${"common.xc":"damageTextNormal"},
    "damageTextSquadman": ${"common.xc":"damageTextNormal"},
    "contourIcon": ${"ally.contourIcon"},
    "clanIcon": ${"ally.clanIcon"},
    "levelIcon": ${"ally.levelIcon"},
    "actionMarker": ${"ally.actionMarker"},
    "textFields": ${"ally.textFields"}
  }
}
```



Edit: Ein gescheiter Editor wär mal nicht angebracht... der Standardeditor macht die Tabsprünge zu weit... je länger ich das seh... die Clanicons funktionieren net... 

Naja sollte doch richtig sein, so: 



Spoiler





```
[COLOR="red"]*{
	"eff"[COLOR="red"][strike],[/strike]:	{	"visible":true,  "x":38, "y":-7, "alpha": 100, "color":null,
		"font":
		{
			"$FieldFont"[COLOR="red"][strike],[/strike]:				{
					"size":11, "align": "center", "bold":false, "italic":true[COLOR="red"],				},
		},
		"shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        	"format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'> </font>"	
        },
},
```



wenn ich das dazwischen einfüge?
Edit2:
Laut der xvm.log... :



> (...)2013.09.10 22:04:11 _ [V:004] LoadFiles: ['configs/diclovit/minimapLines.xc', 'configs/diclovit/minimapCircles.xc', 'configs/diclovit/minimapLabels.xc', 'configs/diclovit/common.xc', 'configs/diclovit/markersAliveNormal.xc', 'configs/diclovit/markersAliveExtended.xc', 'configs/diclovit/markersDeadNormal.xc', 'configs/diclovit/markersDeadExtended.xc', 'configs/diclovit/elements.xc']
> *2013.09.10 22:04:11  [V:005] Error loading config file 'configs/diclovit/markersAliveNormal.xc': [3963] JSONxError: Bad array
> t": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'> </font>"	 },},*/ "name">>>:<<< "Turretmarker", "v(...)*
> _


_
Irgendwas an der Formatierung/ Syntax ist falsch... ein Komma??? Der besagte Teil (spoiler 2) habe ich auskommentiert
/*
*/
...
Edit2: 2013.09.10 22:23:05  [V:005] Error loading config file 'configs/diclovit/markersAliveNormal.xc': [3796] JSONxError: Bad string
                          nt":				{					"size":11, "align": "center", "bold":true, "italic":true,				>>>}<<<,		},		"shadow": $

Edit3: Keine Ahnung ich hab irgendwas mit der Formatierung falsch und blicks nicht mehr...


Spoiler






		Code:
	

      {
        "name": "Tank Rating",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 33,
        "y": -7,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font": {
          "name": "Webdings",
          "size": 8,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:t-rating}}'>/</font></font>"
      },
      
	"eff":
	{	"visible":true,  "x":38, "y":-7, "alpha": 100, "color":null,
		"font":
		{
			"$FieldFont":
				{
					"size":11, "align": "center", "bold":true, "italic":true,
				},
		},
		"shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        		"format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'> </font>",	
        },

        "name": "Turretmarker",
        "visible": true,
        "x": -30,
        "y": -4,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": "0xFFFF00",
        "font": {
          "name": "XVMSymbol",
          "size": 14,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "{{turret}}"
      },





2013.09.10 22:44:30  [V:005] Error loading config file 'configs/diclovit/markersAliveNormal.xc': [3624] JSONxError: Bad array
                          ont color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:t-rating}}'>/</font></font>" }, 	"eff">>>:<<<	{	"visible":true,

Edit4:
2013.09.10 22:59:23  [V:005] Error loading config file 'configs/diclovit/markersAliveNormal.xc': [3633] JSONxError: Bad object
                          ='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:t-rating}}'>/</font></font>" }, {	"name": "eff">>>:<<<	{	"visible":true,


Spoiler






		Code:
	

{
        "name": "WN6 Rating",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 28,
        "y": -7,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font": {
          "name": "Webdings",
          "size": 8,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:wn}}'>/</font></font>"
      },
      {
        "name": "Tank Rating",
        "visible": true,
        "x": 33,
        "y": -7,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": null,
        "font": {
          "name": "Webdings",
          "size": 8,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:t-rating}}'>/</font></font>"
      },
      {
	"name": "eff":
	{	"visible":true,  "x":38, "y":-7, "alpha": 100, "color":null,
		"font":
		{
			"$FieldFont":
				{
					"size":11, "align": "center", "bold":true, "italic":false,
				},
		},
		"shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        		"format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'> </font>",	
        },
},
{
        "name": "Turretmarker",
        "visible": true,
        "x": -30,
        "y": -4,
        "alpha": 100,
        "color": "0xFFFF00",
        "font": {
          "name": "XVMSymbol",
          "size": 14,
          "align": "center",
          "bold": true,
          "italic": false
        },
        "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
        "format": "{{turret}}"
      },
    ]
  },




_


----------



## FkAh (10. September 2013)

Viele mods sind ja nicht für 0.8.8 umgeschrieben, aber einige funktionieren trotzdem wenn man die nicht in den Ordner

res_mods\0.8.8\gui\flash

sondern in

res_mods\0.8.8\gui\scaleform  kopiert. Crosshair von Jimbo funktioniert so ohne Probleme, XVM wohl auch aber ohne Battles.swf


----------



## DarkMo (11. September 2013)

wegen deinem rauskopierten:


Spoiler





```
[COLOR=red]*{
    "eff"[COLOR=red],:     {    "visible":true,  "x":38, "y":-7, "alpha": 100, "color":null,
         "font":
         {
             "$FieldFont"[COLOR=red],:                 {
                     "size":11, "align": "center", "bold":false, "italic":true[COLOR=red],                 },
         },
         "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
         "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'> </font>"
    },
},
```




das is ja völlig verdreht ^^ also bei "effi" fehlt erstmal das "name": davor, und danach gehört nen , -> das ist kein block, sondern selber nur ein attribut/werte-tupel eines blocks  nimm doch einfach wordpad zum bsp und kopier sonen vorhandenen text-teil. dann einfach abändern:


Spoiler





```
{
         "name": "Effi",
         "visible": true,
         "x": 38,
         "y": -7,
         "alpha": 100,
         "color": null,
         "font": {
           "name": "$FieldFont",
           "size": 11,
           "align": "center",
           "bold": false,
           "italic": true
         },
         "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
         "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'>[COLOR=red]*[COLOR=red]*<font color='{{c:eff}}'>{{eff}}[COLOR=red]*</font>"
       },
```



fertig ^^ (hab jetzt mal deine werte genommen).
wegen dem *: du hast deinen text in deiner version zwar formatiert, aber nichts geschrieben (einfahc nur nen space " ") -> du hättest also garnix gesehn. hab da jetz einfachmal das eff-makro reingehauen (zeigt die eff als zahlenwert an).
und das **: der erste font-tag ist überflüssig, da er durch den 2. überschrieben wird. anders sähe es aus, wenn du da noch was schreiben würdest. solange du alles nur in einer farbe gestaltest, kannste dir das mit font auch ganz sparen. dann nimm einfach das color-attribut ("color": null,) und trag da die farbe ein: "color": {{c:eff}},<- wird alles in der farbe dargestellt.


PS: thx wegen der erklärung der bildchen. warns also doch wieder nur fonts.


----------



## MG42 (11. September 2013)

Thx, nur noch etwas an der "Posotion ändern... oder doch gleich den webdings beim normal... und die Zahlen beim extended(alt)...
Beim extenden klappts, beim Normal wird nichts angezeigt, 1 Stelle wn6, 2. eff, 3TankRating.


Spoiler





```
{
         "name": "Effi",
         "visible": true,
         "x": 33,
         "y": -7,
         "alpha": 100,
         "color": null,
         "font": {
           "name": "Webdings",
           "size": 8,
           "align": "center",
           "bold": true,
           "italic": false
         },
         "shadow": ${"common.xc":"shadowNormal"},
         "format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'></font></font>"
       },
```



...


----------



## DarkMo (11. September 2013)

naja, is ja logisch ^^
"format": "<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'></font></font>" <- da is keinerlei text angegeben. du sagst nur, dass der text zwischen font und /font die farbe rot (#DDDDDD) haben soll. und der "text" innerhalb besteht aus dem nächsten font tag, der die schrift wiederrum zur effi-farbe ändert (wie gesagt, der äusere tag ist völlig sinnfrei in dieser form*). aber zwischen den tags steht... nix ^^ kann er also auch nichts anzeigen. im original stand da glaube nen / als text.

* mal nen bsp:
<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'>effi-color für 1400</font></font> resultiert in effi-color für 1400
<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'>effi-color für 900</font> roter text</font> resultiert in effi-color für 900 roter text
<font color='#DDDDDD'><font color='{{c:eff}}'>effi-color für 1900</font> roter text</font> resultiert in effi-color für 1900 roter text

beim ersten ist einfach kein text für den äusseren tag vorhanden. es ist zwar text innerhalb, aber da wird die formatierung ja durch den inneren tag überschrieben.
beim 2. bsp ist nach dem inneren tag noch text. dieser wird dann in rot dargestellt, während der effi text in der variablen farbe angezeigt wird
und im 3. quasi das selbe, nur eben um zu zeigen, dass der effi-text variabel/dynamisch eingefärbt ist, während der rote text statisch rot bleibt.

hoffe, du erkennst, was ich meine ^^


----------



## MG42 (12. September 2013)

Jopp, an den _/_ lags....
Innerer tag, äußerer tag.
Das ist wohl das Webding Symbol.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2013)

so, hab dein bsp mal als grundlage genommen (gefiel mir optisch so ^^) und habe es gleich bei meinen config anpassungen mit einfließen lassen. sieht auf jedenfall deutlich aufgeräumter aus nun. könnt ja mal senfen, ob ihr das jetz auch besser findet und ob ich die team-leisten bla auch versuchen soll, so zu gestalten, oder ob da die punkte/das bisherige verschmerzbar sind. hab diesmal auf beschriftung verzichtet, hoffe aber, den kern erkennt man 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MG42 (12. September 2013)

Sieht richtig sauber aus, aber die Konturen am Playerpanel wie gesagt Geschmackssache, da viel zu klein um das zu lesen was da drin steht, muss man sich drauf konzentrieren und das kostet, ich hab lieber die FZ Symbolel, aber sieht ganz schick aus.
Auch die FragCorellation am oberen Rand überseh ich gerne mal und wunder mich jedesmal. Am Anfang von Match die Spieler etwas begutachten über den Ladebildschirm oder StatisticForm oder die Alternativansicht, sonst ist weniger eben mehr.


----------



## Deathranger (15. September 2013)

hum kann es sein das japaner auch rein kommen ? in wot Hab Grade druch zufall gesehen das es auf dem live servern den ersten hinweiß gibt?


----------



## country (18. September 2013)

Ich habe bei mir momentan XVM 5.0.0 Test2 mit J1mB0's Crosshair Mod am laufenund habe dazu mal eine frage: 
Wie kann man den Zoom verstellen?


----------



## DarkMo (18. September 2013)

xvm hat nix mim zoom zu tun, das is bei jimbos mit bei. is irgend so eine avatarinputhandler datei. und einstellen? hab bisher noch keine konfigurierbare gesehn, nur immer verschiedene versionen. bei jero zum bsp: wot.der-jero.de - da im 5. bereich sind lauter so zoom teile.


----------



## country (19. September 2013)

Danke für den link. Sind wirklich gute sachen bei. Geht die Garagenuhr und das verdunkeln des Bildschirmrandes beim snipern über XVM?


----------



## DarkMo (19. September 2013)

nope, das sind wieder eigenständige. siehe auch in meinem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/281621-mod-sammelbecken.html

in xvm ist derzeit enthalten:
- minimap
- hitlog
- vehicle marker
- cap-bar
- diese ganzen stats geschichten (also auch generell bezogen auf formatierungen von namen/infos in diversen "panels")
- und paar garagen geschichten wie
 * stats im wehrpass
 * zusatzinfos im kampfbericht
 * zusatzinfos in zu/kompanie/cw fenstern...


----------



## country (20. September 2013)

-Die finalstatistik geht bei mir nicht. Habe beides auf true gestellt. Muss noch eine andere datei bearbeitet werden? Die Win anzeige im Gefecht und beim Battleload sollen aber aus bleiben.
-Der moder OldSkool hat "Blickrichtung der Feinde auf der Minimap" und eine "Detailierte Sichtweite", ich kann soetwas nicht finden. Ist das seine eigene erfindung oder gibt es das auch irgendwo als Download?

Sorry wenn ich so viele fragen stelle.


----------



## DarkMo (20. September 2013)

was hast du bei der finalstatistik geändert. also welches file? und welches config-format überhaupt? ^^ das alte mit nur einer datei (.config oder so) oder die neue mit den vielen dateien (.xc)? weil es gab da einmal was "globales" zum aktivieren und dann nochmal "lokal" zum konfigurieren *kurz mal suchen geh*:

achso, ne sorry. ich war bei dem playerspanel zeugs ^^ das is ja die entauswertung. da kannste atm einstellen, was du magst. das bringt nix. weil früher hatte man ja dort, wo jetzt dick und fett die missionen angezeigt werden, diese extra anzeige für spottingdmg, dmg und hit%. bis die jungs da keinen neuen platz für erkoren haben, wird das alles nix bringen. einfach mal die nächsten versionen abwarten (wehrpass anzeige ist ja auch völlig umgemodelt worden als bsp). der patch hat halt viele baustellen geschaffen und die erste version (test1) war dafür da, das es überhaupt erstmal wieder geht (mit dem, was auf die schnelle möglich war). jetzt wird wohl stück für stück wieder auf den alten stand hzingebaut *denk*

gut, blickrichtung... fand ich intressant, aber is meines wissens nach nicht bei xvm dabei. ABER, da xvm ja auch die minimap modded, denk ich mal, wird das früher oder später mit aufgenommen werden. und was mit detailierte sichtweite gemeint is  ^^ falls du die vielen kreise meinst -> minimapCircles.xc oder so ^^ kannste selber kreise reinbasteln, wie du lustig bist.


----------



## country (21. September 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## country (21. September 2013)

Mein mod ist jetzt eigentlich fertig:
- XVM 5.0.0 Test2
- J1mB0's Crosshair
- Dmg panel
- Uhr mit Datum in der Garage
- Infopanel mit Indikator für die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit bei Rammangriffen
- Pinganzeige beim login
- Zoom: 2, 4, 8, 17, 35
- Intro Video entfernt
- erweiterte Statistiken im Systemkanal
- Blickrichtung der feindlichen Panzer auf der minimap

Jetzt fällt mir auf das der die Clanwappen nicht anzeigt. Ist das auch ein Problem weil XVM noch in der Testversion ist?


----------



## DarkMo (21. September 2013)

ach ja siehste, dass fiel mir auch schon auf. (ungetestete) lösung: im xvm/res ordner (bin jetz ned bei mir am rechner, kann ned nachschauen) is der clanicon ordner und da musste dich mal weiterfibbeln bis zum EU ordner (clan/eu oder so). und eben jenen soll man umbenennen in EN (statt EU). dann solls angeblich wieder gehn ^^


----------



## country (21. September 2013)

Stimmt! Aufgefallen war mir das auch das da EN steht, aber ich habe mir nicht dabei gedacht und habe alles in EU umbennant.^^

Was stecken da denn alles für Bugs noch drin? Das ist das erste Update wo ich mich mit mods wirklich beschäftige und diese auch von grund auf selber zu erstellen. Wenn man aber alles noch lernen muss, läuft momentan ständig gegen die Wand weil man den fehler bei sich selber sucht.

Eigentlich ist mein mod fertig. Nachmals Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ohne dich hätte ich keine Haare mehr auf dem Kopf.^^


----------



## country (21. September 2013)

Auf der Karte Sewerogosk verschwindet beim Standartgefecht die Startpositionsmarkierung der Gegner (oben). Ist das auch wegen XVM? Muss eigentlich. Da habe ich eigentlich nichts dran verändert.


----------



## DarkMo (21. September 2013)

puh, da fragste mich grad zu viel. kannst ja testweise mal das enable auf false setzen beim minimap teil und dann das entsprechende replay starten. zur sicherheit vllt vorher nochmal aktiv testen, ob der fehler bei replays auch auftritt (wovon auszugehen is, aber sicher is sicher). wenns dann ohne gemoddete map wieder funzt, weiste bescheid. weitere ideen des debuggens: falls es immernoch is, entweder mal die minimap.swf kurzfristig umbenennen (#minimap.swf oder was weis ich) oder notfalls xvm mal kurzzeitig komplett runter machen.

jedenfalls sollte es dadurch ersichtlich werden, obs an xvm liegt (was schon möglich sein kann).


----------



## country (30. September 2013)

Funktionieren bei 5.0.0 Test3 die Winrates und co.? Die Anzeigen wenn man auf Tab drückt bekomme ich hin. Aber im Spiel wollen keine Werte kommen (Nur eine Reihe zahlen die ich nicht zuordnen kann.)


----------



## FkAh (30. September 2013)

country schrieb:


> Funktionieren bei 5.0.0 Test3 die Winrates und co.? Die Anzeigen wenn man auf Tab drückt bekomme ich hin. Aber im Spiel wollen keine Werte kommen (Nur eine Reihe zahlen die ich nicht zuordnen kann.)


 Dann musst du es vllt. in der Konfig ändern?
bei mir funktioniert es ohen probleme.


----------



## country (30. September 2013)

Wenn man 5.0.0 Test 3 hat sollte es doch ausreichen wenn man in der Datei rating "showPlayersStatistics": true einstellt. Das "sample" bei der XVM.xc Datei habe ich natürlich entfernt. Dann sollten im Gefecht links und rechts die Anzahl der Gechte, Die Winrate und noch irgendwas glaube ich kommen. Machter aber nicht.


----------



## FkAh (30. September 2013)

Ich hab nur in meiner Config Stats aktiviert, mehr hab ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## country (30. September 2013)

Das mit dem sample musst du machen sonst werden die configs garnicht abgefragt. Hast du also auch


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2013)

das is glaube per default auf true alles. bin btw gerade am aktualisieren vom workshop. bin eben bis zu den markern gekommen, aber den batzen mach ich jetz erstma ned mehr >< zumindest bring ich gleich meine eigene config dabei auf vordermann  hat sich ja aber doch einiges geändert. userinfo fehlt atm (wehrpass), finalstatistic umbenannt, neues bei der minimap... ächtz. da weis man garned, wo man anfangen soll ><

ich hatte bis letztens test1 druff, da ging diese anzeigerei irgendwie auch nur sehr sporadisch. test3 hab ich noch ned ausführlich testen können.

edit: geilomatiko -.- er zeigt keine debug infos mehr an xD jetz hab ich scheinbar irgendwo nen fehler reingemehrt und kann ihn ned finden


----------



## country (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube das muss noch am XVM ligen das die stats nicht laufen. Einige zahlen im Gefecht fehlen und die winrate, winchance und noch ein paar werte sind schlicht falsch. 
Wenn es jemand zum laufen gebracht hat (Alles und nicht nur teile) kann ja mal posten wie es geht.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Oktober 2013)

ich hab auch so meine probs. erst ging ja das debuggen ned. switch in den default-mode aber keinerlei fehler-nachricht im ladescreen. habsch mal versuchsweise den melties wieder runtergehauen (war die einzige änderung) und bäm! es ging wieder. richtig vermutu? haha. hab dann datei für datei wieder eingebaut gehabt - ging immernoch wunderbar  das ding macht mich fertig.

dann battleLoading... wie ich das grad gefressen hab. erst spiegelt er urplötzlich die contour-icons, dann werden sie garnich mehr angezeigt Oo
dann mit winchance anzeige fügt er bei jedem ladebaken fortschritt ne neue zeile hinzu -.- am ende is also der halbe bildschirm zugetextet. zu allem überfluss war es gestern lahm wie die hölle beim laden (teste mit replays, kA ob er plötzlich damit ned mehr klar kommt). jedenfalls teils ne minute zum laden gebraucht. *anstrengend* ist untertrieben. dacht erst, durch die vielen zeilen da, dass er jedesmal aufs neue infos irgendwo wild ausm netz anfordert und das dadurch ins laggen kommt. also quasi statt zu laden, waretet der kauz auf irgendwelche infos ausm netz oder so. also das zeuch mal ausgestellt und siehe da! nix -.-

also da scheint noch so einiges im argen zu sein.


----------



## FkAh (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die Statsanzeige im Battleloading und dann auch im Tab drin. An sich die Spielerleisten sind unverändert.
Meien Konfig hat aktuell "Spielername unveränert" - "Gefechte" - "WN&6" - "Overall Winrate"
Mit diesen drei Sachen hab ich keinerlei Probleme aktuell.


----------



## country (2. Oktober 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hab auch so meine probs. erst ging ja das debuggen ned. switch in den default-mode aber keinerlei fehler-nachricht im ladescreen. habsch mal versuchsweise den melties wieder runtergehauen (war die einzige änderung) und bäm! es ging wieder. richtig vermutu? haha. hab dann datei für datei wieder eingebaut gehabt - ging immernoch wunderbar  das ding macht mich fertig.
> 
> dann battleLoading... wie ich das grad gefressen hab. erst spiegelt er urplötzlich die contour-icons, dann werden sie garnich mehr angezeigt Oo
> dann mit winchance anzeige fügt er bei jedem ladebaken fortschritt ne neue zeile hinzu -.- am ende is also der halbe bildschirm zugetextet. zu allem überfluss war es gestern lahm wie die hölle beim laden (teste mit replays, kA ob er plötzlich damit ned mehr klar kommt). jedenfalls teils ne minute zum laden gebraucht. *anstrengend* ist untertrieben. dacht erst, durch die vielen zeilen da, dass er jedesmal aufs neue infos irgendwo wild ausm netz anfordert und das dadurch ins laggen kommt. also quasi statt zu laden, waretet der kauz auf irgendwelche infos ausm netz oder so. also das zeuch mal ausgestellt und siehe da! nix -.-
> ...


 
*Lach* Es gibt sachen mit denen man sich nicht zu sehr beschäftigen sollte. XVM hat noch viel Arbeit vor sich.






FkAh schrieb:


> Ich habe die Statsanzeige im Battleloading und dann auch im Tab drin. An sich die Spielerleisten sind unverändert.
> Meien Konfig hat aktuell "Spielername unveränert" - "Gefechte" - "WN&6" - "Overall Winrate"
> Mit diesen drei Sachen hab ich keinerlei Probleme aktuell.


 
Auf TAB machte der das bei mir auch. Wobei die Winrate allgemein und Winrate eigen und was da sonst noch steht sind IMMER die gleichen Werte sind. Kann also nicht stimmen. Battleloading funzte bei mir auch mal. Im Gefecht ist nur eine Reihe Zahlen wo ich nicht weiss was die zu sagen haben.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Oktober 2013)

oh mein gott. bis auf die marker hab ich das dingen jetzt aktualisiert... meine güte, wasn gerödel. aber immerhin is meine config gleich mit aufm aktuellen stand ><


----------



## DarkMo (3. Oktober 2013)

falscher thread >< sry


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2013)

oha, gibt mittlerweile ne test4. scheint aber nur der wehrpass betroffen zu sein (userInfo war doch dat dingen oder?). hats schon wer testen können? ich kann mich grad irgendwie zu überhaupt nix überreden - voll die lust-flaute


----------



## country (9. Oktober 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> oha, gibt mittlerweile ne test4. scheint aber nur der wehrpass betroffen zu sein (userInfo war doch dat dingen oder?). hats schon wer testen können? ich kann mich grad irgendwie zu überhaupt nix überreden - voll die lust-flaute


 
battleResults war dat dingen  Es hat sich aber nichts verändert :/ 

Wenn du mal ein Lust-hoch hast kannst du dir mal die screenshots ansehen. Kann man noch mehr im bereich Winrateanzeige, Statistiken und co anzeigen lassen? Mehr kann ich nicht finden.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2013)

man kann viel zu viel anzeigen lassen, das is ja das problem :/ schau einfach mal im startposting bei dem zeugs zur color.xc rein


----------



## country (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich nicht die Farben sondern die werte an sich. Kann man im Spiel noch mehr anzeigen lassen?


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2013)

ähm, das sind nur die farb-makros zu den normal-makros  freilich gibts dazu auch die werte - halt ohne c: vorweg. aber bei colors hatte ich die mit beschreibung aufgelistet gehabt. daher der hinweis darauf. kannst auch in der readme lesen, wenn du magst.


----------



## country (10. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst das man die Abkürzungen im Player Panel einfügen muss.? Ich glaube ich denke etwas um eck.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2013)

na wenn du die efficiency als wert haben willst, dann setzt du da das makro {{eff}} ein. willst du es farbig haben, formatierst du es mittels {{*c:*eff}}. ergo lassen sich wohl rückschlüsse vom farnmakro aufs werte-makro ziehen oder? 

hab da zum bsp {{c:tdv}} oder sowas beschrieben, was die farbe je nach wert setzt. willst du den wert, welches makro müsstest du hier also verwenden? ^^ richtig {{tdv}} - also einfach das c: weglassen, was das ganze als farbmakro (color für den tdv wert markiert - namenskonvention usw.


----------



## country (11. Oktober 2013)

Besser spät als nie^^ Jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden. Das einstellen dauert aber länger als alles andere vom mod. 
t_rating geht leider bei mir nicht. Eine Farbtabelle habe ich aber noch in colors angelegt. Schade.

Danke


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2013)

hmm, dann probiers mal mit - statt _ (also t-rating). hab das bei mir auch drin und es is bunt ^^


----------



## country (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist mir später auch schon aufgefallen. Mit - geht das. t-rating find ich sinnvoller als das normale rating. 

battleLoading und statisticForm ist bearbeitet und läuft wie es soll. Nur die Werte im Gefecht wollen noch nicht so wie ich es will.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2013)

den mist will ich die tage auch nochmal in angriff nehmen. bin immernoch ned zufrieden mit meiner lösung ^^


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2013)

juhu! endlich auch die markers überarbeitet und nochmal fix auf test4 aktualisiert. somit erstmal wieder vollständig aktuell 

edit: und eben kam noch test5 rein - aktualisiert und mit new gekennzeichnet.


----------



## coroc (1. November 2013)

Moin, ich habe nen Problem mit der vehicleNames.xc. 
Wenn ich diese modifieziere (also aus LTraktor Loltraktor mache), setzt das ganze XVM aus...


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2013)

WAS ersetzt du denn? ^^
aus _"germany_Ltraktor": {"name": *null*, "short": null}_
müsste wohl _"germany_Ltraktor": {"name": *"lolTraktor"*, "short": null}_ werden *denk*


----------



## coroc (1. November 2013)

Achso, ja genau, das meine ich. Wenn ich das dann abspeichere, startet das Spiel, als ob XVM nicht installiert sei...


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2013)

sehr interessant. mit dem alten schema (interner_name: neuer_name - also ohne den block mit 2 parametern) hatte das bei mir noch gefunzt. wer weis wer weis :/
ACH! vllt MUSS man einen short-name angeben? probiers mal. als bspw:
_"germany_Ltraktor": {"name": *"lolTraktor"*, "short": *"lol"*}_

natürlich etwaiige kommas ned vergessen ^^ der shortname is mE für die minimap da.


----------



## coroc (1. November 2013)

Habs gerade mal probiert.

Habe aus


> "china_Ch01_Type59": {"name": null, "short": null},


mal 


> "china_Ch01_Type59": {"name": Reiskocher, "short": WoK},



gemacht. Selber Fehler wie zuvor...


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2013)

du musst das schon in gänsefüßchen packen ^^ also nich Reiskocher sondern "Reiskocher" usw. null ist ein reserviertes wort szs, deswegen geht das ohne "".


----------



## coroc (1. November 2013)

Ah, ok  Danke, jetzt läufts.


----------



## DarkMo (20. November 2013)

soa, mal angepasst an 501test3


----------



## MG42 (29. Dezember 2013)

sag mal, wie heißen die Parameter für wn7 rating?
Bei dem wn6 verändert sich seit Wochen nix mehr^^


----------



## DarkMo (29. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie gibts da nur wn - nix mit 6 7 oder 8. man hört zwar immer, dass es umgestellt wird, aber so ne richtige quelle hab ich dafür nie gesehn. xvm scheint einfach eine formel dieser ganzen vielen umzusetzen (wohl aktuell wn7, und wenn wn8 ausgereift is die dann) und das mittels {{wn}} abrufbar zu machen *schulterzuck*


----------



## MG42 (29. Dezember 2013)

Komisch, weil wn7 (noobmeter) nicht mit dem im spiel(xv-stat) nicht logisch übereinstimmt... , immer noch der letzte stand von vor 2 Wochen (wn6) oder noch länger...
oder ist die Berechnung so anders gewichtet?


----------



## DarkMo (29. Dezember 2013)

hmm, also ingame zeigt mir xvm 1544 an, mein statistic tool ding da zeigt das selbe an (wn7) und noobmeter nutz ich eigentlich garnich. kann auch sein, dass noobmeter etwas zum aktualisieren brauch? da war doch deletzt was, dass die api zugriffe für statistiken bla irgendwas von wg reduziert wurde. die können also ned mehr so die wg server "zuspammen" und es dauert alles etwas (laut meinem verständnis).

grad nochmal geschaut auf noobmeter: 1545 (gerundet halt) - haut also alles hin bei mir


----------



## MG42 (29. Dezember 2013)

ja, kann sein, dass xvm intern noch nach wn6 berechnet, die Formeln für die wn7 besser pushen.
Oder, ich hab auf aktuelle Ereignisse geschaut... das wars .


----------



## DarkMo (1. Januar 2014)

jut, hab mal auf die neuste version geupdated - waren ja nur 3 zeilen in der hangar.xc. die letzte umstellung mit dem neuen namensschema war deutlich ätzender - wenn auch nachvollziehbar, das es nötig war ^^ jetz darf ich die ganzen sichtweiten kreis-dinger auf der minimap bei mir neu durchguggen ><


----------



## DarkMo (29. Januar 2014)

Wuff, und auf 5.0.2 geupdated. wichtigste änderung: das wn-Makro wurde entfernt und durch wn6 und wn8 ersetzt. jetz darf ich erstma lustig alle dinger durchforsten, ob ich da ned das alte ersetzen muss ><


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2014)

und wieder ein update auf 5.1.0


----------



## b0s (22. Februar 2014)

Gibts irgendwo ne Auflistung der erlaubten Schriftarten?

Habe versucht die Schriftart der eingefügten Macros im Statistikfenster (TAB) und beim Loadingscreen zu ändern, aber bisher nur ohne face-tag oder mit consolas Erfolg. bspw. Courier führt zu kleinen hochkantigen Rechtecken...

Hab weder in der readme, noch auf der HP was dazu gefunden.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2014)

an und für sich alles, was in deinem windows\fonts ordner ist. nur mit leerzeichen im namen tut er sich irgendwie schwer. "webdings 3" wollte er bei mir partout nich nehmen, "low gun screen" oder wie das hieß, ging aber wieder...

btw fällt mir da ein, dass ich bei meiner config den fonts ordner vergessen hab ><


----------



## böhser onkel (14. März 2014)

servus

ich kann xvm nicht nutezn?

habs schon öfter installiert..

was kann ich tun ?


----------



## DarkMo (14. März 2014)

wie hast du es denn "installiert"?


----------



## böhser onkel (15. März 2014)

Nach b/games/worldoftanks


----------



## DarkMo (15. März 2014)

na wo dein wot ordner liegt is völlig unwichtig, mir ging es drum, wie es IM ordner aussieht. also quasi genau das, was du hier nicht schreibst  kannst du nen screen in der "explorer-ansicht" machen? also wo man an der seite diese ornder in baumstruktur angezeigt bekommt. oder gibts das in den neueren windoofs ned mehr? hab da kaum nutzererfahrung mit  *xp streichel*

naja, also rein theoretisch sollte das in etwa so aussehen:

```
<wot>
    ...
    <res_mods>
        ...
        <0.8.11>
            <gui...>
            <scripts...>
        <xvm>
```

also, WIE (nich wohin) installierste das? entpacken nach oder? machs im zweifelsfalle manuell. also archiv öffnen und ordner für ordner durchgehen und rüberziehen.


----------



## böhser onkel (30. März 2014)

sry..

Geht noch nicht


----------



## DarkMo (17. April 2014)

[Hilfethread] XVM Config Einstellungen - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum - Page 83
solange ich noch zu nix komm, hier mal ne schöne erste zusammenfassung, was sich so ändert.


----------



## coroc (17. April 2014)

Na dann...Muss ich mich wieder neu zurechtfinden, super...

Die ganzen Mods laufen doch bestimmt erst wieder wenn 9.1 vor der Tür steht.


----------



## DarkMo (17. April 2014)

naja, viel ändert sich nich. die xvm.xc verschiebt sich und irgend ein eintrag is in ne andre datei gehuscht.

bekannter fehler: die minimap spinnt ^^ (kreise und vierecke wollen nich, soll mit der nächsten test version kommen). btw: ich kam noch nich einmal zum zocken - seit samstag oder sonntag xD ostern und arbeiten is keine gute kombi *seuftz*


----------



## coroc (17. April 2014)

Naja, hab ich ja glück, dass ich bis nächsten Montag im Urlaub bin  und  ich demzufolge erst Dienstag zocken kann, weil ich Montag patchen muss. ^^ Bis dahin sind die fehler hoffentlich behoben. ^^


----------



## FkAh (19. April 2014)

Hm, brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Habe mir jetzt auch mal die Kreise und das Quadrat auf meiner Minimap angemacht. 
Allerdings will bzw. raff ich das mit den Kreisen nicht.

50m klar das is Proxyspotrange.
Dann hab ich aber noch 500 und 445 eben gehabt, macht aber aufem T-44 absolut kein Sinn, weil Funk bei glaueb 780 und Sicht bei 370 oder so liegt. 
Mag mir da wer helfen? 

und bei Gegnern auf der minimap die letzte Positon hab ich irgendwie nur so nen weißes schmales Rechteck, waren das nicht auchmal die Panzerklassensymbole?


----------



## DarkMo (19. April 2014)

schmales rechteck = schriftart fehlt ^^ wenns diese panzersymbole sind (und nicht einfach nen punkt), dann kann es diese XVM-schriftart sein.

wegen den kreisen: 50m is die min spotting range. also wo man halt so oder so aufgeht, egal wieviel deckung und sichtschutz vorhanden ist. aber haste ja schon durchschaut. der 500m kreis is eigentlich sinnfrei, joa (hast du da was von mir? ^^ ich hab auch nen 500m kreis drin, der aber sehr schwach ist). der 445m kreis ist die maximale spotting range. auch wenn du den gegner rein rechnerisch auf 450m spotten könntest, bleibt er versteckt, da er weiter wie 445m ist. beschießt du also auf freiem feld einen gegner, den irgendwer andres für dich spottet, dann kannst du dir völlig sicher sein - sofern er ausserhalb dieses kreises ist), dass DER dich beim schießen nich aufdeckt ^^ ob da irgendwo anders noch nen kleiner spotter im busch sitzt ist dabei ne andere geschichte ^^

ich such mal fix meinen krempel raus und packs dir hier rein. kannste dann entweder in auszügen oder komplett mal testen/nutzen. und mit bissl glück isses die xvm schriftart, die fehlt (einfach in den windows-fonts ordner packen oder bei win7+ (glaub ab vista ging das schon) rechtsklick druff und "schriftart installieren" wählen). bei mir haste dann aber noch ne ganze menge mehr kreise drin: in rot die arty-schuss-reichweiten, in grün die sichtweiten und in blau die radio ranges - alles statisch auf ne 100% crew angerechnet (laut wiki ^^).

es gibt btw wohl auch ne mod, die das automatisch macht. die scannt irgendwie deine panzer (crew, module, ausrüstung...) und tüdelt dir da die kreise rein. mit ner 62% crew und stock turm mit binos haste also nich wie bei mir trotzdem den 360m sichtweiten kreis *wert ausm finger saug* sondern nen akuraten, pff... 271m kreis oder so ^^ heisst irgendwas mit tankrange - kA, wollt ich mich mal zukünftig mit beschäftigen, kam aber noch ned dazu.


----------



## FkAh (19. April 2014)

Ja supi danke. 

Mit der Schriftart wusste ich gar.
Hab dann jetzt erstmal nurnoch Quadrat, 50m und 445m Kreis, dessen Sinn ich jetzt verstehe, drin. 

Die Mod mit dem automatischen Sichtweiten kreis muss ich mir denn nochmal suchen. 
Sagmal bei deinen Kreisne hab ich das aber auch nru bei meinen eigenen Panzern, oder?


----------



## DarkMo (19. April 2014)

jop, zählt immer nur für einen selber ^^


----------



## FkAh (20. April 2014)

Sonst würd man ja die Map vor lauter Kreisen nicht sehen.^^

Du weißt nicht wie der Mod dafür heißt, oder?


----------



## DarkMo (20. April 2014)

ok, "wot tankrange" gegooglet und auf anhieb gefunden xD some things are to simple for this world...
XVM Tank Minimap Ranges v1.9 (0.8.11) - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum


----------



## FkAh (20. April 2014)

Hm ist noch net 9.0 ready udn in den comments fidn cih nru so slebstgebastelt.. naja ich schau mri das mal an. 

Wobei mit dem bsteln ist doch einfacher.. hab grade erst das Prinzip verstanden dahinter.^^
Werds dann morgen mal testen, weil ich halt diesen ganzen Krams mit Binocs udn so nicht will. Muss ich halt dann auch wieder was "umschreiben".

Wenn nicht, musst du mir das machen.


----------



## FkAh (20. April 2014)

Och Mensch das ist aber auch "kompliziert". D:

Hab es vom Prinzip hinbekommen gehabt.. allerdings waren dann die Vehicle Marker wieder auf XVm Standard und nicht so wie von mir konfiguriert.. 
Ich glaub ich lass das einfach mit der dynamischen Sichtweite. brignt doch letztlich eh nichts. Sehe ich zwar, dass ich soweit guken kann, aber nen Rhm B WT bekommt man dann ja eh erst durhc 50m Proxy spot auf..


----------



## DarkMo (26. April 2014)

so, mal als notiz für mich vorerst ^^

- language files angepasst (der token krempel kam (u.a.) hinzu)
- battle.xc -> allowHpInPanelsAndMinimap hinzugefügt
- battle.xc -> useStandardMarkers entfernt
- battleLoading.xc -> showChancesExp entfernt (glaub scho länger, macht auch schwerlich sinn ^^)
- battleLoading.xc -> neue Makros in den format strings
- hangar.xc -> masterymark gelumbe schon länger da drin?
- login.xc -> saveLastServer hinzugefügt
- minimapLabels.xc -> nickShrink fällt weg, somit auch das {{short-nick}} makro. wird über neue makro-formatierung gelöst (ergo: alle vorkommen checken und ersetzen)
- minimapLabels.xc -> {{vehicle-type}} makro entfällt, da es das selbe war (oder jetzt ist/wäre?) wie {{vehicle}}, das selbe für {{vehicle-name}} -> jetzt ohne bindestrich (kA ob auch hier, habs ned in verwendung und default auch ned ^^)
- playerspanel.xc -> {{hp...}} makros jetzt verwendbar (lebensbalken oder so)
- statisticForm.xc -> wieder die neuen makros (in playerspanel komischerweise nich ^^)
- markers...xc -> auch neue makros
- neue makro formatierung erklären *ächtz*


----------



## DarkMo (27. April 2014)

hmm, bissl rumgespielt und recht dezent (man siehts kaum leider xD) mit diesem neuen hp-makro zeugs da rumgespielt. gabs ja schon vorher ne kleine mod die das erlaubt hat, aber nu isses ja offiziell mit drin. hier mal nen bildchen 

den spaß kann man im übrigen auch im hitlog betreiben (schon erfolgreich eingebaut) - ging auch schon vorher ^^ is lustig, überall so lebensbaken zu haben  nur mal schauen, wie es sich auf die performance schlägt. im replay schien es zu gehn, nur kA ob es live auch so läuft. aber witzig isses allemal


----------



## uka (12. Mai 2014)

Moin.

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem XVM - ich bekomme keine MiniMap Kreise mehr angezeigt. 

Hat jemand Rat? Symbole und Namen werden angezeigt. 

Folgende Abschnitte sind in meiner @XVM etc:

*@XVM.xc*
  "minimap": ${"minimap.xc":"minimap"},

*minimap.xc*
{
  // Minimap.
  // Миникарта.
  "minimap": {
    "enabled": true,
    "cameraAlpha": 100,
  // Minimap circles.
  // Круги на миникарте.
    "circles": ${"minimapCircles.xc":"circles"},

    "iconScale": 1.25,
  // Minimap labels.
  // Надписи на миникарте.
    "labels": ${"minimapLabels.xc":"labels"},

  // Minimap lines.
  // Линии на миникарте.
    "lines": ${"minimapLines.xc":"lines"},

    "mapBackgroundImageAlpha": 100,
    "selfIconAlpha": 100,
    "square": { "color": "0xFFFFFF", "alpha": 45, "artilleryEnabled": false, "enabled": false, "thickness": 0.4 },
    "zoom": { "centered": true, "pixelsBack": 160 }
  }
}

*minimapCircles.xc*
/**
 * Minimap circles. Only real map meters. Only for own unit.
 * Круги на миникарте. Дистанция только в реальных метрах карты. Только для своей техники.
 */
{
  // Artillery gun fire range circle
  // Круг дальности стрельбы арты
  // "enabled": false - выключен; "thickness" - толщина; "alpha" - прозрачность; "color" - цвет.
  "rangeCircle": { "enabled": true, "thickness": 1, "alpha": 60, "color": "0xEE4444" },

  "circles": {
        "enabled": true,
        // Основные круги.
        // "enabled": false - выключен; "distance" - дистанция; "thickness" - толщина; "alpha" - прозрачность; "color" - цвет.
        "major": [
            // 445 meters - maximum reveal distance. / 445 метров - максимальная дистанция засвета.
        { "alpha": 55, "color": 16764006, "distance": 445, "enabled": true, "thickness": 0.5 },
        { "alpha": 100, "color": "0x00EAFF", "distance": 50, "enabled": true, "thickness": 0.5 }
        ],
        "special": [
        // level 2
          { "ussr-SU-18":                  {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 500 } },
          { "germany-GW_Mk_VIe":           {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 850 } },
          { "usa-T57":                     {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 553 } },
          { "france-RenaultBS":            {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 483 } },
          { "uk-GB25_Loyd_Carrier":        {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 509 } },
        // level 3
          { "ussr-SU-26":                  {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1218} },
          { "germany-Bison_I":             {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 602 } },
          { "germany-Wespe":               {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 989 } },
          { "usa-M7_Priest":               {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 989 } },
          { "france-Lorraine39_L_AM":      {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 983 } },
          { "uk-GB27_Sexton":              {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1051} },
          { "uk-GB78_Sexton_I":            {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1051} },
        // level 4
          { "ussr-SU-5":                   {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 613 } },
          { "germany-Sturmpanzer_II":      {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 602 } },
          { "germany-Pz_Sfl_IVb":          {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 989 } },
          { "usa-M37":                     {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 989 } },
          { "france-AMX_Ob_Am105":         {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1288} },
          { "uk-GB26_Birch_Gun":           {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1051} },
        // level 5
          { "ussr-SU122A":                 {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1201} },
          { "germany-Grille":              {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 836 } },
          { "usa-M41":                     {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1294} },
          { "france-AMX_105AM":            {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1288} },
          { "france-_105_leFH18B2":        {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1000} },
          { "uk-GB28_Bishop":              {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 500 } },
        // level 6
          { "ussr-SU-8":                   {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1345} },
          { "germany-Hummel":              {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1260} },
          { "usa-M44":                     {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1294} },
          { "france-AMX_13F3AM":           {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1381} },
          { "uk-GB77_FV304":               {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 500 } },
        // level 7
          { "ussr-S-51":                   {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1264} },
          { "ussr-SU14_1":                 {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1264} },
          { "germany-G_Panther":           {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1300} },
          { "usa-M12":                     {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1413} },
          { "france-Lorraine155_50":       {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1350} },
          { "uk-GB29_Crusader_5inch":      {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1327} },
        // level 8
          { "ussr-SU-14":                  {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1264} },
          { "germany-GW_Tiger_P":          {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1333} },
          { "usa-M40M43":                  {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1336} },
          { "france-Lorraine155_51":       {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1368} },
          { "uk-GB79_FV206":               {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1405} },
        // level 9
          { "ussr-Object_212":             {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1264} },
          { "germany-G_Tiger":             {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1333} },
          { "usa-M53_55":                  {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1291} },
          { "france-Bat_Chatillon155_55":  {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1413} },
          { "uk-GB30_FV3805":              {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1354} },
        // level 10
          { "ussr-Object_261":             {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1470} },
          { "germany-G_E":                 {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1333} },
          { "usa-T92":                     {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1411} },
          { "france-Bat_Chatillon155_58":  {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1413} },
          { "uk-GB31_Conqueror_Gun":       {"$ref": { "path": "rangeCircle" }, "distance": 1007} }
        ]
    }
}


----------



## DarkMo (13. Mai 2014)

die namen der fahrzeuge wurden irgendwann mal angepasst. vllt liegts daran. schau mal in diese vehicle... irgendwas xc (die letzte im ordner ^^) und vergleiche. wenn du fit bist mit php und mysql kann ich dir mein aktuelles projekt mal zukommen lassen  dann kannste dir den kram ganz einfach generieren lassen xD

alternativ: goggle mal nach "wot tankrange" - da sollte der erste link gleich ein entsprechender mod sein. der baut dir dynamisch (irgendwie - nie selbst getestet) die kreise in die map in abhängigkeit von crewskill und ausrüstung.


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> alternativ: goggle mal nach "wot tankrange" - da sollte der erste link gleich ein entsprechender mod sein. der baut dir dynamisch (irgendwie - nie selbst getestet) die kreise in die map in abhängigkeit von crewskill und ausrüstung.


 Naja der Mod liest es in der Garage aus und schreibt es dann in die circles.xc.
Hast dann eben die die Standardkreise in der Config, 50m, 445m. udn dazu schreibt er dann immer rein.


----------



## uka (13. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe generell keine Kreise, egal welcher Tank - so das es schon mal nicht an den "Besonderen" - Fahrzeugen liegen sollte. Auch kann ich keinen Syntax-Unterschied zur Standard XVM Konfi erkennen - daher meine Frage . In PHP und SQL bin ich fit, aber langsam bin ich mit dem Latein am Ende...

Meine vehicleNames.xc ist recht bescheiden:
{
  "vehicleNames": {
    "china-Ch01_Type59":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch01_Type59_Gold":           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch02_Type62":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch03_WZ-111":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch04_T34_1":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch04_T34_1_training":        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch05_T34_2":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch06_Renault_NC31":          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch07_Vickers_MkE_Type_BT26": {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch08_Type97_Chi_Ha":         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch09_M5":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch10_IS2":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch11_110":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch12_111_1_2_3":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch14_T34_3":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch15_59_16":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch16_WZ_131":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch17_WZ131_1_WZ132":         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch18_WZ-120":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch19_121":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch20_Type58":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch21_T34":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch22_113":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch23_112":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "china-Ch24_Type64":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-_105_leFH18B2":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_105AM":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_12t":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_13_75":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_13_90":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_13F3AM":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_50_100":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_50_120":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_50Fosh_155":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_AC_Mle1946":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_AC_Mle1948":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_M4_1945":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX_Ob_Am105":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX38":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX40":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-AMX50_Foch":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-ARL_44":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-ARL_V39":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-B1":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Bat_Chatillon155_55":       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Bat_Chatillon155_58":       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Bat_Chatillon25t":          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-BDR_G1B":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-D1":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-D2":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-ELC_AMX":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-F10_AMX_50B":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-FCM_36Pak40":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-FCM_50t":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Hotchkiss_H35":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Lorraine155_50":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Lorraine155_51":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Lorraine39_L_AM":           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Lorraine40t":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-RenaultBS":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-RenaultFT":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-RenaultFT_AC":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-RenaultUE57":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-S_35CA":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "france-Somua_Sau_40":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Auf_Panther":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-B-1bis_captured":          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Bison_I":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-DickerMax":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-DW_II":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-E-100":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-E-25":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-E-50":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-E50_Ausf_M":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-E-75":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Ferdinand":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-G_E":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-G_Panther":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-G_Tiger":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-G100_Gtraktor_Krupp":      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-G20_Marder_II":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Grille":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-GW_Mk_VIe":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-GW_Tiger_P":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-H39_captured":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Hetzer":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Hummel":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Indien_Panzer":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-JagdPanther":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-JagdPantherII":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-JagdPz_E100":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-JagdPzIV":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-JagdTiger":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-JagdTiger_SdKfz_185":      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Leopard1":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Lowe":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Ltraktor":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Marder_III":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Maus":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Nashorn":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Panther_II":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Panther_M10":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PanzerJager_I":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Pro_Ag_A":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Pz_II_AusfG":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Pz_Sfl_IVb":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Pz_Sfl_IVc":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Pz35t":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Pz38_NA":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Pz38t":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzI":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzI_ausf_C":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzII":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzII_J":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzII_Luchs":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzIII":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzIII_A":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzIII_IV":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzIII_training":           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzIV":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzIV_Hydro":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzIV_schmalturm":          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzV":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzV_PzIV":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzV_PzIV_ausf_Alfa":       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzV_training":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzVI":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzVI_Tiger_P":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzVIB_Tiger_II":           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-PzVIB_Tiger_II_training":  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-RhB_Waffentrager":         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-S35_captured":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-StuGIII":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Sturer_Emil":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Sturmpanzer_II":           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-T-15":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-T-25":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK1602":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK2001DB":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK2801":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK3001H":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK3001P":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK3002DB":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK3002DB_V1":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK3002M":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK3601H":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK4502A":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK4502P":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-VK7201":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Waffentrager_E100":        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Wespe":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "germany-Waffentrager_IV":          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Chi_Ha":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Chi_He":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Chi_Ni":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Chi_Nu":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Chi_Nu_Kai":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Chi_Ri":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Chi_To":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Ha_Go":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Ke_Ho":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Ke_Ni":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Ke_Ni_B":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-NC27":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-ST_B1":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-STA_1":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "japan-Type_61":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB01_Medium_Mark_I":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB03_Cruiser_Mk_I":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB04_Valentine":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB05_Vickers_Medium_Mk_II":     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB06_Vickers_Medium_Mk_III":    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB07_Matilda":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB08_Churchill_I":              {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB09_Churchill_VII":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB10_Black_Prince":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB11_Caernarvon":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB12_Conqueror":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB13_FV215b":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB20_Crusader":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB21_Cromwell":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB22_Comet":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB23_Centurion":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB24_Centurion_Mk3":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB25_Loyd_Carrier":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB26_Birch_Gun":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB27_Sexton":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB28_Bishop":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB29_Crusader_5inch":           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB30_FV3805":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB31_Conqueror_Gun":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB32_Tortoise":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB39_Universal_CarrierQF2":     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB40_Gun_Carrier_Churchill":    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB42_Valentine_AT":             {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB48_FV215b_183":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB51_Excelsior":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB57_Alecto":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB58_Cruiser_Mk_III":           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB59_Cruiser_Mk_IV":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB60_Covenanter":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB63_TOG_II":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB68_Matilda_Black_Prince":     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB69_Cruiser_Mk_II":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB70_FV4202_105":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB71_AT_15A":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB72_AT15":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB73_AT2":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB74_AT8":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB75_AT7":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB76_Mk_VIC":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB77_FV304":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB78_Sexton_I":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "uk-GB79_FV206":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M10_Wolverine":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M103":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M12":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M18_Hellcat":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M2_lt":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M2_med":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M22_Locust":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M24_Chaffee":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M3_Grant":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M3_Stuart":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M36_Slagger":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M37":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M4_Sherman":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M40M43":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M41":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M44":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M46_Patton":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M48A1":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M4A2E4":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M4A3E8_Sherman":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M4A3E8_Sherman_training":      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M5_Stuart":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M53_55":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M6":                           {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M60":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M6A2E1":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M7_med":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M7_Priest":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-M8A1":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-MTLS-1G14":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-Pershing":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-Ram-II":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-Sherman_Jumbo":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T1_Cunningham":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T1_E6":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T1_hvy":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T110":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T110E3":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T110E4":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T14":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T18":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T2_lt":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T2_med":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T20":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T21":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T23":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T23E3":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T25_2":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T25_AT":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T26_E4_SuperPershing":         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T28":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T28_Prototype":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T29":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T30":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T32":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T34_hvy":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T40":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T49":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T54E1":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T57":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T57_58":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T69":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T7_Combat_Car":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T71":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T82":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T92":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T95":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "usa-T95_E6":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-A-20":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-A-32":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-A43":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-A44":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-AT-1":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-BT-2":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-BT-7":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-BT-SV":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Churchill_LL":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-GAZ-74b":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-IS":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-IS-3":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-IS-4":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-IS-7":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-IS8":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-ISU-152":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV":                          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV-13":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV-1s":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV-220":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV-220_action":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV-3":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV-5":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV1":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV2":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-KV4":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-LTP":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-M3_Stuart_LL":                {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Matilda_II_LL":               {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-MS-1":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-MT25":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object_140":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object_212":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object_261":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object_704":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object_907":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object252":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object263":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object268":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object416":                   {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Object_430":                  {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Observer":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-R104_Object_430_II":          {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-S-51":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-ST_I":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-100":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-101":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-14":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-152":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-18":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-26":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-5":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-76":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU76I":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-8":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU-85":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU_85I":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU100M1":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU100Y":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU122_44":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU122_54":                    {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU122A":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-SU14_1":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-127":                       {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T44_122":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T44_85":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-26":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-28":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-34":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-34-85":                     {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-34-85_training":            {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-43":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-44":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-46":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-50":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T_50_2":                      {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-54":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-60":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T-70":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T150":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T62A":                        {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-T80":                         {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Tetrarch_LL":                 {"name": null, "short": null},
    "ussr-Valentine_LL":                {"name": null, "short": null}
  }
}


----------



## DarkMo (13. Mai 2014)

aso... welche xvm version haste denn eigentlich? bei 5.2.0 test1 oder irgendsowas gabs mal die problematik, dass die kreise im eimer waren. mittlerweile gibts 530test2 oder so und da gehen die wieder. bei deiner vehicle names xc fehlt zum bsp das neue stug gelumbsch da ^^ also denke mal schon, dass das genau die kaputte sein kann.

ach und wenn du updatest, sicher dir den db-ordner im xvm verzeichnis (res_mods\xvm\db) - da is dein token drin. dann drüber bügeln oder wie auch immer du es machen magst und dann das db ding wieder rein. dann sollte es keinen hickhack wegen neu aktivieren usw geben.

edit: wo wirs grad davon haben :> http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index....gen/page__st__1760__pid__8078809#entry8078809


----------



## uka (13. Mai 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> 5.2.0 test1



This!  Auf der XVM Seite habe ich aber immer nur die Test1 gefunden? Na egal nun ist die Test3 drauf - heute Abend setz ich mich dann mal wieder bei . 

Danke


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

Ach nice, XVM hat jetzt dynamische Kreise?


Mein Spottingkreis ist nämlich grade größere geworden als mein Scherenfernrohr anging und sobald ich mich bewegt habe, isser wieder kleiner geworden.

oderliegts dran, dass ich vor der Test 3 die Viewrangecircles nicht an hatte?


----------



## DarkMo (13. Mai 2014)

siehe mein edit auf der letzten seite ganz unten (also 2 posts hier davor ^^). bastel grad immernoch wie blöde an meinem contour-icon generator  macht aber irgendwie mehr fun wie wit zocken


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

Ah okay, wusst i net. 

Aber ziemlich asi von den XVM Devs find ich, haben ja wohl wirklich Code gemopst.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Mai 2014)

jop, schon irgendwie ne marke ^^


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

Sicherlich für den Enduser wie mich ist es einfacher dadurch, aber ihm gegenüber ist es ziemlich mies. Auch die Begründung vom XVM-Mann..

Nunja, praktishc ist es aber.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Juni 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> so, mal als notiz für mich vorerst ^^
> 
> - language files angepasst (der token krempel kam (u.a.) hinzu)
> - battle.xc -> allowHpInPanelsAndMinimap hinzugefügt
> ...


 weiter gehts... ^^
- playerspanel.xc -> startMode hinzugekommen, allySpottedMarker wieder rausgeflogen *lol*, formatierungsmöglichkeiten nun für alle panels mit neuem krams
- minimapcircles.xc -> view geändert und major geflogen.
- wieder neue makros und neue optionen damit. so langsam wirds kompliziert


----------



## FkAh (6. Juni 2014)

Hab mir eben die XVM 5.3.0 final installiert und jetzt hab ich keinen 50m Circle mehr auf der Map?


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juni 2014)

haste deine config angepasst? bei der minimapcircles.xc hat sich einiges geändert. der major bereich (mit besagten kreisen) ist verschwunden, dafür gibt es jetzt den view-bereich, der zum block bla erweitert wurde. da kann man dann auch die anderen kreise mit reinbauen. special gibts zwar noch (früher für statische sichtweite oder funke oder so genutzt), funzt aber irgendwie ned mehr :/

ich such ma fix den link ausm wot forum raus, wo wir schon drüber philosophiert hatten...
[Hilfethread] XVM Config Einstellungen - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum - Page 94
und folgende posts. und ich seh grad, da kann mich wer wohl nich leiden xD


----------



## FkAh (7. Juni 2014)

Och grr, muss ich wieder umschreiben.. hab doch meine xvm.xc 


Muss ich jetzt die xvm.xc splitten?
Hast du mal Zeit für ne Erklärung DarkMo? So im TS.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2014)

aso, du hast editiert xD das habsch nich gesehn. du hast also alles in einer großen datei? rein theoretisch sollte das im .xc format keine rolle spielen. is halt nur äusserst unübersichtlich zu editieren *find* aber wenn du es splitten magst... puh. ich kenn mich leider mit so online editoren garnich aus, aber eventuell gibts da einen, mit dem man ne config (auch in einer datei) laden kann und die dann im gesplitteten format wieder speichern kann. ansonsten bliebe wohl nur händisch alles durchgehen >< mal die default kopiert und dann stück für stück durchgehen.


----------



## FkAh (9. Juni 2014)

Oh stimmt. Sry 

JA ich hab jetzt alles in eienr xvm.xc halt die man bekommt wenn man den Editor auf der Website benutzt.

Bishe rufnktioniert ja alles außerdem Minimapcircle, also dem 50m Proxy Spot.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2014)

najo, dann lass es erstmal in einer und suche nach... äh... ja feini, notepad++ update... -.-
ääääh also äh: "minimap" <- danach suchen

dann biste schonmal im richtigen abschnitt. dort müsste es "circles" geben un dort "view": [...],
anstelle der ... kannst du nun bspw das hier schreiben:

```
{ "enabled": true, "distance": 50, "scale": 1, "thickness": 1, "alpha": 30, "color": "0xFFFFFF" },
            { "enabled": true, "distance": 445, "scale": 1, "thickness": 0.75, "alpha": 35, "color": "0xFFCC66" },
            { "enabled": true, "distance": "dynamic", "scale": 1, "thickness": 1, "alpha": 80, "color": "0xB6DA0D", "state": 1 },
            { "enabled": true, "distance": "dynamic", "scale": 1, "thickness": 0.8, "alpha": 50, "color": "0xB6DA0D", "state": 2 }
```
dann hast du den 50m proxy-spot, den 425m max-spot und den dynamischen sichtweitenkreis. im stehen dicker und eher sichtbar, im fahren etwas dezenter. mit binos erweitert sich der stehendkreis dann nach den paar secs auch noch. glaube aber, crewfähigkeiten werden da nicht mit einberechnet, soll wohl nich gar so genau sein wie das original.


----------



## FkAh (9. Juni 2014)

Hab jetzt meine aktuell xvm.xc mal angehängt.

Also bei der XVM 9.3.0 Test 2 Version hat bei mir alles normal funktioniert. Bei der 9.3.0 final jetzt hab ich nurnoch das Viewrangesquare und eben meine dynmische Sichtweite.

Deswegen dachte ich halt ich muss das jetzt über diese ganzen kleinen xc files machen.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2014)

inwiweit das aufgesplittet wird, is eigentlich völlig bums. solange es ne xvm.xc ist, mit der alles beginnt, ist das ok so. ich hab bei mir zum bsp noch files hinzugefügt, alles in einem file geht auch. wichtig ist, was drinnen steht. und nen online editor juckt das ja nu ned wirklich, wie das aussieht. das gesplittete und formatierte erleichtert das händische gefummel nur ungemein.

das blöde is nur, ich kann jetz nix mehr machen, der kleene soll ins nest und frauchen muss auch gleich - ich brauch nen vernünftigen job, dann nen eigenes haus und gottverdammich noch eins nen eignes kleines kabuff von zimmer für meinen rechner -.- schallisoliert und mit 20 schlössern verrammelt. klo und kühlschrank rein und ich bin glücklich


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2014)

schau dir mal das hier an: [0.9.0] OMC ModPack INSTALLER (letztes update 01.06.2014) - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum - Page 46


----------



## FkAh (9. Juni 2014)

also guck ich eher danach, dass ich meien minimap sachen in meiern xvm.xc änder auf das neue und lasss den rest?

weil das programm zum splitten scheint ja die große nicht splitten zu können.:/


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juni 2014)

gut, ich habs befürchtet. der hatte das so kryptisch geschrieben, aber wies scheint, baut er aus gesplitteten wieder gesplittete. aber wie gesagt, kannste rein theoretisch auch in deinem großen ändern.

edit: schau mal im anhang, ob das klappt. habs jetz im edotor gemacht und hoff, dass der zeichensatz hinhaut. hab hier kein notepad++ druff :/
moah, jetz musst ichs noch in zip umbenennen -.- also falls winrar da probs macht, das war eigentlich ein rar file. notfalls wieder in .rar umbenennen xD is nich mein rechner, will hier nich alles mögliche druffziehn.


----------



## FkAh (10. Juni 2014)

Ah cool danke. 

Werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren.
Hatte vorhin npch überlegt, dass ich ja auch den xvm part nur auslagern kann. also dafür dann die kleinen xc files benutzen. Hab ja nie selebr irgendwas an den Minimapsachen gemacht, außer Dineg aktiviert.
Aber vllt. funktioniert ja schon deins. Werds nachehr mal probieren.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juni 2014)

also die minimap mit den kreisen sollte funtzen, is nur die frage, inwiefern beim rest noch alles passt. fals der editor das charset (glaub utf8) zerhaut, kanns sein, dass er statt umlauten oder sonderzeichen wie dem durchschnittszeichen nur blödsinn anzeigt.


----------



## FkAh (10. Juni 2014)

Funzt super. Dickes Dankeschön! 

Konnte aber noch nicht alles aus meiern Konfig testen.  Aber Minimap läuft soweit. 
Gibts irgendwie ene Möglichekti mti den Farben und der dicke der Kreise zu experimentieren ohen imemr in ein gefecht zu müssen, oder gehts immer nur ändenr, gefecht, ändern gefecht bis es mri irgendwann gefällt?


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juni 2014)

replays ^^


----------



## FkAh (10. Juni 2014)

Das macht natürlich Sinn.

Hab ja aktuell nen zweiten Account auf dem ich Mods und Configs teste.. aber Replays ist natürlich noch sinnvoller.^^


----------



## KastenBier (15. Juni 2014)

Der Guide bräuchte mal ein major update. Leider passen mit der XVM Version für 9.1 schon im zweiten Absatz die Hälfte der Pfade mit den tatsächlichen Pfaden des World of Tanks Ordners nicht mehr überein. Konnte die XVM mod leider nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Das war früher einfacher


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juni 2014)

ja ich weis, aber mir fehlt die zeit :/ wenn ich ma zeit finde, dann zock ich lieber 5 runden ^^


was geht denn nicht?


----------



## KastenBier (15. Juni 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ja ich weis, aber mir fehlt die zeit :/ wenn ich ma zeit finde, dann zock ich lieber 5 runden ^^
> 
> 
> was geht denn nicht?



Habs geschafft! Ist ja ein völlig neues Verfahren seit 9.0. Habe mich bei XVM angemeldet und einfach die Stats aktiviert. Nerviges konfigurieren ist mittlerweile gar nicht mehr nötig.

Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll dass du in deinen Eröffnungspost hineinschreibst dass der guide derzeit noch etwas veraltet ist. Habe bestimmt ne Stunde Lebenszeit in deinen Guide investiert nur um dann festzustellen, dass das Ganze schon gar nicht mehr so funktioniert 

Edit: Eine Frage habe ich nun doch noch. Im Ladescreen oder wenn ich tabbe, dann habe ich eine Bewertung von 32. Früher wurde dort eine vierstellige Zahl angezeigt. Hat sich da radikal etwas an der Formel geändert oder ist das eine Einstellungssache?


----------



## FkAh (15. Juni 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich grade nicht, wo denn dein Problem liegt, denn vom Grundprinzip stimmt der Startpost doch aber noch. 

Das ist ne Einstellungssache, was und wie du es anzeigst. Ich hab bei mir immer seperat "Gefechtsanzahl, WN8 und Winrate" alles overall und im Tab-Screen da stehen, ohne irgendwelche Namen einfärben und so.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibts ja die ganzen Werte der Ratings auch auf einer Skala von 0-100, wo das dann quasi umgerechnet wird.


EDIT: Grade mal nachgeguckt, das ist von XVM ne Anpassung die Skala von 0-99. Kann man in der Config recht simpel ändern, indem man das x wegnimmt. also "xwn8"(skala von 0-99) auf "wn8" (ganze Zahl) ändern.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juni 2014)

jups FkAh, genau das. zeigt einem quasi ne prozentzahl an, wo man im rating so steht. die schlechtesten eben bei 0, die besten bei 100 ^^

hab btw den startpost erstmal bis minimap.xc überarbeitet. extrafields sind da bis jetzt noch ebbes kurz gekommen und die makro formatierungen fehlen auch noch. aber kommt zeit kommt rat. btw steht gaaaaanz oben irgendwie wo was von "Stand: ..."  aber wie fkah schon meinte: das gröbste haut ja noch hin. an das ding mit der aktivierung hab ich scho garned mehr gedacht, da das ja nu seit 9.0 schon so is ><


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juni 2014)

ick dreh gleich durch ey oO jetz bestimmt ne stunde an dem teil für die makro formatierung geschrieben, will speichern...
*Fatal error*:  Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in */var/www/LAGER/webserver/vbulletin/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/html/includes/functions.php* on line *1943

*WAS ZUM?! ich kann nichma zurück um den text irgendwie zu sichern und neu laden bringt immer den selben quark :/ is der text jetz etwa zu lang oder sind die server so lahm *schnieeef* ich lass die hütte bis heut nacht an und probiers dann nochmal, wenn nich so viele on sind. wehe der text ist weg, da krisch plaque! xD


----------



## Deathranger (4. August 2014)

ups fc


----------



## DarkMo (28. August 2014)

Soha, habe meine Spielerei mit den neuen Extrafields im Playerspanel erstmal als beendet deklariert. Das ganze ist natürlich selber frei konfigurierbar, meine Bilder sollen nur als Beispiel dienen.

Beim Countdown wird das "large" Panel angezeigt mit "extended Infos" szs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Spielstart selbst wird dann "medium", mit reduzierten Infos, angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Alternativ-Ansicht (ALT-Taste drücken) wird "medium2" angezeigt - eben mit alternativen Infos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, es lässt sich im Jpeg-Format was erkennen, ein Nachteil von dem Krams - einiges ist platzbedingt recht klein >< Und .jpg machts nicht gerade besser  Hab vergessen auf .png umzustellen :/

Nun gut, features?
- viele Einzelbildchens die hoffentlich eine Menge Konfigurations-Spielraum lassen
- bei Bedarf Lebensbalken (hat man die Option "allowHpInPanelsAndMinimap" aus der battle.xc auf false, sieht man automatisch nix - kein nachkonfigurieren nötig)
- Hervorhebung vom Spieler und Squadmates - musste ich nachbauen, da ich den vorgegebenen format-String nicht nutze und die Auto-Colorierung nur da greift ><
- korrekte Darstellung von Kaputten ^^ ebenfalls wieder Nachbau nötig, aber es sollte an alles gedacht sein
- korrekte Squadnummern-Darstellung - ebenfalls Nachbau ><
- Teamkiller-Darstellung kann ich grad nur vermuten, da ich kein entsprechendes Replay zur Hand hatte, aber sollte eigentlich genauso funktionieren

Ööh, ich glaub das wars. Bei gefallen, viel spaß damit  Und wie gesagt: Eigenkonfigurationen sind auf jedenfall möglich, also nicht am Beispiel aufhängen 


Zu guter letzt natürlich noch die Dateien mit der Beispiel-Config:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Feile_ (4. September 2014)

hi
Habe da mal eine dumme frage und zwar wir bei mir links unten angezeigt von wen ich getroffen wurde  und oben mittig der linken Seite welche Panzer ich getroffen habe, nun meine Frage ich würde das selbe auch gerne für die Aufklärung haben, also rechts unten von welchen Panzer ich Aufgeklärt wurde und oben die ich Aufgeklärt habe. Um das besser nachvollziehen zu können mit der ganzen Aufklärer-ei. ist das den möglich??????

Mfg _Feile_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (4. September 2014)

dazu erstmal eine unterscheidung:
den schaden, den du selber ausgeteilt hast (also oben das) nennt sich das hitlog und das ist teil von xvm.
der schaden, den du frisst, das ist allerdings ein dmg-panel mod und hat mit xvm nichts zu tun ^^


und nun zur eigentlichen frage: nein  am hitlog zum bsp siehst du sehr gut, wie mods funktionieren. blindshots zum bsp werden darin nicht erfasst. ist der getroffene gegner nicht dargestellt (wie gesagt, blindshot - nicht mehr aufgedeckt) oder er ist ausserhalb der viewrange (arty-schuss sitzt, aber man war schon wieder in der arcade view), dann wird auch nichts dort oben angezeigt. die mod kann also nur auswerten, was auch sichtbar ist (nicht direkt aufm bildschirm, aber eben was du sehen könntest. also auch hinter dir oder so - würdest du dich drehen, du würdest den treffer sehen).

wenn du auch noch als beispiele die lebensbalken im playerspanel (also den teamlisten links und rechts) - auch xvm - oder so einen team-hp-pool mod hernimmst, hast du das selbe ergebnis: die lebensbalken werden sich nur anpassen, wenn du den panzer auch siehst. die team-hp anzeige aktualisiert sich auch nur, wenn die entsprechenden panzer sichtbar sind.

und wie ist es beim spotten? da wird nix ausgegeben ^^ da müsste also erstmal wot selbst was ändern, damit mods auf diese infos zugreifen können. zum bsp könnte ein blauer kreis über jedem gegner stehen, den man selber aktiv spottet - wird an dem dann dmg gemacht, kann der für dich als spotting-dmg notiert werden. das wäre zum bsp eine idee. aber wie gesagt, das müsste wg dann erst ändern. im umkehrschluss (also die dmg-panel variante) allerdings wird das wohl garnich klappen. wenn du 6th sense geskillt hast, wirst du gerade so mitbekommen, das du überhaupt gespottet bist. du weist aber nicht, wie lange schon (die aktivierungszeit ist glaube auch schon random 3-6secs) und wie lange noch. und an der mechhanik wird wot auch nichts ändern, da es nicht gerade dem spiel dienlich wäre, wenn man ganz genau weis, wie lange man offen is.

aber seien wir ehrlich: was intressierts mich auch? ich fresse dmg und das sagt mir genug 


btw: willkommen im forum


----------



## _Feile_ (5. September 2014)

hi
oki es ist dann wohl nicht mach bar. Aber noch zu ein zwei punkte es ist ja nicht so das ich wissen will wie lange ich offen bin das ich es bin weis ich ja nicht nur das ich dmg fresse sondern auch weil es mir mein Kommandant sagt (auch wenn es verzögert angezeigt wird, dank Sechster sinn ). Und was ich selber aufgeklärt habe kann ich ja in der Spiel Auswertung sehen. Also müssen ja die Infos vor liegen daher kann mir der Gedanke sie im Spiel ein zu bauen. Aber ich weis ja nicht wie das im Spiel läuft und wenn du sagst es ist nicht mach bar war ja nur so ein Gedanke.

Mfg _Feile_


----------



## FkAh (5. September 2014)

Es gibt Mods die dir die 10 Sekunden runterzählen, wo du unspotted bist, wenn der Sichtkontakt unterbrochen wurde. 

Ob du aber durch nen Passivscout im Busch perma offen bist, merkst du nur wenn die Schüsse fliegen.


----------



## _Feile_ (5. September 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Es gibt Mods die dir die 10 Sekunden runterzählen, wo du unspotted bist, wenn der Sichtkontakt unterbrochen wurde.
> 
> Ob du aber durch nen Passivscout im Busch perma offen bist, merkst du nur wenn die Schüsse fliegen.



hmmmm
sry ich muss mich falsch ausgedrückt haben, es sollte nur die Info ausgegeben werden wer oder was mich Aufgeklärt nicht wie lange oder ob mich ein Passivscout im Busch dauerhaft offen hält und das immer wenn ich neu aufgeklärt werde (so zusagen immer wenn mir ein licht an geht  )


----------



## DarkMo (5. September 2014)

nein, das wird nicht gehen.


----------



## _Feile_ (5. September 2014)

ach so ich habe auch verstanden was du meinst das beispiel mit der Arty zeigt es ja, da ist es immer spanend am Schluss zu sehen wie viel dmg man hat da es selten der fahl ist das die im spiel angezeigten stimmen.


----------



## FkAh (4. Oktober 2014)

Bevor ich da jetzt selber rumfrickel.

Will über XVM nur die Minimap haben mit den Namen bzw. zuletzte gespottet, no Intro und Autologin. Reicht es dann wenn ich einfach alle anderen Module in der Config lösche?


----------



## DarkMo (4. Oktober 2014)

dat is ne jute frache ^^ also ich würd über die swf's gehn. sprich, nur die minimap.swf und... ja, was? is halt die frage, was für no intro und autologin zuständig is. hab ich jetz auf die schnelle leider keinen plan :/ sitz auch ned an meinem rechner um zu glotzen, was es so gibt. vllt findest ja ne login.swf oder so.


----------



## FkAh (5. Oktober 2014)

Muss ich wohl dorch rumfriemeln.


----------



## bludi007 (7. November 2014)

Von heute auf morgen geht mein XVM nicht mehr.
Netzwerkdienste inaktiv.
Ich habe nix geändert an der Firewall oder sonstigen Einstellungen.
Es fing schon bei der 9.3er Version an.
Ich hatte daraufhin das OdemMortis Modpack deinstalliert und nun das Spiel auf 9.4 geupdatet und die neueste Version vom Mod geladen.
Das gleiche Problem besteht immer noch.
Aber im der Garage zeigts mir was von ner neueren Version auf XVM....com an.
Aber ich hab eigentlich die neueste Version.

Wie gesagt, das Problem kam einfach so.


----------



## DarkMo (8. November 2014)

hmm, die haben die position des tokens geändert (in c windows einstellungen bla irgendwas. appdata - dort der wot ordner jedenfalls) - man muss jetzt also einfach mal auf die xvm seite gehen, stats deaktivieren, wieder aktivieren und am besten nochmal add client drücken. dann sollte er es wieder haben. vorteil is halt, dass man ned mit jedem update von xvm händisch das token sichern muss um ned jedesmal diesen kram auf der seite da neu zu machen.

ich hoffe, das es das war. ich hab selber seit paar wochen ned mehr gezoggt und kenns nur vom lesen her ^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. November 2014)

Wie kombiniere ich 2 verschiedene XVM-Mods? Zum Beispiel Tankcaroussell-only von Wargael (Multilined tank carousel ? - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum - Page 2) und Kodos Minimap-Only ([0.9.4] kodos hitlog, minimap, statistic & more - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum
Die haben Dateien unterschiedlicher Größe wie etwa CameraNode.pyc, ssl.pyc, token.pyc, _init_.pyc, xvm.xc,xvm_svcmsg.swf und einige andere und wenn man die einen mit dem anderen überschreibt, funktioniert eine Mod immer nicht. Man kann auch nicht alle Dateien einfach mit einem Editor öffnen und vergleichen und so gegebenenfalls Unterschiede ausgleichen...


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2014)

ach du warst das? hab dir grad schon im wot forum geantwortet ^^ die config wurde doch nicht umsonst aufgesplittet in einzelfiles  einfach die besagten config-teil-dateien kopieren und gut. musst natürlich noch mal schauen, was an bildchen benötigt wird, die müssen natürlich auch vorhanden sein.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. November 2014)

Was sind denn config-teil-dateien? Woher weiß ich, welche Datei wozu gehört und welche zwingend nötig sind?


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2014)

wo der xvm ordner ist, weisst du? dort drinnen gibts nen ordner 'configs' - dort drinnen sind alle konfigurationen gesammelt. muss nicht, aber macht halt doch sinn. jede config in ihrem eigenen unterordner (steht btw alles im startpost *hüstel*). und dort drinnen sind die ganzen dateien, die die config ausmachen. das wird in deinen dingern so sein und ist in meinem so. und zufälligerweise sind die einzel-dateien sinnvoll benannt. die datei, die alles beinhaltet, was mit dem tank-carousel zu tun hat, heißt carousel.xc. und die minimap files fangen alle mit minimap an und enden ebenso auf .xc.

das schöne dadran ist eben, dass man sich einfach die teile irgendwo rauspickt, die man möchte und bei sich einfügt. modulares config-design szs. wie gesagt: ließ dir wenigstens mal den anfang vom startpost durch, die ersten 2 3 teile. das sollte hoffentlich das nötigste erklären.


----------



## _Feile_ (9. November 2014)

hi mal ne dumme frage in welcher Datei und was muss man eintragen das im spiel bei den eigenen Spieler spielername und von allen spielern die Panzer stufe angezeigt wird


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2014)

in den markers...xc dateien (4 stück) findest du einen eintrag levelIcons (2mal - jeweils für ally und enemy) - dort visible auf true stellen. dann solltest du die tierstufe sehen. notfalls mit den x und y werten noch etwas spielen. spielername ist etwas komplizierter, aber quasi das gleiche schema. in den selben files in der selben anzahl gibts noch die textformats *glaub* und dort kannst du beliebig viele texte positionieren, angeben, ausgeben... oder einfach das vorhandene (warscheinlch vehiclename) abändern -> statt {{vehicle}} einfach {{name}} zum bsp nutzen. im xvm ordner im unterordner doc gibts ne macros.txt -> da kannste schauen, was es alles schönes gibt und wo man es verwenden kann.


----------



## Lyran (10. November 2014)

Moin, kurze Frage zu den WN8 Ratings in der Player Übersicht per TAB: Wie kann ich in der config das merkwürdige 2stellige Format (für mich aktuell 66) in das "normale" 4stellige Format (ca. 1700) ändern? Habe da auf die Schnelle leider nichts zu gefunden


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2014)

tab übersicht betrifft die statisticForm.xc dort in den format-strings am ende nach einem {{xwn8}} suchen und ein {{wn8}} draus machen. besser wäre allerdings sowas wie {{wn8%4d}} (formatiert).


----------



## skyscraper (10. November 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> tab übersicht betrifft die statisticForm.xc dort in den format-strings am ende nach einem {{xwn8}} suchen und ein {{wn8}} draus machen. besser wäre allerdings sowas wie {{wn8%4d}} (formatiert).


 
Hast Du das damit auf 4 Stellen eingestellt?


----------



## Lyran (10. November 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Hast Du das damit auf 4 Stellen eingestellt?


 
Jein, XVM verwendet eine andere Darstellung als das WN8 Rating

http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index....er-dt-wn8-thread-ffs-lest-die-ersten-3-posts/


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2014)

diese x-ratings sind einfach nur deine platzierung als prozentzahl quasi. also die oberen 10% sind blau meinetwegen, dann wird aus einer 2000er wn8 eben irgendwas um die 90+ -> weil du eben bei irgendwas um die 90% aller spieler liegst. als epic biste bei 99 oder sowas. mehr drückt das nicht aus. das ist diese sogenannte "xvm skala" ^^ ohne dieses x haste dann eben die ganz normalen werte. also 31 oder 2051 oder weis der geier. xwn8 also 87 und wn8 sowas wie 1615. allerdings weis man nie so genau, wie diese werte nun genau "default" aussehen. besets bsp ist das avg-level ^^ einfach nur {{avglvl}} und du hast statt der ausgabe 6 meinetwegen eine schöne 6.1458928634928232983 xD daher formatiert man sowas lieber. mit % leitet man die formatierung des typs ein (also float, string, dezimal) und kann hier noch die stelligkeit angeben. %4d bedeuted also nix weiter als dass es ein 4 stellen ganzzahlen (dezimal) wert sein soll. ist es nur 3 stellig wird ein leerzeichen angefügt, so dass immer 4 zeichen reserviert sind.


----------



## Nyuki (10. November 2014)

Hi zusammen.
Ich bekomme die Icons nicht mehr über den Gegnerischen Tanks angezeigt. Wenn nur versetzt und einfarbig. Rot bei Gegenern/ Grün im Team. Benutze immer die von Druids. Seit 0.9.4 bekomme ich aber überhaupt keine Icons mehr zustande. Problem Mirror habe ich gelöst bekommen. Icons im Start menue befor das Spiel anfängt AUCH. Nur wenns halt losgeht ist nichts mehr zu machen.

Was muss ich machen um die Mod Icon's wie gewohnt wieder anzeigen zu lassen, einer einen Rat?


----------



## DarkMo (11. November 2014)

hmm, mE gibts da auch in den marker..xc dateien wie fürs levelIcon sowas. weis grad nich obs vehicleIcon heisst oder so - einfach mal die kommentare lesen. zudem hab ich 9.4 noch nich gezoggt und kann auch nich sagen, obs da irgendwelche änderungen gab. wobei, changelog ist ja schnell durchgelesen ^^ aber gut, das kannste an und für sich ja auch machen oder? ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/268515-workshop-xvm-mod.html#a16 <- heißt also direkt contourIcon der eintrag (dritter spoiler nach dem verlinkten teil). ist aber wie gesagt pre 94 stand. und im changelog steht auch nix von wegen rausnahme dieses dings. müsste es also noch geben.


----------



## Nyuki (12. November 2014)

Danke !


----------



## bludi007 (12. November 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, die haben die position des tokens geändert (in c windows einstellungen bla irgendwas. appdata - dort der wot ordner jedenfalls) - man muss jetzt also einfach mal auf die xvm seite gehen, stats deaktivieren, wieder aktivieren und am besten nochmal add client drücken. dann sollte er es wieder haben. vorteil is halt, dass man ned mit jedem update von xvm händisch das token sichern muss um ned jedesmal diesen kram auf der seite da neu zu machen.
> 
> ich hoffe, das es das war. ich hab selber seit paar wochen ned mehr gezoggt und kenns nur vom lesen her ^^



Also es geht jetzt wieder (hab endlich meine IS3)
Ich musste nun xvm zwischenzeitlich wieder aktivieren und das wars. Das Deaktivieren hab ich nicht gefunden auf der Seite.


----------



## DarkMo (12. November 2014)

ah oki.

wegen den icons nochmal:
[Hilfethread] XVM Config Einstellungen - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum - Page 134

falls du das nicht selber bist (gleiche problemschilderung ^^), könnte dir das ggf auch weiterhelfen  die folgenden posts mit den antworten gehören natürlich noch dazu ^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Januar 2015)

Nach langer Zeit komm ich endlich mal wieder dazu, WoT zu zocken.
Update auf 9.5 gezogen, res_mods aufgeräumt, neustes XVM heruntergeladen, an die richtige Stelle kopiert, eingestellt...alles so, wie ich es möchte - nur das carousel macht mir Sorgen: egal, wie viele rows ich einstelle, es bleibt bei einer Reihe Panzer unten in der Garage. 
Öhm...Hilfe?


----------



## DarkMo (25. Januar 2015)

schau mal in die battel.xc dingens rein, da is nen "globaler switch" fürs carousell und für diese hp-im-panel geschichte. is aber länger her, daher hoff ich, es war kein stuss ^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Januar 2015)

WIe gesagt, habe heute erst das aktuelle XVM heruntergeladen, da sieht die battle.xc so aus


Spoiler



/** * General parameters for the battle interface.
 * Общие параметры боевого интерфейса.
 */
{
  "battle": {
    // false - Disable tank icon mirroring (good for alternative icons).
    // false - отключить зеркалирования иконок танков (полезно для альтернативных иконок).
    "mirroredVehicleIcons": false,
    // false - Disable pop-up panel at the bottom after death.
    // false - отключить всплывающую внизу панель после смерти.
    "showPostmortemTips": true,
    // false - disable highlighting of own vehicle icon and squad.
    // false - отключить подсветку иконки своего танка и взвода.
    "highlightVehicleIcon": true,
    // true - enable {{hp*}} macros ability in players panels and minimap. WARNING: performance expensive
    // true - включить возможность {{hp*}} макросов в ушах и на миникарте. ВНИМАНИЕ: может понизить производительность
    "allowHpInPanelsAndMinimap": false,
    // true - enable {{marksOnGun}} macro in players panels and minimap. WARNING: performance expensive
    // true - включить макрос {{marksOnGun}} в ушах и на миникарте. ВНИМАНИЕ: может понизить производительность
    "allowMarksOnGunInPanelsAndMinimap": false,
    // Format of clock on the Debug Panel (near FPS).
    // Формат часов на экране панели отладки (возле FPS).
    "clockFormat": "H:N", // TODO: "H:i"
    // Path to clan icons folder relative to res_mods/xvm/res.
    // Путь к папке иконок кланов относительно res_mods/xvm/res.
    "clanIconsFolder": "clanicons/",
    // GUI elements settings (experts only)
    // Настройки графических элементов (только для экспертов!)
    "elements": ${"elements.xc":"elements"}
  },
  // Frag counter panel at top side of battle windows interface.
  // Панель счёта в бою.
  "fragCorrelation": {
    // true - hide textfields "Allies | Enemies".
    // true - спрятать два текстовых поля "Союзники | Противники".
    "hideTeamTextFields": true
  },
  // Ingame crits panel by "expert" skill.
  // Внутриигровая панель критов от навыка "эксперт".
  "expertPanel": {
    // Delay for panel disappear. Original value was 5.
    // Задержка исчезновения панели. Оригинальное значение было 5.
    "delay": 15,
    // Panel scaling. Original value was 100.
    // Увеличение панели. 100 в оригинале.
    "scale": 150
  }
}


----------



## DarkMo (26. Januar 2015)

ah, waren scheinbar die mog's die ich meinte. spoiler nochma das carousell dingen pls. is auch alles enabled? nutz du auch nen gescheiten editor? wenn das teil im falschen charset gespeichert wird, kann das auch zu problemen führen (wird nich erkannt -> lädt default). notepad++ wird gern empfohlen.


edit: Mod gesucht: Winrate in der Panzerauswahl anzeigen - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum - Page 8
das is meine 9.3 version (glaub ich - da als ich noch gezoggt hatte ^^). 2 posts drunter hab ich das teil auch mal als archiv angehängt. vllt nutzt das auch was zur orientierung. hab da auch 2 reihen und es funzte (wie man am bildchen erkennen kann).


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich nutze auch Notepad oder Notepad++



Spoiler



/** * Parameters for tank carousel
 * Параметры карусели танков
 */
{
  "carousel": {
    // false - Disable customizable carousel.
    // false - Отключить настраиваемую карусель.
    "enabled": true,
    // Scale of carousel cells.
    // Масштаб ячеек карусели.
    "zoom": 1,
    // Number of rows at carousel.
    // Количество рядов карусели.
    "rows": 2,
    // Spacing between carousel cells.
    // Отступ между ячейками карусели.
    "padding": {
        "horizontal": 2,   // по горизонтали
        "vertical": 2       // по вертикали
    },
    // true - show filters even if all tanks fit on the screen.
    // true - показывать фильтры даже если все танки помещаются на экране.
    "alwaysShowFilters": true,
    // true - hide cell "Buy tank".
    // true - скрыть ячейку "Купить танк".
    "hideBuyTank": false,
    // true - hide cell "Buy slot".
    // true - скрыть ячейку "Купить слот".
    "hideBuySlot": false,
    // Visibility filters.
    // Видимость фильтров.
    "filters": {
      // false - hide filter.
      // false - скрыть фильтр.
      "nation":   { "enabled": true },  // nation           / страна
      "type":     { "enabled": true },  // vehicle class    / тип техники
      "level":    { "enabled": true },  // vehicle level    / уровень техники
      "favorite": { "enabled": true },  // favorite tanks   / основные танки
      "prefs":    { "enabled": true }   // other filters    / другие фильтры
    },
    // Standard cell elements.
    // Стандартные элементы ячеек.
    "fields": {
      // "visible"  - the visibility of the element / видимость элемента
      // "dx"       - horizontal shift              / смещение по горизонтали
      // "dy"       - vertical shift                / смещение по вертикали
      // "alpha"    - transparency                  / прозрачность
      // "scale"    - scale                         / масштаб
      //
      // Vehicle class icon.
      // Иконка типа техники.
      "tankType": { "visible": true, "dx": 0, "dy": 0, "alpha": 100, "scale": 1 },
      // Vehicle level.
      // Уровень техники
      "level":    { "visible": true, "dx": 0, "dy": 0, "alpha": 100, "scale": 1 },
      // todo: english description
      // Иконка не сбитого кратного опыта за первую победу в день.
      "multiXp":  { "visible": true, "dx": 0, "dy": 0, "alpha": 100, "scale": 1 },
      // todo: english description
      // Иконка не сбитого опыта за первую победу в день.
      "xp":       { "visible": true, "dx": 0, "dy": 0, "alpha": 100, "scale": 1 },
      // Vehicle name.
      // Название танка.
      "tankName": { "visible": true, "dx": 0, "dy": 0, "alpha": 100, "scale": 1 }
    },
    // Extra cell fields (see playersPanel.xc).
    // Дополнительные поля ячеек (см. playersPanel.xc).
    "extraFields": [
      // Sign of mastery.
      // Знак мастерства.
      { "x": -1, "y": 10, "format": "<img src='img://gui/maps/icons/library/proficiency/class_icons_{{v.mastery}}.png' width='23' height='23'>" }
    ]
  }
}


----------



## country (28. Januar 2015)

Hi DarkMo

Locastan meinte das man das Ingame Interface (nicht Garage) mit XVM vergrössern können sollte. Für Downsampling/DSR. Weisst du wie?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. Februar 2015)

Mein Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2015)

country: nich auf anhieb. irgendwo hatte ich mal ein scale-parameter gesehn, glaub das war in den panels. aber ich denke, die aussage bezieht sich eher aufs expert-panel oder wie das hieß. da kann man die positionen von so ziemlich allen elementen händisch umbauen. hab mich selber damit aber nie so wirklich beschäftigt. man hörte es aber häufiger im zusammenhang mit locastans team-hp-pool-bar mod. dash at sich gerne mal mit den capture bars gebissen und über xvm konnte man die nach unten versetzen.

wie gesagt, auch alles nur sehr waage bei mir ^^


----------



## country (7. Februar 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> country: nich auf anhieb. irgendwo hatte ich mal ein scale-parameter gesehn, glaub das war in den panels. aber ich denke, die aussage bezieht sich eher aufs expert-panel oder wie das hieß. da kann man die positionen von so ziemlich allen elementen händisch umbauen. hab mich selber damit aber nie so wirklich beschäftigt. man hörte es aber häufiger im zusammenhang mit locastans team-hp-pool-bar mod. dash at sich gerne mal mit den capture bars gebissen und über xvm konnte man die nach unten versetzen.
> 
> wie gesagt, auch alles nur sehr waage bei mir ^^



trozdem Danke

Bei Locastan häufen sich die Anfragen von Spielern mit 4K Monitoren auch schon.


----------



## FkAh (11. Februar 2015)

Gab doch früher den Ordner wo alle Clanlogos gespeichert waren.

Gibts irgendwie bei dem neuen nicht.. will nämlich nur das Logo von meinem Clan.

Jemand nen Vorschlag?


----------



## country (16. Februar 2015)

FkAh schrieb:


> Gab doch früher den Ordner wo alle Clanlogos gespeichert waren.
> 
> Gibts irgendwie bei dem neuen nicht.. will nämlich nur das Logo von meinem Clan.
> 
> Jemand nen Vorschlag?



Der Ordner hat jetzt nur einen neuen Platz.

res_mods/xvm/res/clanicons/EU/clan/"hier die Bilder"


----------



## country (17. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiss jemand wie man das Crosshair und das panel oben verschiebt?


----------



## böhser onkel (19. Februar 2015)

geht euer XVM ?

ich komm grad nicht auf die Page ums konto zu aktivieren


----------



## country (24. Februar 2015)

country schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK das Crosshair sitzt jetzt richtig. Aber das Panel da oben, dass liegt noch falsch. ???


----------



## ASD_588 (24. Februar 2015)

probier mal ne neuere version von deinen XVM.


----------



## country (24. Februar 2015)

XVM ist aktuell.

Jetzt kann ich auch erzählen warum das so ist. Locastan hat heute ein UI mod für 4K Bildschirme herrausgebracht. (Link: [0.9.6] locastans UI mod (beta) - Mods & Addons - World of Tanks official forum) Bisher konnte ich das nicht sagen weil ich den mod in der "closed Alpha" getestet hatte. 
Nur mit UI-mod sitzt alles da wo es soll. Zusammen mit XVM nicht. Darum die frage ob man per XVM was verstellen kann
Mit der Beta schaut das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ist keine vorzeigerunde gewesen ^^


----------



## FkAh (1. Mai 2015)

Öhm?

Hab eben XVM für 0.9.7 reingehauen, config ist die alte, aber irgendwie fehlen nun Sachen die beim 0.9.6 XVM drin waren?

Bzw. genauer gesagt diese Spot Marker, ob nen Gegner gespottet war/ gespottet ist


----------



## DarkMo (6. Mai 2015)

die sind wohl jetzt bei der text.xc mit drin. mein rechner will wot leider nichmehr starten, wie so vieles andre auch, muss aber noch halten, bis ich mir in 3 4 jahren geld für was neues zusammen gespart hab xD kann daher leidergottes nicht mehr aus erfahrung sprechen, auch wenn ich ab und an schon mal wieder lust hätte. swtor geht lustigerweise problemlos xD najut, das schmiert mir laufend ab, aber der graka-treiber schmiert nich ab.

der rechner is nur noch schrott :/


----------



## FkAh (6. Mai 2015)

Hab nun einfach oldskools ProMod draufgehauen und einige Sachen nach der Installation gelöscht von Mods her und aus den XVM Configs. Jetzt läufts


----------



## MG42 (6. September 2015)

Nutzte immer ein Modpaket passte dies an meine Vorstellungen an.
Die hangar.xc habe ich nun wie gewohnt verändern wollen und stellte fest, (nach der Installation 3 Reihen), nach Veränderung der hangar.xc (Rows, zoom und den Blockabstand für die Auswahlbildchen) nur noch eine Reihe.
Muss wohl so sein, dass sie da wieder was geändert haben, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## country (7. September 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Nutzte immer ein Modpaket passte dies an meine Vorstellungen an.
> Die hangar.xc habe ich nun wie gewohnt verändern wollen und stellte fest, (nach der Installation 3 Reihen), nach Veränderung der hangar.xc (Rows, zoom und den Blockabstand für die Auswahlbildchen) nur noch eine Reihe.
> Muss wohl so sein, dass sie da wieder was geändert haben, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären.



Habe ich dich recht verstanden? Du willst 3 Panzerreihen haben? das macht man in der carousel.xc



Ich habe auch noch zwei Fragen:
Wie schalte ich den spotted marker an? Nur in der Battle.xc ein true zu setzten reicht ja nicht.
und
Wie schalte ich die HP Balken in den Player Panel an?


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2015)

was meinste mit spottedmarker? bei der gegnerliste die anzeige wer gespotted war und wer nich usw? das ist glaube in die text.xc gewandert. HP-balken werden in der battle.xc aktiviert und müssen in der playerspanel.xc natürlich dann eingebaut werden ^^


----------



## country (7. September 2015)

Hier ein screen von battle.xc und text.xc





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht was ich sonst machen muss. Bezogen auf den spotted kram


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2015)

asö, damit konfigurierst du nur das makro. das makro an sich mus dann halt auch wieder in der players-panel.xc eingefügt werden wo ind wie mans möchte ^^


----------



## MG42 (7. September 2015)

country schrieb:


> Habe ich dich recht verstanden? Du willst 3 Panzerreihen haben? das macht man in der carousel.xc
> (...)


Genau die meinte ich, aber aber hab die andere geschrieben... 
Problem gelöst lag an dem Paket.. jetzt übernimmt es die Einstellungen in der carousel.cx


----------



## Homerclon (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab den aktuellen XVM Mod (61.4.2) installiert, nun läuft das Spiel auf Englisch, obwohl dieser auf Deutsch eingestellt ist.
In der Config-Datei steht auch "auto" zur automatischen Erkennung. Auf DE zu ändern bringt auch nichts. (Sowohl in meiner Config, als auch der default-Config.)

Kennt jemand die Lösung für dieses Problem?

EDIT: Ich hab XVM nochmal neu installiert, nur XVM, keine sonstigen Mods.
Hab wohl einen zu XVM inkompatiblem Mod, toll.
Und meine Config funktioniert auch nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## DarkMo (3. Oktober 2015)

hast du irgendeinen mod, der die messages_lc dingsens da ersetzt? meistens irgendwas für den chat oder im hangar so statistik mods oder zusatzinfos oder oder. aber dass sowas von xmv kommt *grübel*


----------



## country (4. Oktober 2015)

(sehr) Viele session statistik mods stellen die Sprache um. Hierfür könntest du dir den statistikmod von DOC73 anschauen. Der stellt die Sprache nicht um.


----------



## Homerclon (4. Oktober 2015)

Werde ich mal testen, danke country.

Hatte bisher immer die Session Statistik von locastan, wie auch ein paar  weitere Mods von ihm. Aber er modded ja leider nicht mehr. Daher musste  ich mir ein alternativen suchen.


----------



## country (5. Oktober 2015)

von locastan hatte ich auch viel. 
Die HD map gibt es jetzt von einem Russen. (Link: [0.9.10] HD ????????? (?????? HD minimap Gen 4 ?? locastan) (v0.9.10-002 ?? 09-09-2015) - ??????? ????????? - ??????????? ????? ???? World of Tanks) Falls du die haben willst und noch nicht wusstest das es eine fortsetzung gibt.


----------



## Mattmax (1. Juni 2017)

@DarkMo: hat der XVM-Workshop immer noch Bestand oder sind mit der aktuellen Version von XVM Neuerungen dazugekommen?


----------



## DarkMo (2. Juni 2017)

Soweit ich weiß hat sich einiges an der Grundstruktur geändert oder so. War leider in meiner Inaktivenzeit. Kam selber noch nicht dazu mich reinzufuchsen >< Aber ich sag mal die Basics könnten durchaus noch anwendbar sein. Also was ist ein Kommentar, was ein Block usw. Dann kann man mit diesem Wissen sicher locker sich selber einarbeiten. Naja, vllt nicht für jeden locker >< Aber mir fehlt aktuell einfach die Zeit. Wenn ich mal bissl Zeit hab zock ich irgendwas - und selbst da nur noch selten mal WoT


----------

